# Sockel 2011, Xeon E5-2XXX, V1, V2  (NICHT V3!)



## Klausn (27. Februar 2016)

Hi,
nachdem jetzt Facebook seine Server geräumt hat und in USA den Markt gerade mit E5-2670 CPUs überschwemmt hat, und ich durch diverse andere Forenbeiträge bereits einiges an PNs erhalten habe, eröffne ich hier jetzt in Anlehnung an Knoggles 1366er Thread jetzt einen zum Thema der "nächsten" Generation. 

Sockel 2011, Xeon, V1 und V2 (mit DDR3 NICHT DDR4, um vorweg gleich mal Verwechslungen und Unklarheiten auszuschließen)

Ich werde mich in den nächsten Beiträgen gleich mit den Ergebnissen der Recherche der letzten 2 Wochen befassen und alle Fragen, die ich via PN erhalten habe, zusammenfassen.

* Technologie *
Wir reden hier vom X79 Chipset (NICHT X99 -> 2011V3)
Desktop CPUs sind:
Sandy Bridge-E (Core i7-3820,Core i7-3930K,Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition,Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition)
Ivy Bridge-E (Core i7-4820K,Core i7-4930K,Core i7-4960X Extreme Edition)
Xeon CPUs sind: 
div. E5-16XX und div. E5-26XX
(die für X99  /2011V3 sind mit V3 gekennzeichnet und nicht verwendbar!)

*PREISE: *
zu empfehlen ist hier meiner Meinung nach der Xeon E5-2670
8cores @2,6Ghz, Turbo auf 3,3GHz
somit stärktest Preis/Leistungsverhältnis

Vor allem hat hier Facebook wie damals beim 1366 mit dem X5650 gerade den Markt überschwemmt. 
NP war bei irgendwo bei 1600€

Bis vor einigen Monaten bei ebay um die 300-400€

ich schätze die Preise werden sich bei 150-200€ jetzt mal kurzfristig einpendeln.

*Einsatzzwecke *

ideal für NAS, VM-Server
Gaming sollte die nächste Zeit zeigen

* WICHTIGES *
Achtung bei Stepping beim E5-2670
es gibt hier:
SR0KX -> C2
SR0H8 -> C1 -> hier dürfte es einige Probleme bei USB 2.0/3.0 gegeben haben. Details sind mir aber nicht bekannt.
Wenn ihr also die Wahl habt -> C2
außerdem keine Unterstützung für  VT-d (also nicht zu gebrauchen für VM-Server)

Aufpassen bei Kühlern, 2011er Sockel Adapter sind nicht immer enthalten!

*Guides*
für alle nicht-Xeons hier noch ein OC-guide
sandy-bridge-e-oc-guide


----------



## Coregamer97 (27. Februar 2016)

das wichtigste ist doch: kann man den E5-2670 gescheit übertakten ?


----------



## Klausn (27. Februar 2016)

PLATZHALTER


----------



## Klausn (27. Februar 2016)

@coregamer
da war wer schneller als mein platzhalter 

leichte übertaktung düfte möglich sein. werde meine Erfahrungen dann hier posten.
Preis/Leistung wird die Frage sein...
wobei sicher eher Rendering/Server mehr im Vordergrund stehen wird als Gaming. aber wer weiß...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2016)

Na da bin ich neugierig, mal sehen was so kommt.


----------



## Captn (27. Februar 2016)

Klausn schrieb:


> * WICHTIGES *
> Achtung bei Stepping beim E5-2670
> es gibt hier:
> SR0KX -> C2
> ...



Hinzu kommt, dass die Modelle mit C1 Stepping kein VT-d unterstützen. Wer davon also Gebrauch machen möchte, sollte sich auch hier nach den SR0KX Chips umsehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2016)

Welche Bords sind da zu empfehlen, damit ich mal durchrechnen kann


----------



## Captn (27. Februar 2016)

Hier hast du erstmal einen Überblick, zu den den E5-2670 offiziell unterstützenden Boards: 

CPU-Upgrade: Intel Xeon E5-2670 motherboards

Man kann aber auch weit mehr Desktopboards nutzen, wie zum Beispiel das Sabertooth von Asus, nachdem man ein BIOS Update vollzogen hat.

Was die Preise betrifft, schaut es gerade auf eBay etwas doof aus. Von 150-400 ist alles dabei, sowohl gebraucht als auch neu(alles darüber erachte ich mittlerweile als Blasphemie). 

Es heißt also, auf ein Angebot zu warten und zuzuschlagen .

Ansonsten hast du afaik die freie Wahl. Der X79er Chipsatz ist ja nun keine billige Lösung.
Die Hersteller unterscheiden sich nach meiner Recherche nur großartig in der Anzahl der externen Anschlüsse, hauseigener Sonderfeatures und etwaigem Kleinkram, sowie der Boardgröße.

Wenn das Ganze hier also nach und nach mehr an Form gewinnt, könnten wir ja eine Liste erstellen, in Abhängigkeit der Nutzungsart .


----------



## simons700 (27. Februar 2016)

o man jez wo ich die mit c1 Stepping gekauft hab


----------



## Captn (27. Februar 2016)

simons700 schrieb:


> o man jez wo ich die mit c1 Stepping gekauft hab


Wenn du die importiert hast, kannst du sie ja teuer in Deutschland verkaufen .
Wenn man den Filter bei eBay nicht auf "worldwide" stellt, wird man nämlich von so manch perfider Preisvorstellung überrascht [emoji38].


----------



## rottwag (27. Februar 2016)

Hi!

Noch interessanter sind - abgesehen von den Preisen -  die e5-16xx CPUs mit 6 und 8 Kernen, wenn ich das in diesem Threat noch mal erwähnen darf, da diese unlocked sind.

Der e5-1680 ist ein 8 Kerner und läuft dann mit +-4,5Ghz bei 24/7 tauglichen Spannungen! 

http://ark.intel.com/m/products/77912/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-1680-v2-25M-Cache-3_00-GHz

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das hier entwickelt 

Gruß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2016)

das ist oft so. dass war schon bei 1366 nicht anders.


----------



## Klausn (27. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, dass die Modelle mit C1 Stepping kein VT-d unterstützen. Wer davon also Gebrauch machen möchte, sollte sich auch hier nach den SR0KX Chips umsehen.



Danke! Hab ich doch glatt vergessen. Habs hinzugefügt. 

Bei den Boards gibts einige. Hab mich aber eher mit den Server-Boards beschäfigt. 
Hier ist für DUAL-CPU das billigste dieses hier. ASRock Rack > EP2C62-4L/D16
Preis ca. 350€


----------



## Klausn (27. Februar 2016)

..gibt von ASROCK aber auch SIngle-Socket  in ATX Größe
ASRock Rack > EPC62D8A
Preis ca. 300€ (Mein Händler-EK)

oder
ASUS Mainboard Z9PA-U8 Sockel 2011
Preis ca. 260€


----------



## Atent123 (27. Februar 2016)

rottwag schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Noch interessanter sind - abgesehen von den Preisen -  die e5-16xx CPUs mit 6 und 8 Kernen, wenn ich das in diesem Threat noch mal erwähnen darf, da diese unlocked sind.
> 
> ...



Wen es den 1680 8Kerner wirklich zu einem humanen Preis also um die 300€ geben sollte würde ich vielleicht zugreifen.


----------



## Coregamer97 (27. Februar 2016)

Sorry für die dumme Frage, aber soweit ich weiß kann man beim Sockel 2011 doch den BCLK strapen oder ? 
Müsste man dann zum Beispiel den E5-2670 trotz gelockten Multi nicht sehr weit übertakten können ?

Mfg


----------



## Atent123 (27. Februar 2016)

Coregamer97 schrieb:


> Sorry für die dumme Frage, aber soweit ich weiß kann man beim Sockel 2011 doch den BCLK strapen oder ?
> Müsste man dann zum Beispiel den E5-2670 trotz gelockten Multi nicht sehr weit übertakten können ?
> 
> Mfg



Das kommt darauf an ob bei 2011 der PCIe Takt an den BCLK gekoppelt ist.


----------



## Coregamer97 (27. Februar 2016)

Intel: Haswell-Prozessoren erhalten BCLK-Straps-Option laut dem Artikel kann man beim 2011 Sockel den BCLK anheben, unabhänging vom PCI-E. 
Daher meine Frage ob man dann den E5-2670 einfach übertakten könnte, auch ohne Multi ._.


----------



## Captn (27. Februar 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an ob bei 2011 der PCIe Takt an den BCLK gekoppelt ist.


Genauso schaut es aus .

Gemäß dem Fall sind nicht mehr als maximal 107-109 drin, weil du sonst Gefahr läufst andere Komponenten wie die Grafikkarte zu schädigen. Zumal das ganze darüber einfach nur instabil wird.


----------



## simons700 (27. Februar 2016)

ne kann man nicht!
Maximal 10%.
Kann mir nich vorstellen dass es mit dem c1 stepping gleich so schlimm sein wird vor allem weil USB 3.0 ja eh von nem extra controller kommt bei den x79 boards


----------



## Captn (27. Februar 2016)

simons700 schrieb:


> ne kann man nicht!
> Maximal 10%.
> Kann mir nich vorstellen dass es mit dem c1 stepping gleich so schlimm sein wird vor allem weil USB 3.0 ja eh von nem extra controller kommt bei den x79 boards


Ich hab mir auch einen C1 Chip bestellt. VT-d ist nur für VMs wirklich wichtig und USB 3.0 wird schon laufen, andernfalls kauft man sich halt ne Zusatzkarte. Hast ja dann 40 Lanes .


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2016)

X79 hat zwar 125MHz und 166MHz Straps, aber wenn ich alte Diskussionen mit den LN2-Profis des Forums richtig in Erinnerung habe übernehmen die Xeons selbige nicht.


----------



## Coregamer97 (27. Februar 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> X79 hat zwar 125MHz und 166MHz Straps, aber wenn ich alte Diskussionen mit den LN2-Profis des Forums richtig in Erinnerung habe übernehmen die Xeons selbige nicht.



Heißt das wenn man einen Xeon eingebaut hat und den BCLK z.B auf 125 strapt wird die Einstellung einfach nicht übernommen ?


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Februar 2016)

Der 2670 ist ja echt attraktiv, die ganzen CPUs aus Belgien gehen für etwa 110€ + 10€ Versand über die Theke - für einen 8-Kerner echt günstig. Und nunja, 2,6GHz in der Basis ist jetzt auch nicht so extrem langsam... In Starcraft II ist man damit natürlich angeschissen. 

Leider habe ich gerade nicht die Kohle für ein X79-Board + E5-2670, sonst würde ich auch den Umstieg machen. BF4 kann ja recht gut mit mehr als 4 Kernen...


----------



## Captn (27. Februar 2016)

Doppelpost :/


----------



## Captn (27. Februar 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Der 2670 ist ja echt attraktiv, die ganzen CPUs aus Belgien gehen für etwa 110€ + 10€ Versand über die Theke - für einen 8-Kerner echt günstig. Und nunja, 2,6GHz in der Basis ist jetzt auch nicht so extrem langsam... In Starcraft II ist man damit natürlich angeschissen.
> 
> Leider habe ich gerade nicht die Kohle für ein X79-Board + E5-2670, sonst würde ich auch den Umstieg machen. BF4 kann ja recht gut mit mehr als 4 Kernen...


Wenn du aus den USA importierst kommst du trotz Zoll sogar noch günstiger.

Wenn ich mich dann endlich für ein Board entschieden habe, werde ich auch mal ein bisschen benchen und das mit meinem E3 vergleichen . Den bekomme ich ja immerhin auf 3,9 GHz.


----------



## Klausn (27. Februar 2016)

jup, ich werd auch ein paar benches machen.
hab ja dann einen schönen direkten vergleich
EVGA-SR mit 2 * 5650 mit NVIDA MSI 980
ASROCK mit 2*e2670 mit NVIDA MSI 980
MSI-X58pro 1*5650 mit NVIDA MSI 980

nur noch immer auf der suche nach nem gehäuse. am liebsten wäre mit eins mit SSI-EEB (EATX) und HPTC unterstützung. dann kann ich beide gleich mal testen.


----------



## Klausn (27. Februar 2016)

..aja als kühler hab ich diese hier *2
Noctua NH-D14 SE2 11 Prozessorkuhler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
der NH-D14 ist normalerweise nicht für 2011, aber diese special-edition schon. sind aber richtige Monster.
lustigerweise ist der eigentlich extrem billig auf amazon. vielleicht keine nachfrage.
es war auch 2mm Staubschicht auf der verpackung. sowas hab ich bei amazon noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2016)

das Thema starp wurde ich mal versuchen mit rweverything diese zu aktivieren,  über die mir Register. 
das geht aber zugegen schon verdammt weit ins eingemachte


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2016)

Coregamer97 schrieb:


> Heißt das wenn man einen Xeon eingebaut hat und den BCLK z.B auf 125 strapt wird die Einstellung einfach nicht übernommen ?


So hab ich's im Kopf, ja.


----------



## Coregamer97 (27. Februar 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> So hab ich's im Kopf, ja.



Gilt das für alle Xeons des 2011 Sockels ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2016)

afaik müsste die e5 1600er ja frei sein, da müsste dank freiem Multi auch der strap gehen, wobei dass ja unnötig ist dann


----------



## Coregamer97 (27. Februar 2016)

Meinen Recherchen zufolge dürfte der E5-1660 praktisch identisch zum 3960X und ebenfalls unlocked sein, kann dem jemand zustimmen ?


----------



## rottwag (28. Februar 2016)

Anbei mal eine Verlinkung, wo man sieht, wie der 1680 auf 4,4ghz@1,33v  läuft. 
Ist echt sau cool. 

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2516205/


----------



## simons700 (28. Februar 2016)

Das Problem ist halt dass man auch nicht sagen kann ob sie überhaupt mal günstig werden weil man ja nicht weiß ob sie in großem Stiel in Serverfarmen eingeätzt werden...


----------



## Coregamer97 (28. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mir mal aus Spaß einen E5-1660 für 95€ gekauft, sollte ja praktisch eine 3960X sein. 
Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten über OC Ergebnisse


----------



## Atent123 (28. Februar 2016)

Coregamer97 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal aus Spaß einen E5-1660 für 95€ gekauft, sollte ja praktisch eine 3960X sein.
> Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten über OC Ergebnisse



Wo zum Teufel hast du den so günstig bekommen ?


----------



## Klausn (28. Februar 2016)

um 90€?!?? o.O  o.O
ich werde da auch mal überall suchagenten aktiveren müssen glaub ich.


----------



## Klausn (28. Februar 2016)

wobei, bei den screenshots ist eines komisch. bei cpu-z id steht oben ein E2690? sind dass die vom verkäufer?


----------



## Coregamer97 (28. Februar 2016)

Ich hab den E5-1660 bei ebay Kleinanzeigen mit 12 Monaten Garantie gekauft. 
Hat jemand Ahung ob er mit einemMSI X79A-GD65 (8D) laufen würde? Auf der MSI Seite steht das der E5-1650 unterstüzt wird, vom 1660 steht allerding nichts dran.
Ich schätze mal es wird funktionieren aber bin mir nicht ganz sicher, weiß jemand mehr dazu ?


----------



## Captn (28. Februar 2016)

Zur Not musst du das BIOS flashen, aber Probleme sehe ich da keine.


----------



## simons700 (1. März 2016)

15x Haswell @ 2,3-2,9Ghz ^^ 300€
Intel Xeon E7-887 v2 15 Core 2.3GHZ ES (Pre QS) QFEE | eBay

praktisch fast 2x i7-5960X mit niedrigerem Takt^^
Hat wohl gut über 2k bei CB R15 

edit: is Ivy Bridge-EX also kein Haswell


----------



## Klausn (1. März 2016)

ist ein Engineering Sample. dürfte er eigentlich nicht verkaufen. übliches thema. (intel könnte es jederzeit zurückfordern)

aber prinzipiell ein geiles teil. .-)


----------



## Klausn (1. März 2016)

ein motherboard für Socket 1567 (LGA1567) zu finden dürfte allerdings schwierig sein.


----------



## simons700 (1. März 2016)

Ne ne das is doch ein 2011er  http://ark.intel.com/de/products/75255/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E7-8870-v2-30M-Cache-2_30-GHz


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. März 2016)

Das klingt spannend. Jetzt juckt es mich in den Fingern. Dabei brauche ich die Leistung gar nicht.


----------



## Klausn (1. März 2016)

hä? also der einzige mit 2011 ist deiner.
alle anderen auf ebay zb. hier Intel Xeon E7-887 SLC3E 2.4Ghz 1core 3MB Socket 1567 Server Processor | eBay
haben den anderen sockel. hab ihn auch auf keiner kompatibilätsliste.

check ich nicht, seh auch bei der intel-spez den sockel nicht.
[edit]
ah, jetzt hab ichs.


hmmm *grübel* dass muss ich mir am abend näher ansehen...


----------



## Captn (1. März 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Das klingt spannend. Jetzt juckt es mich in den Fingern. Dabei brauche ich die Leistung gar nicht.


Leistung kann man nie genug haben .


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2016)

Ivy-Ex hatte ich im S1366 Thread schon mal zu geschrieben: Dessen S2011 ist was Anderes als der von Sandy/Ivy-EP.


----------



## hansdampf388 (1. März 2016)

bin grad unsicher wegen dem board, kann man jedes x79 board nehmen?


----------



## Captn (1. März 2016)

Schau mal auf die erste Seite des Threads. Da hab ich eine Seite verlinkt, die alle kompatiblen Boards des E5-2670 auflistet. Bei anderen kann es nach einem BIOS Update laufen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. März 2016)

Es ging ihmn glaub um den E7


----------



## Knogle (2. März 2016)

Die E7 sind doch immernoch Sockel 1567


----------



## Captn (2. März 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Es ging ihmn glaub um den E7


Naja, dann kann er auf der selben Seite nach dessen Kompatibilität schauen .

Nachtrag: 

Die Seite hat für diesen Prozessor anscheinend keine Liste, also hab ich mich mal schlau gemacht.

Intel Xeon E7-887 v2 CPU Compatible PC Motherboards

Die Seite nennt fast jedes X99er Board, schreibt aber selbst, dass sie keine 100% Garantie geben. Andere Seiten scheinen das auch zu schreiben. Andere Seiten hingegen nennen den Sockel 1567, in den die Xeons passen sollen.
Komplett verwirrend.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. März 2016)

Oben den link zum 2,3ghz nehemen, der ist 2011. Aber wahrscheinlich so n Spezialfall wie der celeron von die auf 1366, der eigentlich n 1156 sein müsste.


----------



## Captn (2. März 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Oben den link zum 2,3ghz nehemen, der ist 2011. Aber wahrscheinlich so n Spezialfall wie der celeron von die auf 1366, der eigentlich n 1156 sein müsste.


Liegt das daran, dass das nen Engineering Sample ist?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. März 2016)

Ne, da gibts n paar seltsame cpus die keine ES sind.


----------



## Captn (2. März 2016)

Hmm, klingt ja sehr komisch .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. März 2016)

Wenn man im Ark mal liest, sieht man, dass der einzig unterstütze Chipsatz der c602j ist, also dürfte das wohl eher Mumpitz sein.


----------



## Captn (2. März 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn man im Ark mal liest, sieht man, dass der einzig unterstütze Chipsatz der c602j ist, also dürfte das wohl eher Mumpitz sein.


Das habe ich auch herausfinden können. Nur habe ich dann anschließend keine eindeutige Aussage finden können, welche Mainboards man da nun verwenden kann... :/


----------



## Klausn (2. März 2016)

bei der auktion steht aber auch klar dass es ein ES ist:
Intel Xeon E7-8870 v2 Prozessor - 15 Core 2.3GHZ SR1GJ Engineering Sample (Pre QS) QFEE


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. März 2016)

Geizhals muss man bedienen können 

Intel Xeon mit Chipsatz: C602J Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Edit:


Klausn schrieb:


> bei der auktion steht aber auch klar dass es ein ES ist:
> Intel Xeon E7-8870 v2 Prozessor - 15 Core 2.3GHZ SR1GJ Engineering Sample (Pre QS) QFEE




Na da gehe ich mal vom ARK aus, dass es einen "Serienprozessor" gibt.
Das ein ES nicht zwingens in jeder Art läuft ist wohl klar.


----------



## Captn (2. März 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Geizhals muss man bedienen können
> 
> Intel Xeon mit Chipsatz: C602J Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU



Ja darauf bin ich gar nicht gekommen .


----------



## simons700 (3. März 2016)

Klausn schrieb:


> bei der auktion steht aber auch klar dass es ein ES ist:
> Intel Xeon E7-8870 v2 Prozessor - 15 Core 2.3GHZ SR1GJ Engineering Sample (Pre QS) QFEE



Hast deine e5-2670´s schon bekommen?

Mein Brett ist gestern gekommen 
Was man in ebay Kleinanzeigen für 95€ so alles bekommt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klausn (3. März 2016)

sollten die nächsten 2 tage kommen. sind aus irgendeinem grund 14 Tage im verteilerzentrum gewesen. -.-
Rest hab ich schon (kühler, RAM, Gehäuse -> Nanoxia Deep Silence 6 Rev. B, ist wirklich ein schweres monster)


----------



## RonGames (3. März 2016)

Zum E5-2670:

Hatte den mit C1 Stepping.
USB 2.0/3.0 Probleme sind mir nicht bekannt.
Bei mir lief er mit nem BCLK von 106,5 MHz. Mehr waren bei dem Exemplar nicht drinnen.
Spannungserhöhung gingen mit meine ASUS P9X79-E WS nicht. Der lief auch nie mit mehr als 1.2 V.
War dadurch relativ einfach zu kühlen. Mit nem Himalaya 2 waren die Temps maximal so bei 55°C.
RAM läuft nur bis 2133 MHz. Vorteil zu den i7's ist die PCIe 3.0 Unterstützung. 
In Benchmarks hat er das Nachsehen bzw. ist gleich auf mit meinen aktuellen E5-1650 @ 4,3 GHz.

Sprich ich würde auf jedenfalls auf ein E5-16XX setzen.
Weite Vorteile wären ganz Normales OC (Freier Multi. Freie Spannung etc.) und die Untersützung von DDR3-2400, und die bessere Single-Core Performance. 

Hmm mal sehen ob ich es hinkriege mein E5-1650 gegen nen E5-1660. ^^


----------



## Coregamer97 (3. März 2016)

Zum E5-1660 werd ich auch noch meine Erfahrung hier posten, dauert allerdings noch da Hermes nicht grad der schnellste Versandt ist ^^


----------



## Captn (3. März 2016)

RonGames schrieb:


> Zum E5-2670:
> 
> Hatte den mit C1 Stepping.
> USB 2.0/3.0 Probleme sind mir nicht bekannt.
> ...


Das selbe Board wie du habe ich auch im Auge.
Bin mal gespannt, wie das dann läuft .


----------



## simons700 (4. März 2016)

RonGames schrieb:


> Zum E5-2670:
> 
> Hatte den mit C1 Stepping.
> USB 2.0/3.0 Probleme sind mir nicht bekannt.
> ...



Ja und den E5-1650 gibts auch für 80€?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. März 2016)

Das würde den Sockel 1366 als spartip ablösen


----------



## Knogle (4. März 2016)

Ja die gibts wirklich furr 80


----------



## simons700 (4. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ja die gibts wirklich furr 80



Ok, und wo?
E5-165  | eBay


----------



## PiEpS (4. März 2016)

Nur gibt es keine günstigen Boards. :X Muss man schon Glück haben, wenn man eins unter 150 Euro abfassen will.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. März 2016)

Ist bei 1366 aber derzeit nicht viel anders.


----------



## simons700 (4. März 2016)

Ja wo gibt es sie denn die günstigen E5-1650?


----------



## RonGames (4. März 2016)

simons700 schrieb:


> Ja wo gibt es sie denn die günstigen E5-1650?



Frage ich mich auch.


----------



## Watertouch (4. März 2016)

Hmm in Murica gibts die Xeons zZt für 70€. Ich glaub ich bestell mal zwei


----------



## RonGames (4. März 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Hmm in Murica gibts die Xeons zZt für 70€. Ich glaub ich bestell mal zwei



Klär mich auf, was soll "Murica" heißen ?


----------



## Watertouch (4. März 2016)

RonGames schrieb:


> Klär mich auf, was soll "Murica" heißen ?


Amerika  Ich dachte der Begriff wäre mittlerweile allgemein geläufig.


----------



## RonGames (4. März 2016)

Aber kein E5-1650, denn habe ich da erst ab 200€ gesichtet.


----------



## simons700 (4. März 2016)

RonGames schrieb:


> Aber kein E5-1650, denn habe ich da erst ab 200€ gesichtet.



So schauts aus und für 200€ kann man sich auch schon einen i7 3930 aus den Kleinanzeigen holen, also eher nicht so spannend...


----------



## RonGames (4. März 2016)

simons700 schrieb:


> So schauts aus und für 200€ kann man sich auch schon einen i7 3930 aus den Kleinanzeigen holen, also eher nicht so spannend...



Mit den 3930 hast du aber kein PCIe 3.0, und keine DDR3-2400 Untersützung.


----------



## Knogle (4. März 2016)

RonGames schrieb:


> Mit den 3930 hast du aber kein PCIe 3.0, und keine DDR3-2400 Untersützung.



Also dann nicht besser als 1366


----------



## Coregamer97 (4. März 2016)

Wenn man nen E5-1650 oder E5-1660 für um die 100€ bekommt, dann definitiv besser als ein X5650


----------



## Knogle (4. März 2016)

Coregamer97 schrieb:


> Wenn man nen E5-1650 oder E5-1660 für um die 100€ bekommt, dann definitiv besser als ein X5650



Aber es ging ja jetzt in meiner Antwort um den i7 3930k 
Der E5-1650 ist besser keine Frage


----------



## tsd560ti (4. März 2016)

Ich könnte jetzt also ein X79-Brett und die CPU hier kaufen und habe dann einen übertaktbaren 6 Kerner? 

"Unlocked" Intel Xeon E5 1650 3 2 GHz 6 Core 12MB L3 LGA2011 CPU | eBay


----------



## RonGames (4. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt also ein X79-Brett und die CPU hier kaufen und habe dann einen übertaktbaren 6 Kerner?
> 
> "Unlocked" Intel Xeon E5 1650 3 2 GHz 6 Core 12MB L3 LGA2011 CPU | eBay



Bei ES Samples wäre ich Vorsichtig. Kannst ja mein haben (nicht Kostenlos) ^^


----------



## tsd560ti (4. März 2016)

Hm, ich glaube mein kleiner FX macht es nicht mehr lange  
Ich schau mich mal um und rechne mal die Gesamtkosten durch.


----------



## Coregamer97 (4. März 2016)

Wo genau liegt denn der Untershcied bei ES Samples ?


----------



## Knogle (4. März 2016)

Ich bin Fan von ES, die haben gelegentlich tolle Funktionen wie bei 1366 irgendwelche Modelle die nur 1 Kern haben, dafuer fast 300MHz BCLK schaffen, andere die irgendwelche komischen AMD Instruktionen haben wie z.B. 3D Now!  (1366)


----------



## iGameKudan (4. März 2016)

RonGames schrieb:


> Mit den 3930 hast du aber kein PCIe 3.0, und keine DDR3-2400 Untersützung.


Das ein 3930K kein PCIe 3.0 kann ist Käse - das gilt auch nur für NVidia-Karten, und da gibts einen Fix für...
Geforce Gen3 Support On X79 Platform

Mit der Begründung von NVidia hätten auch die Xeons das gleiche Problem.
Den Fix hatte ich selber mal mit einem 3820 am Laufen, die GTX970 hat keine Probleme gemacht - und ich habe auch nie von Problemen mit NVidia-Karten auf der X79-Plattform gelesen, welche den Fix am laufen hatten...


----------



## RonGames (4. März 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das ein 3930K kein PCIe 3.0 kann ist Käse - das gilt auch nur für NVidia-Karten, und da gibts einen Fix für...
> Geforce Gen3 Support On X79 Platform
> 
> Mit der Begründung von NVidia hätten auch die Xeons das gleiche Problem.
> Den Fix hatte ich selber mal mit einem 3820 am Laufen, die GTX970 hat keine Probleme gemacht - und ich habe auch nie von Problemen mit NVidia-Karten auf der X79-Plattform gelesen, welche den Fix am laufen hatten...



Behaupten kann es jeder, Beweisen nicht jeder.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. März 2016)

2670er in C1  für 99€ :  

Intel Xeon E5-267 2,6 GHz 8-Core Prozessor Sockel 211 CPU C1 /Abstimmung x79 6759114551 | eBay

Oder von HP/Dell, etc für 70€: 

INTEL XEON SRH8 E5-267 2.6GHZ 2MB CACHE CPU FOR DELL T62 T56 | eBay


Und hier noch ein Achtkerner mit 38er Turbo für 300€ (ES): Intel Xeon E5-269 ES C LGA211 8C Compatible with X79 i7 396X 493K 496X | eBay

(Bitte vorher gucken, obs wirklich der richtige ist)





----------


Ich hab mal nen bisschen recherchiert und auf theoretischen Werten zu IPC-Verbesserungen basierend versucht eine Art Vergleichsindex von alten und neuen Prozzis (DIe sogenannten SB-Ghz  ) für mich aufzustellen. 
Für Feedback und Korrekturen wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. März 2016)

RonGames schrieb:


> Behaupten kann es jeder, Beweisen nicht jeder.


Was meinst du damit?

Übrigens unterstützt auch der E5-1650 DDR3-RAM nur bis 1600MHz. 
http://ark.intel.com/de/products/64...-E5-1650-12M-Cache-3_20-GHz-0_0-GTs-Intel-QPI


----------



## RonGames (5. März 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?
> 
> Übrigens unterstützt auch der E5-1650 DDR3-RAM nur bis 1600MHz.
> http://ark.intel.com/de/products/64...-E5-1650-12M-Cache-3_20-GHz-0_0-GTs-Intel-QPI



Hmm, warum läuft der denn mit 2400 MHz ? Ganz Komisch Sagste ?

Ohne Beweise glaub ich nichts.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. März 2016)

Also so bald du OCCst kann der naürlich mehr, dass ist immer so. Und da die CPU Unlocked ist, ist dass ja auch kein Thema.

Aber dass was Intel im ARK schreibt, sind die offiziellen Werte. Was da steht ist von intel Garantiert


----------



## iGameKudan (5. März 2016)

RonGames schrieb:


> Hmm, warum läuft der denn mit 2400 MHz ? Ganz Komisch Sagste ?
> 
> Ohne Beweise glaub ich nichts.


Blöd, dass man den 3930K auch mit 2400er-RAM laufen lassen kann...

Bild: cropimagefjsah.jpg - abload.de
AMD Radeon HD 797  video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-393 K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME

Da ist auch zu sehen, dass eine normale i7-CPU locker den RAM-Takt von 1600MHz locker übertreten kann. Auch, wie die PCIe 3.0-Unterstützung gemeldet wird. Das geht auch mit ner NVidia, sofern man den Fix anwendet...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...64-ranking-unigine-valley-benchvalleypcgh.jpg


----------



## RonGames (5. März 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Blöd, dass man den 3930K auch mit 2400er-RAM laufen lassen kann...
> 
> Bild: cropimagefjsah.jpg - abload.de
> AMD Radeon HD 797 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-393K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME
> ...



N1, was ist 1066*2 ?, ich glaube nicht 2400. Auf die Auslesung vom 3DMark kann man nichts geben, bei mir wird 1600 MHz angezeigt, obwohl der RAM mit 2400 MHz läuft. 

Das letzte Bild sagt auch nichts aus.


----------



## tsd560ti (6. März 2016)

Noch ein kleines Update von mir: Ich hab mir jetzt ein MSI X79 BigBang gekauft, kommt am Montag an. Preislich bin ich zumindest unter meiner Schmerzgrenze von 200€ all inclusive geblieben und bekomme das Teil schön in OVP mit allem Zubehör. 

Fehlt nur noch 16GB DDR3 und ein Xeon. 

Entweder wird es ein 1650 oder wenn daraus nichts werden sollte probier ich halt den 2670er voll aufzupumpen. Die X79 Boards können ja jeden einzelnen Turbo für X belastete Kerne einstellen, also sollten ja 106x33 drin sein, oder ist beim Xeon auch das gesperrt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2016)

meistens ja. dürfte aber auch auf die bios Version ankommen. 

außerdem kannst ja mal mit rweverything spielen, vielleicht bekommst damit ja was umgestellt.


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Ganz bestimmt sogar


----------



## tsd560ti (6. März 2016)

Wenn man den (ohne Lötkolben und komplizierte Eingriffe  ) auf >3,5Ghz bringen kann wäre der für mich eine echte Alternative, dann würde ich 2Stück importieren und einen hier weiterverkaufen. 

Das würde ich nur gerne noch Wissen bevor ich eine der beiden CPUs kaufe.


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Das kann man leider nur durch ausprobieren rausfinden da Intel inzwischen ungerne Datasheets rausgibt 
Waere auch wichtig zu wissen welches Mobo


----------



## RonGames (6. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Entweder wird es ein 1650 oder wenn daraus nichts werden sollte probier ich halt den 2670er voll aufzupumpen. Die X79 Boards können ja jeden einzelnen Turbo für X belastete Kerne einstellen, also sollten ja 106x33 drin sein, oder ist beim Xeon auch das gesperrt?



Bei meinen E5-2670 und dem Asus P9X79-E WS konnte ich mit dem Multi auf maximal 26 gehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2016)

Das aber selbst mit bclk 106 nicht der Bringer.


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Vielleicht kann man via Taktgeber Mod die Straps fuer Xeons ebenfalls festsetzen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2016)

Ich befürchte die Management Engine erkennt das und Blockt dann.

Die muss dann abgeschaltet werden.
Was dann nicht mehr geht,  weiß ich nicht.


----------



## simons700 (6. März 2016)

Ja gut der Multi geht nur auf 26 aber der sollte ja dann noch auf 30 hoch boosten auf allen Kernen und bis auf 33 auf einem Kern.


----------



## Knogle (6. März 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich befürchte die Management Engine erkennt das und Blockt dann.
> 
> Die muss dann abgeschaltet werden.
> Was dann nicht mehr geht,  weiß ich nicht.


Muss man mal schauen^^ versuch macht klug


----------



## tsd560ti (6. März 2016)

Ein Verkäufer von einem ES (Kleinanzeigen) hat gesagt, dass sich der Turbo "auf allen Kernen fahren" lasse. 
Entweder ist das ein gutes Sample für Benchmarks oder der Verkäufer hat keine Ahnung was ich mit "maximaler Turbotakt auf allen Kernen" gemeint habe.

Falls sich jemand dafür interessiert:  Intel Xeon E5-267  / 8 Kerne / 16 Threats / 3,3GHz / 2 MB Cache in Dortmund - Dortmund-Hombruch | Prozessor & CPU gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## iGameKudan (6. März 2016)

RonGames schrieb:


> N1, was ist 1066*2 ?, ich glaube nicht 2400. Auf die Auslesung vom 3DMark kann man nichts geben, bei mir wird 1600 MHz angezeigt, obwohl der RAM mit 2400 MHz läuft.
> 
> Das letzte Bild sagt auch nichts aus.


Willst du trollen oder so? Ob der RAM in dem nun mit 2133MHz oder 2400MHz läuft ist wurst - es zeigt legedlich die Möglichkeit, ebenso wie beim E5-1650 den RAM-Takt über 1600MHz anzuheben. Da es abgesehen vom Namen und der offiziellen PCIe 3.0-Unterstützung aber keinerlei Unterschiede gibt, wird der E5-1650 abgesehen von der üblichen Streuung keinen MHz mehr schaffen.

Und was die PCIe-Unterstützung angeht: Wenn dir der offizielle NVidia-Beitrag und die zwei Screenshots nicht reichen, ist dir diesbezüglich nicht zu helfen. Dass die SandyBridge-CPUs vom Sockel 2011 kein PCIe 3.0 können ist jedenfalls falsch...
pcie 3 x79 - Google-Suche

Und der 1650 nix besonderes. Sorry


----------



## RonGames (6. März 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Willst du trollen oder so? Ob der RAM in dem nun mit 2133MHz oder 2400MHz läuft ist wurst - es zeigt legedlich die Möglichkeit, ebenso wie beim E5-1650 den RAM-Takt über 1600MHz anzuheben. Da es abgesehen vom Namen und der offiziellen PCIe 3.0-Unterstützung aber keinerlei Unterschiede gibt, wird der E5-1650 abgesehen von der üblichen Streuung keinen MHz mehr schaffen.
> 
> Und was die PCIe-Unterstützung angeht: Wenn dir der offizielle NVidia-Beitrag und die zwei Screenshots nicht reichen, ist dir diesbezüglich nicht zu helfen. Dass die SandyBridge-CPUs vom Sockel 2011 kein PCIe 3.0 können ist jedenfalls falsch...
> pcie 3 x79 - Google-Suche
> ...



Zum Ram Takt: Ach ne, Sag Bloß, aber wenn ich nen 2400 MHz Kit habe, möchte ich auch kerne ne CPU die 2400 MHz Packt, für mich Persönlich.

Zu PCIe 3.0: Ich habe nicht gesagt das Sandy Bridge kein PCIe 3.0 können, ich sagte nur entweder das die Sandy Bridge i7 Modelle kein PCIe 3.0, oder das die Sandy Bridge-E Modelle kein PCIe 3.0 können.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. März 2016)

Wiegesagt, PCIe 3.0 mit SandyBridge E-CPUs ist auf dem Sockel 2011 möglich, nur offiziell nicht mit NVidia-GPUs. 

Und zum RAM-Takt: Wiegesagt, die "normalen" CPUs schaffen es genauso wie die Xeons - oder halt nicht, sind ja schließlich die gleichen CPUs, welche auch nur bis 1600MHz spezifiziert sind. Zumindest die SB-Es.


----------



## sethdiabolos (7. März 2016)

PCIE 3.0 geht, wie iGameKudan schon schrieb, mit AMD-Karten problemlos mit Sandybridge Sockel-E und bei NVidia benötigt man einen inoffiziellen Patch. Wollte das nur fix bestätigen...


----------



## RonGames (7. März 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wiegesagt, PCIe 3.0 mit SandyBridge E-CPUs ist auf dem Sockel 2011 möglich, nur offiziell nicht mit NVidia-GPUs.
> 
> Und zum RAM-Takt: Wiegesagt, die "normalen" CPUs schaffen es genauso wie die Xeons - oder halt nicht, sind ja schließlich die gleichen CPUs, welche auch nur bis 1600MHz spezifiziert sind. Zumindest die SB-Es.



Warum schafft den nen Xeon E5-2670 keine 2400 MHz ?


----------



## tsd560ti (7. März 2016)

Mein FX 6100 schafft im Gegensatz zu anderen auch keine 5Ghz CPU-Takt. 
Und wenn es eine umbenannte identische CPU gibt kann sie die aber trotzdem knacken, weil er mehr Glück gehabt hat. 

Es gibt Werte, da braucht man sich den Kopf nicht drüber zerbrechen wie beispielsweise 1866er RAM auf nem 4790K, aber 2400 auf den 6 Kernern ist eben keine Selbstverständlichkeit für einen SB-E.

Deiner schafft es, der nächste aber wiederum auch mal nicht.


----------



## iGameKudan (7. März 2016)

RonGames schrieb:


> Warum schafft den nen Xeon E5-2670 keine 2400 MHz ?


Wir reden vom 3930K... 

Und zu deiner Frage: Da es ein Achtkerner ist, liegt das vielleicht am schlechter werdendem OC-Potenzial mit zunehmender Kernzahl? Wobei, ohne Beweise glaub ich nix... Beweise mir, dass der keine 2400MHz schafft.


----------



## RonGames (8. März 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wir reden vom 3930K...
> 
> Und zu deiner Frage: Da es ein Achtkerner ist, liegt das vielleicht am schlechter werdendem OC-Potenzial mit zunehmender Kernzahl? Wobei, ohne Beweise glaub ich nix... Beweise mir, dass der keine 2400MHz schafft.



Gesagt getan


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. März 2016)

Gegenfrage, was will man mit der Bandbreite von 2400 zu 2133 bei quad channel erreichen? 

Wenn da die Bandbreite limitiert,  brauchst du mehr als 2400mhz um da nen richtigen Vorteil zu erhalten.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. März 2016)

RonGames schrieb:


> Gesagt getan



Wow, wieder so ein n=1-Kandidat...


----------



## simons700 (8. März 2016)

Kingdom Come: Deliverance - technische Eindrucke der Beta mit Benchmarks und Studiobesuch - Bildergalerie, Bild 32

Sehr gute Nutzung von 8 Kernen auch bei Kingdom Come!


----------



## RonGames (8. März 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wow, wieder so ein n=1-Kandidat...



Wenn es besser geht, denn sag es mir.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, was will man mit der Bandbreite von 2400 zu 2133 bei quad channel erreichen?
> 
> Wenn da die Bandbreite limitiert,  brauchst du mehr als 2400mhz um da nen richtigen Vorteil zu erhalten.



Das weiß ich auch, geht eben halt nur darum das ich nen 2400 MHz Kit habe. ^^


----------



## simons700 (8. März 2016)

Jez hört mal auf zu streiten 

btw. Mein X79 Board hat interne USB 3.0 Ports.
Mein Case dagegen besitzt nur USB 2.0 Ports (also an der Front...)
Nun sind die Ports an der Front ja eigentlich nur Verlängerungskabel zum MB.
Ich sollte doch eigentlich einen USB 3.0 Port an der Front erhalten wenn ich das Kabel an den 3.0 Port des Mainboards anstecke, richtig?


----------



## simons700 (8. März 2016)

OK mist hat sich erledigt usb 3 hat 9 Pinns und usb 2 nur 4


----------



## tsd560ti (8. März 2016)

Hast du schon deine Hardware zusammen? 

Ich bin schon auf Benchmarks in BF4, GTA und Co gespannt.


----------



## RonGames (8. März 2016)

Was ich auf jeden fall schon mar Sagen kann:

Cinebench R15: 984 without OC, 1075 with OC, 115 Single Core with OC

Cinebench R11.5: 12.10 with OC, 1.36 with OC Single Core

3DMark Fire Strike: 13816 Physics Score with OC (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 97  video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E5-267 ,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P9X79-E WS)

Mehr Benchmarks hatte ich da nicht gemacht ^^


----------



## simons700 (8. März 2016)

Kannst du mal schauen ob noch bisl undervolting geht?
Ein i7 6700k mit 4,8 bis 5ghz ist c.a. genau so schnell wie der e5-2670 beim cb r15 multicore Score.


----------



## RonGames (8. März 2016)

simons700 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal schauen ob noch bisl undervolting geht?



Ich hab die CPU seit 3 Monaten nicht mehr, nur aktuell noch den E5-1650.


----------



## simons700 (8. März 2016)

Achso  
Meiner kommt morgen


----------



## mrmurphy007 (8. März 2016)

simons700 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal schauen ob noch bisl undervolting geht?
> Ein i7 6700k mit 4,8 bis 5ghz ist c.a. genau so schnell wie der e5-2670 beim cb r15 multicore Score.



Es brauch gar keine 4,8 GHz. Meiner hat @4,5GHz ca. 980-990 Punkte. Bin auch etwas überrascht, da hätte ich mehr erwartet.


----------



## shadie (8. März 2016)

simons700 schrieb:


> Achso
> Meiner kommt morgen



Wenn er da ist, ich wäre auch auf benches heiß 

habs damals mit dem x5650 mal probiert aber das Projekt wieder hingelegt.

Der 8-kerner klingt interessant für eine Gaming / Videoschnittmaschine.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. März 2016)

Da ist der x5650 aber aktuell interessanter, der schafft fast die gleiche CB R15 Wertung und bringt mehr single Thread Performance.


----------



## Coregamer97 (8. März 2016)

Ich warte noch auf mein Board, dann kommen ein paar E5-1660 Tests


----------



## PiEpS (8. März 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Da ist der x5650 aber aktuell interessanter, der schafft fast die gleiche CB R15 Wertung und bringt mehr single Thread Performance.


Überrascht mich jetzt auch, hätte gedacht der E5-2670 ist noch ne Müh schneller...


----------



## tsd560ti (8. März 2016)

Wenn wir alle zusammen schmeißen und Knogle einen besorgen, dann rennt der hinterher auf 4,6Ghz


----------



## Knogle (8. März 2016)

Bin schon am experementieren  wenn wir einen billig Xeon kriegen koennen wir es probieren ob es mit dem Strap klappt  via Hardwaremod und angepassten SMBus Code

Leider habe ich hier nur ein 2011-v3 Board ohne CPU

Aber wenn jemand ein System in Teamviewer bereitstellt kann ich gerne schauen


----------



## RonGames (8. März 2016)

So, hab nun Offiziell nen E5-1660 (hatte vorher nen E5-1650) ^^


----------



## simons700 (8. März 2016)

PiEpS schrieb:


> Überrascht mich jetzt auch, hätte gedacht der E5-2670 ist noch ne Müh schneller...



 Naja für 1075 braucht der 56X0 schon fast 4,8 Ghz und den e5-2670 kann man dabei wohl sogar noch undervolten!

Also wenn meine Morgen kommen hab ich eigentlich alles zusammen.
Dauert aber bestimmt noch n paar Tage bis ich Zeit hab alles zusammen zu bauen


----------



## tsd560ti (8. März 2016)

RonGames schrieb:


> So, hab nun Offiziell nen E5-1660 (hatte vorher nen E5-1650) ^^


Du hast nicht zufälligerweise 189€ für die belgische Auktion geboten, oder? 

Ich hab das Teil erst mal von 25 auf 150 geboten und gehofft dass keiner mehr Lust hat.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. März 2016)

RonGames schrieb:


> So, hab nun Offiziell nen E5-1660 (hatte vorher nen E5-1650) ^^


Und was ist da neben dem Cache und den 100MHz mehr Basistakt anders? 

Leider sind 2011er-Board so schweineteuer...


----------



## Coregamer97 (8. März 2016)

Der E5-1650 ist praktisch ein 3930K und der E5-1660 ein 3960X. Bis auf den 3MB größeren L3 und 100Mhz höherem Basistakt ist mir auch kein Unterschied bekannt ^^
Dürfte nicht wirklich bemerkbar sein der Unterschied.


----------



## RonGames (8. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufälligerweise 189€ für die belgische Auktion geboten, oder?
> 
> Ich hab das Teil erst mal von 25 auf 150 geboten und gehofft dass keiner mehr Lust hat.



Vielleicht ^^




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und was ist da neben dem Cache und den 100MHz mehr Basistakt anders?
> 
> Leider sind 2011er-Board so schweineteuer...



Naja durch den Verkauf meines E5-1650 und dem E5-1660 hab ich ein Gewinn von 30€ gemacht, und nen 2011-0 Board hab ich ja schon, also hat es sich alle male gelohnt.


----------



## PiEpS (8. März 2016)

simons700 schrieb:


> Naja für 1075 braucht der 56X0 schon fast 4,8 Ghz und den e5-2670 kann man dabei wohl sogar noch undervolten!
> 
> Also wenn meine Morgen kommen hab ich eigentlich alles zusammen.
> Dauert aber bestimmt noch n paar Tage bis ich Zeit hab alles zusammen zu bauen



Ach den OC Wert hatte ich gekonnt überlesen, aber Singlethread ist halt irgendwie trotzdem recht mau, wieviel hat denn der X5650 im Single mit 4Ghz?


----------



## Knogle (8. März 2016)

143 im Cinebench


----------



## PiEpS (8. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> 143 im Cinebench


Und der 2670er nur 115 mit OC? Das wäre ja dann vom Niveau her ca ein 5650@3,5Ghz oder sowas, mal grob überschlagen.


----------



## etar (9. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufälligerweise 189€ für die belgische Auktion geboten, oder?
> 
> Ich hab das Teil erst mal von 25 auf 150 geboten und gehofft dass keiner mehr Lust hat.




Mal sehen wer aus dem Forum das zweite Exemplar erwischt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. März 2016)

Für 115cb düften max. 3,3ghz nötig sein beim x5650, so viel bringt der Takt da nicht.


----------



## sethdiabolos (9. März 2016)

Nur interessehalber. Die Prozzis sind doch ausrangierte Server-Prozzies von den Facebook-Servern (wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe), soll heißen, sie liefen jahrelang unter Last. Werden Sie dann nicht immer ineffizienter und produzieren im Laufe der Zeit auch immer mehr Rechenfehler? Ich bin der Meinung das irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt zu haben.


----------



## simons700 (9. März 2016)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Nur interessehalber. Die Prozzis sind doch ausrangierte Server-Prozzies von den Facebook-Servern (wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe), soll heißen, sie liefen jahrelang unter Last. Werden Sie dann nicht immer ineffizienter und produzieren im Laufe der Zeit auch immer mehr Rechenfehler? Ich bin der Meinung das irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt zu haben.



Keine Ahnung ob der Alterungsprozess von silicium dadurch beeinflusst wird ob es bestromt wird oder nicht, aber so richtig vorstellen kann ich es mir nicht!


----------



## gorgeous188 (9. März 2016)

Mit steigender Verwendungsdauer steigt auch der Energieverbrauch eines Prozessors. Er läuft also tatsächlich etwas ineffizienter. Da werden dann beispielhaft 0,1V mehr benötigt für einen stabilen Takt, und OC schneidet etwas schlechter ab.
Allein durch Lagerung passiert soetwas nicht, aber die angesprochenen Prozessoren waren eher im Dauerbetriebn (wenn auch nicht unter Dauerlast).

Was auch passieren kann ist physikalische Materialermüdung. Das passiert aber eher bei häufigen starken Temperaturwechseln. das PCB bekommt Haarrisse, und eventuell werden Leiterbahnen unterbrochen, oder es entstehen elektrische Verbindungen wo keine sein sollen. Das bemerkt man aber meistens durch Abstürze.

Simple Rechenfehler wie 1+1=3 halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich, ich lerne aber auch gerne dazu


----------



## tsd560ti (9. März 2016)

Mal sehen was mein frisch geschossener 1650 aus Italien so mit macht. 

Einen OC-Guide von Asus Northamerica hab ich mir auch schon reingezogen, heißt nächste Woche gehts los.


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2016)

Thermische Belastung ist normalerweise bei Lastwechseln ein größeres Problem als bei Dauerlast. Elektromigration hängt dagegen ist eher ein Problem im Dauerbetrieb, wird aber normalerweise erst beim overvolting spürbar, also nicht im Serverbetrieb.


----------



## shadie (9. März 2016)

Wie kann man sich diesen Verkauf bei Facebook eigentlich vorstellen?

Kaufen die Händler ganze server / schlachten die und verkaufen die Einzelteile

Oder sind das CPU´s welche unbenutzt sind (Ersatz CPU´s) und die werden dann verkloppt?


Ich stelle mir die Frage, weil man nirgends Mainboards aus den Servern oder ganze Server findet,
immer nur die CPU´s.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. März 2016)

Da kann alles bei sein.

Mainbords dürften auch mit anderen cpus gern im gebrauchtmarkt auftauchen. Nicht jeder benötigt diese cpus, oder es werden noch stärkere eingebaut.


----------



## Knogle (9. März 2016)

Wuerde jemand von euch ne Teamviewer Sitzung auf seinem System anbieten?


----------



## Coregamer97 (9. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Wuerde jemand von euch ne Teamviewer Sitzung auf seinem System anbieten?



Was hast du vor? ^^


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2016)

Zufällig jemand ne Ahnung wie man iFlash2 davon überzeugt auch bei nicht passender Board-ID zu flashen? Ich würde gerne auf dem Quantumian mal das Intel eigene X79-EFI testen (zur Not hat es ja Dualbios). Wenn das mit drei Boards ab Werk geht, warum dann nicht auch bei einem vierten vom mutmaßlich gleichen Fertiger ?


----------



## Q-Pit (10. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Mal sehen was mein frisch geschossener 1650 aus Italien so mit macht.
> 
> Einen OC-Guide von Asus Northamerica hab ich mir auch schon reingezogen, heißt nächste Woche gehts los.



Habe hier leider den überblick etwas verloren....
Kann man nun jeden Xeon E5 1650 / 1660 v1/v2 per Multi übertakten?
Oder haben nur manche einen freien Multi?


----------



## tsd560ti (10. März 2016)

Die müssten baugleich zum 3930k / 3960x und deren Nachfolgern sein und somit alle einen offenen Multi haben, außer vielleicht manche komische ES wie Knogle schon sagte.

Heute wieder ein 1660 für 143 weg gegangen, wenn wir nicht mitmischen sind die viel zu billig


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. März 2016)

So lang die nicht unter 120€ fallen ist die Kombo immer noch kein so Megatipp. Bords teuer, fast nur Gebrauchtware... 
Da ist die Kombo mit 2011-3 halt den Aufpreis für neuware fix wert.


----------



## sethdiabolos (10. März 2016)

Kommt auf den Einsatzbereich an. Die Prozessoren kosteten vor 2-3 Jahren noch 1500-2000$. Sie sind super zuverlässig und darauf ausgelegt unter 24/7/365 stabil zu laufen .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. März 2016)

Mag sein, ein Privateinsatz mit OCC ist aber was anderes.


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2016)

Das ist die selbe Maske, die halten genau so gut oder schlecht wie die entsprechenden i7.


----------



## simons700 (10. März 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> So lang die nicht unter 120€ fallen ist die Kombo immer noch kein so Megatipp. Bords teuer, fast nur Gebrauchtware...
> Da ist die Kombo mit 2011-3 halt den Aufpreis für neuware fix wert.



Man zahlt halt* 580€ *für i7-5820K mit Board in neu.
und c.a. *300€* für 3960x (E5-1660) mit Board in Gebraucht aber mit Grantie bzw. mehr oder weniger Grantie...
Leistungsunterschied c.a. 10% bei gleichem Takt
Und natürlich etwas weniger Verbrauch beim i7-5820K
Der 3960x wird natürlich noch günstiger, wenn man ein günstiges Board ergattert.
Is auch keine schlechte Option muss ich sagen, der E5-1680 wär natürlich ein Brecher^^


----------



## Knogle (10. März 2016)

Also ich habe ein i5 5820k + ASUS X99-A fuer beides insgesammt 450 neu bekommen


----------



## Captn (10. März 2016)

Ich finde es halt lächerlich, dass die X99-Boards wesentlich günstiger sind. 
Die meisten glauben halt, sie würden für ihr altes Zeug genau das bekommen, was es mal gekostet hat.

Head -> Desk


----------



## shadie (10. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich finde es halt lächerlich, dass die X99-Boards wesentlich günstiger sind.
> Die meisten glauben halt, sie würden für ihr altes Zeug genau das bekommen, was es mal gekostet hat.
> 
> Head -> Desk



bekommen Sie stellenweise ja auch


----------



## Captn (10. März 2016)

shadie schrieb:


> bekommen Sie stellenweise ja auch


Ich hab ja jetzt eins für 70. Aber mehr als 150 wollte ich eh nicht ausgeben.

Das Problem ist ja, dass es keine anderen Angebote gibt. Also können die die Preise quasi selbst festlegen . Mich hat es aber nicht an dreisten Preisvorschlägen gehindert [emoji38].


----------



## simons700 (10. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich hab ja jetzt eins für 70. Aber mehr als 150 wollte ich eh nicht ausgeben.
> 
> Das Problem ist ja, dass es keine anderen Angebote gibt. Also können die die Preise quasi selbst festlegen . Mich hat es aber nicht an dreisten Preisvorschlägen gehindert [emoji38].



Manche ebay kleinanzeigen Angebote sind einfach genial!
Da zählen sie dir auf was jede kleine Schraube irgenwann mal gekostet hat, kommen dann mit nem i5-2400 und ner GTX 680 2G auf 1200€, zählen noch 100€ drauf weil das System ja schon zusammen gebaut ist und ziehen dann 300€ ab weil ja gebraucht^^
Drunter steht dann meistens noch: bitte keine dreisten Angebote wie "ich geb dir 500€".

Auch immer eine Freude sind die verkorksten Konfigurationen mit AMD FX-9590 und GTX 960 (am besten noch in SLI^^) 
für 2000€ Plus
Im Titel steht dann immer 8 x 5Ghz


----------



## simons700 (10. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein i5 5820k + ASUS X99-A fuer beides insgesammt 450 neu bekommen



ja ich hab auch ein X79 high end Board für 95€ bekommen aber das sind halt nicht die Preise zu denen die Komponenten momentan verfügbar sind!


----------



## sethdiabolos (10. März 2016)

Mein Board hatte mal 350€ gekostet, ich bekam es als Restposten für 180€ und aktuell gibt es das wohl nur noch über Amazon für 647$.....
Das nenne ich mal eine Wertanlage...


----------



## PiEpS (10. März 2016)

Bin schon seit Tagen am Suchen, aber unter 160 findet man nichts. Also falls wer noch nen brandheißen Tipp hat, her damit.


----------



## Coregamer97 (10. März 2016)

ebay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## RonGames (10. März 2016)

Da der eigentliche Käufer abgesprungen ist kann gerne jemand mein Überbleibsel alias E5-1650 haben (OC Garantiert). ^^

Auch nen Tipp ist auf Defekte Boards setzen, da hat es wie in meinen Fall meines Ehemaligen Rampgae IV Formula, jemand nicht Hingekriegt das BIOS zu aktuallisieren. Allerdings hat sich später gezeigt, das der BIOS Chip Falsch herum drinnen wahr, keine Ahnung was der Verkäufer da gemacht hat. Hab es denn wieder für den gleichen Preis, für das ich es gekauft habe wegbekommen.


----------



## Knogle (10. März 2016)

Jo defekte Boars koennen manchmal echt nice sein
Habe fuer 1366 viele kaputte gekauft, und bestimmt nur 1% war richtig kaputt
Meist waren nur Pins kaputt, Leiterbahnen durchtrennt, IOH kaputt, Kurzschluss, Ueberspannung und sowas, konnte ich reparieren bis auf seltene Ausnahmen


----------



## shootme55 (10. März 2016)

Alter schwede, wenn ein board mit kaputter IOH nicht defekt ist hätt ich ein P6T zu verscheuern, ist auch nicht richtig kaputt, nur 1 Pin abgerissen.


----------



## Captn (10. März 2016)

Defekte Boards sind in der Tat ne Idee.

Hab mir jetzt eines mit fehlendem PCI-Slot geholt. Bei eBay steht ein ähnliches von Gigabyte drin mit einem fehlendem PCI-Slot für 175€ VB + 30€ Versand, da aus Spanien.


----------



## simons700 (10. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja was war da denn in der Post :-*


----------



## tsd560ti (10. März 2016)

Glückwunsch, sieht mächtig aus!
Ab jetzt wirst du von Knogle für TeamViewer gestalkt[emoji317]
Mein 1650 wurde das letzte mal heute früh in Milano gesichtet, zieh Kleiner, zieh!!!!


----------



## simons700 (10. März 2016)

Schon wahnsinn, wie viel potenzielle Rechenleistung das is wenn man ihn von seiner Multi Fessel befreihen könnte


----------



## Coregamer97 (10. März 2016)

wäre dann  ne gute Alternative zum 5960X ^^


----------



## Knogle (10. März 2016)

simons700 schrieb:


> Schon wahnsinn, wie viel potenzielle Rechenleistung das is wenn man ihn von seiner Multi Fessel befreihen könnte



Kann man auch vielleicht


----------



## Coregamer97 (10. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Kann man auch vielleicht



Ich hoffe du bekommst es hin ^^


----------



## simons700 (10. März 2016)

Ganz ehrlich, ich glaub nicht dass wir die ersten sind die versuchen eine Sandy Bridge CPU ohne offenem Multi zu übertakten.
Wenn es da einen Weg gäbe währe der doch mittlerweile bekannt...


----------



## Captn (10. März 2016)

simons700 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich glaub nicht dass wir die ersten sind die versuchen eine Sandy Bridge CPU ohne offenem Multi zu übertakten.
> Wenn es da einen Weg gäbe währe der doch mittlerweile bekannt...


BCLK und LN2 .


----------



## simons700 (10. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> BCLK und LN2 .



Naja da Problem ist ja nicht die Kühlung sondern eher die anderen Komponenten die am BCLK hängen...


----------



## Captn (10. März 2016)

Joa, trotzdem kannst du damit kurzzeitig stabiler übertakten.


----------



## RonGames (10. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> BCLK und LN2 .



Jep, bei 106,5 MHz war bei mir Schluss.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. März 2016)

Da biste in den Registern besser aufgehoben,  da sollte mehr gehen.


----------



## Knogle (11. März 2016)

simons700 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich glaub nicht dass wir die ersten sind die versuchen eine Sandy Bridge CPU ohne offenem Multi zu übertakten.
> Wenn es da einen Weg gäbe währe der doch mittlerweile bekannt...



RW-EVERYTHING war so für 1366 mit Hi-Z vorher auch nicht bekannt


----------



## simons700 (11. März 2016)

schaut euch mal das Corescaling unter DX12 beim fx 8370 an.
Da sollte der E5-2670 mit dem I7 den Boden wischen 

Hitman Benchmarks mit DirectX 12 (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## Knogle (11. März 2016)

Habe mir jetzt nen 10 Kerner mit 2.8Ghz fuet 2011v3 geholt als ES aus Japan fuer 380, kucken wie der geh


----------



## tsd560ti (11. März 2016)

Ich glaube ein neuer Thread namens "1PC, Viele Kerne - Was bringt es im Alltag)" wäre mal ganz nützlich.

Den könnte man dann mit OC-Anleitungen, Durchschnittswerten und Benches füllen.


----------



## Knogle (11. März 2016)

Jo waere ich auch dafuer


----------



## tsd560ti (12. März 2016)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Kühlern insbesonders für den 1650/1660 aus? 

Ich habs mal so durchgerechnet und ein bisschen Angst, dass mein Brocken 2 das nicht schafft. Die ganzen Ami-Beiträge sagen immer Corsair-KoWaKü, zB H80, aber ich weiß nicht wie viel kälter die den Prozessor hält.


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2016)

Eine kleine KoWaKü kann nicht mehr als ein Brocken.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2016)

Olstyle, mit hochdrehenden lüftern in 2x 120mm geht schon mehr.

Aber wenn luft nicht mehr reicht,  macht man mit Wasser weiter  Und zwar Custom-Wakü


----------



## Knogle (12. März 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Olstyle, mit hochdrehenden lüftern in 2x 120mm geht schon mehr.
> 
> Aber wenn luft nicht mehr reicht,  macht man mit Wasser weiter  Und zwar Custom-Wakü



Kann ich bestaetigen mit 2 Lueftern 120mm die mindestens 8000RPM machen


----------



## tsd560ti (12. März 2016)

OK, dann bin ich beruhigt. 

In diesem Video hier ab Minute 16 gingen die Temperaturen schon recht gut hoch, aber wenn der Brocken das quasi genau so gut (und leiser) kann ist das ja top.
How to Overclock an Intel X79 Sandy Bridge-E Motherboard 2/3 - YouTube.  (ab Minute 16 geht der richtig ab: Getestet wurde ein SB-E 6Kerner auf 1,41Volt//4,8Ghz)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2016)

Ne Kompaktwakü kann ggf. ein paar Grad weniger erreichen, aber das dürfte nur in wenigen Fällen entscheidend sein.
Wenn es wirklich massiv weniger sein muss, musst du halt auf was mit mehr Radifläche gehen, also so ab 2x 120mm wirds natürlich stärker. Ab 3x 120mm bist du auch an nem punkt, wo die Wassertemp sehr tief bleibt 

Aber mal ehrlich, es gibt notfalls auch stärkere Luftkühler


----------



## Knogle (12. März 2016)

Also wenn man den Brocken schon bei 1366ern 4 Kernern mit einer CPU auf 5,5GHz laufen kann, dann wird es bei den neueren 6ern wohl auch gehen


----------



## Watertouch (12. März 2016)

Ist dieses Mainboard kompatibel mit dem E5-2670, bzw. zwei davon?  ASUS Z9PA-D8C (90SB02U0-M0UAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Den passenden Chipsatz hat es ja.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. März 2016)

Ja...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. März 2016)

Ich melde mich dann später mal...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. März 2016)

Ok, ich versuche nun auch nen Umstieg auf X79... Jetzt muss ich nur noch mein aktuelles System loswerden.


----------



## Coregamer97 (12. März 2016)

Ist der Skylake i5 zu langsam? ^^


----------



## Knogle (12. März 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ok, ich versuche nun auch nen Umstieg auf X79... Jetzt muss ich nur noch mein aktuelles System loswerden.



 Wie oft hast du schon die Platform gewechselt?


----------



## iGameKudan (12. März 2016)

Coregamer97 schrieb:


> Ist der Skylake i5 zu langsam? ^^


Es gibt Dinge die braucht man und es gibt Dinge, die will man einfach.


Knogle schrieb:


> Wie oft hast du schon die Platform gewechselt?


Öh.... Ab Ende 2014: X79 (Oktober 2014) - Notebook (war ein gigantischer Fehler... bis März 2015) - AMD 970 (bis Ende April) - Z77 (bis Juni) - P45 (nur nen Monat, war für BF4 zu langsam) - Z87 (zwei Wochen, da das Board defekt war...) - Z77 (... das Mainboard aus der RMA kam und mir der lokale Dealer den i3 gegen nen 2600K getauscht hat) - Notebook (Berufsschule... Schul-PCs sind *******) - Z170 (Das Notebook ist wegen des Tablets überflüssig geworden).

Ein geringes Budget ist halt doof, wenn man viel testet und bastelt, kann man sich das nur so leisten (und durch den Kauf von Gebraucht- und B-Ware). Denn für die Plattformwechsel habe ich nie mehr als 100€ hinlegen müssen. Gut, die Notebooks waren so eine Sache, aber da bin ich nun übern Berg mit.


----------



## Captn (12. März 2016)

Ich schmeiß einfach den Megahalems wieder drauf; musste lediglich nen Mounting Kit für den LGA2011 Sockel nachkaufen. Da ich keine Wärmeleitpaste mehr hatte, war das für 2 Dublonen auch nicht die Welt .


----------



## tsd560ti (12. März 2016)

Ich schmeiß auch, und zwar mich gleich weg 

Mein Xeon hat ein kleines Loch (2mm) im IHS drin, wahrscheinlich um mal Dampf abzulassen. Was meint ihr wie dumm man da als Gebrauchtkäufer guckt  
Läuft aber bisher zumindest alles gut, also hab ich da wenig Sorgen... 

Ich halte euch über OC auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Knogle (12. März 2016)

Hat meiner auch ^^ ist normal


----------



## Captn (12. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hat meiner auch ^^ ist normal


Das betrifft jetzt aber nur die 16XXer oder?


----------



## iGameKudan (12. März 2016)

Nein, soweit ich weiß haben alle 2011er-CPUs so ein Loch.


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2016)

Hatten die ersten P4 auch. Sollte wohl verzogenen HS vorbeugen.


----------



## Captn (12. März 2016)

Ja, jetzt seh ich's auch. Muss ich wohl verdrängt haben. Aber bei mir ist wohl noch Wärmeleitpaste drin .


----------



## tsd560ti (12. März 2016)

Bin gerade bei 1.312V und 4,5Ghz, mal sehen was der kann...


Edit: 4,5Ghz bei 1,29-1,3Volt scheinen gut zu funktionieren für 24/7. 

Da ich aber richtig Lust auf 4,6Ghz hätte muss ich da irgendwann noch mal ran, spätestens Montag Nachmittag nach der letzten Klausur


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2016)

Na Rechnen, Kaffeekochen würde mich wundern.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. März 2016)

Puh, mein Sample hat eine richtig krasse Wall bei 4,5Ghz. 
Ich hätte gerne bis 4,6Ghz 2Kern Turbo eingestellt, aber komme mangels Offset nur auf vielleicht 1,35Volt. ->Reicht ihm nicht. 

Jetzt kommt über Nacht mal ein bisschen Prime und dann schau ich mal was der so in meinen alten Schnecken-Titeln wie TDU2 und CS:GO leistet, GTA V und BF4 kamen konstant 60Fps locker aus dem Ärmel...


Ist Core 5 bei euch auch der wärmste?


----------



## Chinaquads (13. März 2016)

Servus, ich lese den Thread schon einige Zeit still mit und bin jetzt irgendwie rollig geworden.

Wenn ich mir jetzt ein gebrauchtes X79 Board ( ca. 150 € ) und einen E5-2670 für ca 90 € kaufen, wäre ich damit Leistungstechnisch schneller als mit meinem Setup ( 3570k @ 4,4 Ghz + Z77 Mobo ) ?

Wenn ich mir so die letzten Benchmarks von Spielen anschaue, bringen 6 echte Kerne mittlerweile mehr als hoher Prozessortakt bei nem 4 Kerner.

Und der E5-2670 hat sogar 8 echte Kerne für ca 90 €...

Würde es was bringen, das Setup dann zu tauschen ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2016)

derzeit nicht, da immer noch genug spiele abseits der aaa Riege eben immer noch über takt skalieren. 

dann eher n 1650er,  damit du takt und Kerne hast.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. März 2016)

Dein i5 könnte sicherlich noch Takt drauflegen, du bist ja erst bei 1,0X Volt. 

Die offenen SB-E's gehen mit normaler Kühlung (bisher) alle so bis zwischen 4,3 und 4,5 mit offenem Multi.  
Ein E5-1650/1660 wäre also nie merklich langsamer und manchmal deutlich schneller als dein 3570k.
Der 2670 hat das Problem, dass er bei Last auf allen Kernen auf 3,3 (mit BCLK OC 3,5) Ghz kommt und ab dann auch nichts mehr geht. Vielleicht bekommt Knogle das sogar hin, aber garantiert ist bisher nichts.

Eigentlich 3 Optionen:

1) Aktuellen i5 weiter übertakten

2) Aufpreis zum E5-1650/1660 (z.B. 150€ von pc-sistem, Saint-Truiden)

3) Warten bis wir mehr über das Freischalten des Turbos/Multis wissen, oder auf "Risiko" kaufen, testen und warten.



@All   Kann man den QPI-Link noch irgendwo erhöhen? Ich finde in dem MSI-Bios irgendwie nichts, alles so klein und durcheinander.


----------



## Knogle (13. März 2016)

Jo muessen wir schauen, also mit RW-Everything kann man zumindest schonmal den maximalen Multi auf allen Kernen nehmen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2016)

wobei ich nicht glaube, dass der qpi begrenzt.


----------



## Knogle (13. März 2016)

Man kann auch den Uncore hochziehen und eigentlic alles andere  auch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2016)

wie bei 1366? nice.
Uncore bringt aber mhr als qpi


----------



## Watertouch (13. März 2016)

Habt ihr ne Kühlerempfehlung für mich? 2x E5 2670 und dieses Board: Asus Z9PA-D8 Intel C602 So.2011 Quad Channel DDR3 ATX


----------



## Captn (13. März 2016)

Was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse?

Eventuell setzt du zwei schmale Radiatoren drauf  und setzt vorne und hinten einen Lüfter drauf.


----------



## Watertouch (13. März 2016)

Gehäuse wird das Fractal R5.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. März 2016)

Das wird warm 

Soll es lieber leise oder leistungsstark sein? -Zwecks OC, falls es klappt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2016)

Wie wäre es mit passenden Radiatoren, nem AGB und 2x Alphacool xp3 light?

PS: Achja, ne Pumpe brauchst natürlich auch


----------



## Watertouch (13. März 2016)

Oc geht doch nicht oder? :/
Leise sollte es sein, der PC soll dauerhaft laufen. Wasserkühlung ist nicht mein Ding, davon halt ich nix. Zwei kleine Aios sind mir zu teuer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2016)

oc geht nur bedingt, mal sehen was Knogle mit den msr Registern schafft.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. März 2016)

Also leise auf 3,5Ghz müsste der Brocken 2 schon schaffen. 

Wenn du mehr möchtest würde ich aber gleich in einen DualTower investieren oder zumindest eine. Scythe Ashura nehmen, hätte ich auch liebend gerne gemacht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2016)

bei dual cpu? da wird oc eh deutlich schwerer, da dürfte also n single tower ausreichend sein.

ich find nur, daß Wasser immer gut passt, wenn man mehr als eine cpu oder gpu hat.


----------



## Saschi1992 (13. März 2016)

Hey mich juckt es auch langsam in den fingern .  ich kriege ja meine teile inkl zweiten z77 board bestimmt eh für nen guten preis weg^^ Aber wenn mal sich was in richtung x79 und xenon mit oc bei 4 ghz + und 6/8 kernen dann könnte sich ja vll auch ein umstieg lohnen . 

Aber schauen was die Zukunft so bringt vll wird ja der sockel 2011 x79 wieder so ein geheimtipp wie sockel 1366.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2016)

glaub ich nicht, da die Unterschiede immer kleiner werden.


----------



## Knogle (13. März 2016)

Mit den Registern wird jedoch noch 2 Monate dauern, leider habe ich CPU von Privat gekauft, und/oder Mainboard oder CPU sind kaputt, und das wird teuer  je nachdem 300 Euro weg, da muss ich nen bisschen sparen bis das System laeuft
Muesst also ausharren


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2016)

Bord kannst du doch bei Alternate günstig kaufen und testen,  oder?


----------



## Knogle (13. März 2016)

Guenstig sind +150 Euro nicht  da kommt mein Schuelerbudget schon sehr stark an die Grenzen
Mein Board habe ich aus dem ALTERNATE Outlet, CPU habe ich von jemanden gekauft der schon 10-20 Stueck davon verkauft hat im HWLux, hat 100% Bewertungen deshalb bin ich beim beiden grade am schwanken was kaputt ist


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2016)

Eher das bord, das ging bestimmt zurück ohne dass es als defekt betitelt war.
Würde Alternate da entsprechend das bord zusenden um zu testen,  die müssen dir in den ersten 6 Monaten nachweisen,  dass deine Aussage "Bord ist defekt" falsch ist.

Daher zurück und erst mal davon ausgehen dass es das Bord ist.
Das dürfte auch eher so sein als ne defekte cpu.


----------



## Knogle (13. März 2016)

Werden die Boards etwa nicht geprueft bevor die verkauft werden?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2016)

Wenn die als ok zurück kommen,  macht sich sicher keiner die Mühe,  dass zu prüfen. Defekt dieser Art wird ja normal erkannt vom User.


----------



## Captn (13. März 2016)

Außerdem wäre das erstmal die günstigste Lösung. 
Oder ist vielleicht die BIOS Version das Problem?


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

uh der thread klingt unteresant, hab auch vor mir einen der gennanten prozessoren zu holen, eventuel, nun ist die frage lohnt über usa kaugen und importieren oder gibts hier ab und zu auch gute schnäpchen in de?

@captain sagma bist du der wahre durch fall mann!? xD  die wvideos sind so lustig


----------



## tsd560ti (13. März 2016)

Die 1650/1660 bekommt man hier auch zu fairen Kursen, den 2670er würde ich mir schön als C2er importieren, aber die werden langsam knapper, oder hab hab nur ich so das Gefühl?


Erste Benches mit altem RAM: 

CB R15:  1106Punkte. MT
                 151Punkte.  ST


CPU-Z:   1700Punkte ST
              10941Punkte MT


Mal sehen was die 120% mehr RAM-Bandbreite bringen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2016)

Das war n 1650?@?


----------



## tsd560ti (13. März 2016)

1650@4,5Ghz@1.312Volt

DualChannel DDR3-1600-CL11


----------



## Rabauke (13. März 2016)

Kleine Frage,  da mich das ganze grade sehr interessiert,  aber ich bei den ganzen xeon den überblick verloren hab: hab momentan einen 3820 auf einen Rampage formula.  Welcher der xeon würde bei 6 Kernen vom Takt ähnlich liegen und wäre am besten noch zu übertakten?


----------



## tsd560ti (13. März 2016)

Der 1650 oder 1660 bietet sich da an.


----------



## Rabauke (13. März 2016)

Danke. Sind ja grade zwei bei ebay drin,  da werd ich mal mein Glück probieren


----------



## tsd560ti (13. März 2016)

Ganz wenig Glück und 160 locker sitzende Euro sind schon eine Erfolgsgarantie


----------



## Watertouch (13. März 2016)

Ich hab gerade auf Ebay 2 E5 2670er C2 für 110€ geschossen - sorry aber das musste ich teilen 😊


----------



## Knogle (14. März 2016)

Ich einen 2011v3 15 Kerner fur 250  2.8GHz


----------



## Rolk (14. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ich einen 2011v3 15 Kerner fur 250  2.8GHz



Das hättest du nicht schreiben dürfen. Ich bin eh schon am überlegen mir ein 2011v3 Board auf Halde zu legen, falls in Zukunft ebay mal mit solchen CPUs geflutet wird.


----------



## Knogle (14. März 2016)

Behalte es doch^^ 10 Kerner kriegste schon um die 200


----------



## Rolk (14. März 2016)

Ich habe ja noch keines. Viel mehr ginge es darum eins zu kaufen, bevor selbst bei alten gebrauchten die Preise explodieren.


----------



## Knogle (14. März 2016)

Ja noch sind die im Outlet ziemlich guenstig zu haben, richtig gute fuer 140-150, dann nen 15 Kerner fuer 250 und schon ist man mit 400 schon wieder schneller als 2x X5650


----------



## iGameKudan (14. März 2016)

Na, würde ich mal halbwegs preisgünstige X79-Boards finden, würde ich tatsächlich dahin umsteigen. Zum Anfang würde mir ja auch ein i7 3820/E5 1620 reichen... 
Nur sind X79-Boards sogar gebraucht echte Mangelware, dann noch preisgünstig und in ATX ist eine noch größere Herausforderung (die damals richtig teuren X79-Boards sind da vergleichsweise günstig, nur halt leider E-ATX oder XL-ATX...).

Ich beiße mir noch heute so dermaßen dafür in den Arsch, dass ich mein schönes i7 3820-16GB-RAM-GTX970-*MSI X79A-GD65 8D (Ich habe sogar noch den Karton aufm Schrank stehen)*-System gegen nen Laptop getauscht habe. War der größte Fehler meines Lebens, ist mir bewusst. Wenn Dummheit weh tun würde, würde ich mich seitdem vermutlich die ganze Zeit am Boden krümmen und schreien...


----------



## Captn (14. März 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Na, würde ich mal halbwegs preisgünstige X79-Boards finden, würde ich tatsächlich dahin umsteigen. Zum Anfang würde mir ja auch ein i7 3820/E5 1620 reichen...
> Nur sind X79-Boards sogar gebraucht echte Mangelware, dann noch preisgünstig und in ATX ist eine noch größere Herausforderung (die damals richtig teuren X79-Boards sind da vergleichsweise günstig, nur halt leider E-ATX oder XL-ATX...).
> 
> Ich beiße mir noch heute so dermaßen dafür in den Arsch, dass ich mein schönes i7 3820-16GB-RAM-GTX970-*MSI X79A-GD65 8D (Ich habe sogar noch den Karton aufm Schrank stehen)*-System gegen nen Laptop getauscht habe. War der größte Fehler meines Lebens, ist mir bewusst. Wenn Dummheit weh tun würde, würde ich mich seitdem vermutlich die ganze Zeit am Boden krümmen und schreien...


Ja gut, bei E-ATX müsstest du gegebenenfalls auf das Kabelmanagement verzichten. XL-ATX war für mich leider auch ein Problem.
Was aber noch ginge, wäre SSI CEB. Die Workstationboards haben im Normalfall die Bohrungen an den selben Stellen wie ATX.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. März 2016)

Na, der Kram muss in ein Bitfenix Shinobi passen. Ein neues Gehäuse kann ich mir jetzt nicht auch noch leisten... 

Mit E-ATX in ATX müsste ich mal gucken.


----------



## Captn (14. März 2016)

Die WS-Boards sind normalerweise höchstens so breit wie, die E-ATX Boards. Müsstest du gegebenenfalls mal ausmessen. 
XL-ATX passt bei mir ja auch net rein, weil es einfach zu lang ist .


----------



## iGameKudan (14. März 2016)

Na, die Bohrungen müssen schon passen... Auf das Kabelmanagement kann ich verzichten - da der Mainboard-Tray ja nicht bis an die Gehäusefront geht, kann ich die Kabel auch hinter dessem Ende und unter dem Mainboard herausführen. 

Nur will ich im Zweifel schon ein Board haben, was OC frisst.  Weil sonst kann ich mir auch gleich ein DualSocket-Board kaufen...  

Wenn wer "Tipps" hat -> PNs sind gerne gesehen.


----------



## Captn (14. März 2016)

Wie gesagt, ich habe vorher auch ewig gegoogelt, weil ich auf einmal SSI CEB statt ATX gelesen habe. Die Suche ergab, dass die Bohrungen die selben sind (hatte wohl jemand das selbe Problem, wie ich  ).
Im Endeffekt habe ich dann aber doch ein ATX Board genommen, weil es so günstig war .

Bei Dual-Socket Boards und einigen Supermicros sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus . Da sind dann aber auch die Platinenlayouts teilweise völlig anders.


----------



## simons700 (14. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ja noch sind die im Outlet ziemlich guenstig zu haben, richtig gute fuer 140-150, dann nen 15 Kerner fuer 250 und schon ist man mit 400 schon wieder schneller als 2x X5650



Mit offenem Multi gibts bei den V3 aber keine oder?


----------



## Knogle (14. März 2016)

Also neu kosten diese Intel Xeon E7-8870 ueber 4000 Euro  ich frag mich ob das fette 250 Euro Ding auf normalen Boards laeuft, weil die Xeon E7 Serie hat 3 QPI Links

Dafuer ist die Speicherbandbreite fett mit 106GB/s, TSX und AVX 2.0, ist eigentlich trotz niedrigem Takt ein Monster


----------



## Watertouch (14. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ich einen 2011v3 15 Kerner fur 250  2.8GHz


Waaaaaaas?! Glückspilz! Och mensch. Jetzt kann ich mich über die beiden Xeons nimmer freuen D:
edit: Für 2011-3 gibts gar keine 15 Kerner O.o


----------



## Knogle (14. März 2016)

Gibt den 15 Kerner noch fuer 320 bei nem Haendler, ist eigentlich guet Deal, Board fuer 150 neu + 15 Kerner fuer 320


----------



## Watertouch (14. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Gibt den 15 Kerner noch fuer 320 bei nem Haendler, ist eigentlich guet Deal, Board fuer 150 neu + 15 Kerner fuer 320


Kannst du mal ne genaue Bezeichnung für den Chip posten? Mit 15 Kernen find ich nur E7 Prozessoren für den 2011-1er Sockel.


----------



## Knogle (14. März 2016)

Jo werde ich schauen, sind natuehrlich alles Enginerring Samples


----------



## Knogle (14. März 2016)

Hat der E5-2670 freien Multi?


----------



## Watertouch (14. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hat der E5-2670 freien Multi?


Nope leider nicht.


----------



## Coregamer97 (14. März 2016)

sonst wäre der 2670 die deutlich bessere 5960X alternative ^^


----------



## Knogle (14. März 2016)

Wuerde jemand sein System fuer Benchmarks via Teamviewer zur Verfuegung stellen?^^ Wuerde gerne nen Artikel ueber 2011 machen der hoffentlich mindestens so erfolgreich wie der fuer 1366 wird


----------



## emperator (15. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also neu kosten diese Intel Xeon E7-8870 ueber 4000 Euro  ich frag mich ob das fette 250 Euro Ding auf normalen Boards laeuft, weil die Xeon E7 Serie hat 3 QPI Links



Nein, die E7 Modelle laufen nur auf der R1 Variante des Sockel 2011, welche nicht Kompatibel ist zu der R3 Variante die auf X99 oder Dual-CPU Boards verbaut wird. 
Und die Quad CPU Boards mit Sockel R1 sind nicht gerade billig, selbst gebraucht ist man da noch einen vierstelligen Betrag los. Daher werden die CPUs dazu auch fast verschenkt.


----------



## Knogle (15. März 2016)

Ohje waere wohl zu einfach gewesen


----------



## iGameKudan (15. März 2016)

Es ist zum Heulen, es gibt nicht mal international noch bezahlbare X79-Bretter - und die einzige bezahlbare Konfig har wieder ein XL-ATX-Board, was nicht ins Gehäuse passt. 

Ich glaube, X79 kann ich mir erstmal knicken. Glaube wohl kaum, dass die Boards besser verfügbar werden, schließlich sind die CPUs kaum langsamer als HW-E...


----------



## tsd560ti (15. März 2016)

Das kann ich bestätigen, in der Schule gucken mich auch alle komisch an, mit ihren 47XXk 

Der neue Quadchannel-RAM macht sich gut, sieht aus als bekäme ich 2400-11-11-11-30 ans laufen.


----------



## Knogle (15. März 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Es ist zum Heulen, es gibt nicht mal international noch bezahlbare X79-Bretter - und die einzige bezahlbare Konfig har wieder ein XL-ATX-Board, was nicht ins Gehäuse passt.
> 
> Ich glaube, X79 kann ich mir erstmal knicken. Glaube wohl kaum, dass die Boards besser verfügbar werden, schließlich sind die CPUs kaum langsamer als HW-E...



Dafuer ist HW-e nun guenstig


----------



## iGameKudan (15. März 2016)

Na, ich hatte ja die Hoffnungen, für etwa 350-370€ an ein X79-System zu kommen (das ist in etwa der Erlös, den ich von meinem Zeug erwarte). Im Grunde würde ich ja beim XPower II sofort zuschlagen, nur passt das dummerweise nicht ins Gehäuse. 

Und da mich die CCNA-Prüfung leider einiges kosten wird, sind die nächsten zwei Monate keine wesentlichen Ausgaben für den PC drinne... Und ich werde den Kram nicht drei Monate offen betreiben.


----------



## Captn (15. März 2016)

Schau mal bei Kleinanzeigen. Da wurde die Tage noch ein Sabertooth für 150 angeboten.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. März 2016)

Habe ich schon, der Typ hat leider nur noch auf die Bezahlung gewartet. Und der Typ vom X79 Extreme 4 antwortet nicht.


----------



## Captn (15. März 2016)

Hmm, das ist natürlich doof...


----------



## tsd560ti (15. März 2016)

Das X-Power ist vom BIOS her irgendwie nicht so geil. 

Ich finde die ganzen Sachen wie Uncore-Takt, QPI und so was gar nicht, wie ich sie bei meinem AMD-Sabertooth hatte. 
Einstellungen für die CPU-Phasen gibt es auch nichts außer LLC und einer dreistufigen Frequenzeinstellung.

Ich würde mal nach Asus oder einem AsRock Extreme schauen, die sind glaube ich beide ganz nett.


----------



## Klausn (17. März 2016)

Verdammt!
Jetzt sind meine Kühler zu groß, passen nicht nebeneinander wie ich wollte. (Mit luftstrom nach oben)
Könnte sie nur so platzieren. Hat das schon mal jemand probiert? 
(also direkt in Kontakt, 4Lüfter + Gehäuseläufter in eine Richtung)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(die Zacken würden direkt ineinander passen)


----------



## shadie (17. März 2016)

Klausn schrieb:


> Verdammt!
> Jetzt sind meine Kühler zu groß, passen nicht nebeneinander wie ich wollte. (Mit luftstrom nach oben)
> Könnte sie nur so platzieren. Hat das schon mal jemand probiert?
> (also direkt in Kontakt, 4Lüfter + Gehäuseläufter in eine Richtung)
> ...



Du hast da aber "ganz schön viel Kühler in deinem Gehäuse" 

Sieht interessant aus, es gibt von Noctua kleinere Kühler welche für den Dual CPU Betrieb besser geeignet sind.

Ob das hier gut ausgeht mit den Temps würde ich an deiner Stelle einfach mal testen.
Schiefgehen kann da ja heutzutage nix mehr, ich denke aber mal, dass die Kühler sich gegenseitig aufheizen werden....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. März 2016)

Be passender Luftmenge kein Thema,  aber, leise wird anders sein.


----------



## Knogle (17. März 2016)

Mein 1366er laeuft, kann sogar Windows auf die M2 SSD hauen, da kommt dann Win 7 rauf


----------



## Rolk (17. März 2016)

Ich denke mit 2 AiO Wasserkühlungen hättest du bessere Ergebnisse erzielt als diese Materiallschlacht mit 2 Doppelturmkühlern.


----------



## Knogle (17. März 2016)

Mein Fehler, meinte nicht 1366er, sondern 2011er  Das Board war kaputt, CPU war i.O. aber auch auf meinem 1366er kann ich witzigerweise Windows 7 auf die M2 SSD installieren und booten lol


----------



## Captn (17. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Mein Fehler, meinte nicht 1366er, sondern 2011er  Das Board war kaputt, CPU war i.O. aber auch auf meinem 1366er kann ich witzigerweise Windows 7 auf die M2 SSD installieren und booten lol


Wie schaut's mit USB 3.0 aus?


----------



## Knogle (17. März 2016)

Beim 2011er oder 1366er?


----------



## Captn (17. März 2016)

Beim 2011er, wobei das ja CPU abhängig sein soll.

Ich warte noch auf mein Board, sonst wüsste ich selbst schon mehr.


----------



## Knogle (17. März 2016)

Also ich weiss nicht was da mit dem USB 3.0 sein soll^^ habe 4 USB 3.0 Ports am I/O Panel


----------



## Captn (17. März 2016)

Ich hatte gelesen, dass es bei den 2670ern mit C1 Stepping Probleme geben könnte.


----------



## Knogle (17. März 2016)

Habe ja keinen 2670er, habe so ein E7-xxxx Engineering Sample^^


----------



## Captn (17. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Habe ja keinen 2670er, habe so ein E7-xxxx Engineering Sample^^


Da wird man ja direkt neidisch .


----------



## Knogle (17. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Da wird man ja direkt neidisch .


Koennen via PN oder TS uns bisschen austauschen wenn du magst


----------



## Watertouch (17. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Wuerde jemand sein System fuer Benchmarks via Teamviewer zur Verfuegung stellen?^^ Wuerde gerne nen Artikel ueber 2011 machen der hoffentlich mindestens so erfolgreich wie der fuer 1366 wird


Würde ich gern machen, bis alle Komponenten da sind dauerts aber noch ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Coregamer97 (17. März 2016)

So, mein E5-1660 läuft auf dem ASUS P9X79 WS. 
OC Ergebnisse folgen demnächst


----------



## Stahlinick (17. März 2016)

Lohnt ein Wechsel von 4.2Ghz 3770K auf den 1660? Ich Zocke zwar meistens aber codiere fuer meinen Vater oft GB-weise Filme ...


----------



## tsd560ti (17. März 2016)

Geht der nicht höher? 

Der 1660@4,4Ghz dürfte so grob 40-45% schneller (=30% Zeit gespart) sein.
Zudem könntest du auch locker Auf 6Threads die Videos bearbeiten und zeitgleich auf dem Rest spielen, hab ich auch schon gemacht (8Threads Blender und der verbleibende "i3" für CS.

Ist dir die Zeitersparung oder parallele Ausführung wichtig? -Dann schau dich mal nach einem billigen X79 Board um.


----------



## Stahlinick (17. März 2016)

Leider nicht so mega viel. 4.5 hatte ich ihn ne Zeit laufen aber da war mir die Spannung auf dauer zu hoch. Danke fuer die Antwort auf jedenfall Wie ist der 2670 dazu im Vergleich?


----------



## Captn (17. März 2016)

Der 2670 kann im Vergleich zu den 16XXern nicht übertaktet werden (zumindest nicht offiziell; ob es doch geht, wollen wir ja herauszufinden , hat aber auch 8 Kerne.


----------



## Stahlinick (17. März 2016)

Ja das hab ich schon gelesen hier im Thread. Also ist der 1660 die bessere Wahl ?


----------



## tsd560ti (17. März 2016)

Kommt drauf an, ob Knogle den Multi offen bekommt. 

Entweder bleibt es bei 3,2-3,5Ghz TurboBoost (max.) oder er geht dann vielleicht später auch hoch bis 4,2-4,4Ghz. 

Bei ersterem ist er beim Video codieren auch noch sehr schnell, ein bisschen unter nem 16X0er, aber beim Spielen hättest du Einbußen. 
Klappt das freischalten  wirklich ist das Teil eine Macht, quasi dein Prozessor verdoppelt.


Aktuell, da nicht mehr rauszuholen ist, macht der 1650/1660 überall eine gute Figur, und nicht nur im Cinebench. Der Aufpreis i.H.v. 70€ wird man bei einem kompletten System dann auch nicht mehr wirklich merken.


----------



## Captn (17. März 2016)

Das ist korrekt .


----------



## Stahlinick (17. März 2016)

Hoert sich ja geilo an  ich verfolg mal weiter die Entwicklung hier.


----------



## Knogle (17. März 2016)

Also ich kriege zumindest schonmal den Multi auf allen Kernen festgesetzt  ist besonders bei 15 Kernen toll 

Aber mit meinem i7 5820k bin ich nun auch sehr zufrieden, das Ding zieht bei LinX aber 171W nach meinem Amperemeter


----------



## tsd560ti (17. März 2016)

Wie hoch kommst du mit dem Schlachtschiff jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## Knogle (17. März 2016)

Mit welchem?


----------



## tsd560ti (17. März 2016)

Dem Quinze-Core E7 (15 Kerne).


----------



## Knogle (18. März 2016)

Den konnte ich nur via Teamviewer testen, aber das Ding hat Dampf, alter Verwalter  richtig overpowered allein schon von der RAM Bandbreite von 106GB/s


----------



## iGameKudan (18. März 2016)

Gibts nen Tipp für günstige 2011-3er-CPUs? Die Boards sind da ja z.T. günstiger als die des Sockel 2011...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. März 2016)

Knogle ist gerade dran 

Aber warum ist auch klar, da gibts deutlich mehr Bugs und Probleme.


----------



## Knogle (18. März 2016)

Also ich konnte noch keinen Bug finden


----------



## Stahlinick (18. März 2016)

vllt lohnt sich ein teurerer 2011-3 Cpu mit billigem Board mehr als 2011 mit billiger Cpu und teurem Board?


----------



## Captn (18. März 2016)

Naja, da wirst du halt unwahrscheinlich eine günstige CPU schießen.


----------



## Knogle (18. März 2016)

Die Engineering samples sind billig, ich kaufe seit Jahren eigentlich nurnoch die Modelle


----------



## iGameKudan (18. März 2016)

Das ist nämlich die Sache - die 2011-3er-Boards sind unter Beachtung der Ausstattung wesentlich günstiger zu bekommen. Nur müsste man günstig an eine CPU kommen...

ES-CPUs sind so eine Sache, genaugenommen macht man sich mit dem Kauf ja strafbar...


----------



## Knogle (18. März 2016)

Wobei ich das eher als Grauzone betrachten wuerde, also als ich einen Gutachter fuer PC Kram gefragt habe meinte er dass man es im Unwissen ueber die Herkunft kauft, deshalb durfte ich auch hier damals meine ES verkaufen wurde sogar extra mit der Administration abgeklaert


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Wobei ich das eher als Grauzone betrachten wuerde, also als ich einen Gutachter fuer PC Kram gefragt habe meinte er dass man es im Unwissen ueber die Herkunft kauft, deshalb durfte ich auch hier damals meine ES verkaufen wurde sogar extra mit der Administration abgeklaert


Auch wenn da "Intel Confidential" drauf steht? AFAIK ist das eher für den Verkäufer problematisch, da dieser mit Intel ein NDA eingegangen ist, um die CPU zu bekommen.


----------



## Captn (18. März 2016)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Auch wenn da "Intel Confidential" drauf steht? AFAIK ist das eher für den Verkäufer problematisch, da dieser mit Intel ein NDA eingegangen ist, um die CPU zu bekommen.


Das ist ja gerade der Knackpunkt. Für Käufer ist das nicht eindeutig geregelt.


----------



## Knogle (18. März 2016)

Ich gehe jetzt nicht von dem Verkaeufer aus der das Ding von Intel hat sondern die Verkaeufer die das Ding von irgendjemand anders bekommen haben und verkaufen 
Habe so ein Engineering Sample schonmal aufn Flohmarkt gefunden


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2016)

Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter, oder wie war das? Persönlich würde ich aber keine ES kaufen, ich bleibe lieber bei den "offiziellen" Produkten. Aber du machst ja eh viel Unkonventionelles und lässt uns dann dran teilhaben


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. März 2016)

hab mir jetzt auch mal nen E5 2670 gegönnt. wenn er mir gefällt, werd ich mir wohl noch so 2-3 bestellen.  der preis ist aufjedenfall gigantisch (wenn man genug x79 Bretter parat hat xD )


----------



## Stahlinick (18. März 2016)

Haette auch gern ein geiles X79


----------



## Olstyle (18. März 2016)

Keine Ideen wie ich mein EFI effektiv gekillt bekomme?


Olstyle schrieb:


> Zufällig jemand ne Ahnung wie man iFlash2 davon überzeugt auch bei nicht passender Board-ID zu flashen? Ich würde gerne auf dem Quantumian mal das Intel eigene X79-EFI testen (zur Not hat es ja Dualbios). Wenn das mit drei Boards ab Werk geht, warum dann nicht auch bei einem vierten vom mutmaßlich gleichen Fertiger ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. März 2016)

hast du es schonmal versucht direkt im DOS zu flashen? und mit dementsprechenden commands zu forcieren?

wie früher z.B. P5E zu Rampage Formula Bios Mod

da gab es auch commandos die hinter dem eigentlich flashbefehl z.b. das ignorieren der falschen Board id ermöglicht haben.

Hier wird das ganz gut erklärt Art of BIOS flashing | ROM.by


----------



## Knogle (18. März 2016)

Also mein ASUS X99-A finde ich ganz toll^^ jedoch ist das BIOS echt Bullschit, Design ist Bullschit, und der Rest auch 
Wuerde ehrlich gesagt ein anderes Board nemen wenn ich achmal die Wahl haette


----------



## tsd560ti (18. März 2016)

Ich fand die UEFIs von Asus bisher immer gut, kenne mich aber auch nur in dem 2012er-Zeitraum aus. 

In meinem MSI-UEFI hab ich immer noch nichts zu QPI, Uncore und Co gefunden, gibt es so was überhaupt oder ist das unüblich?


----------



## Knogle (18. März 2016)

Ich fande die 2012er auch noch gut^^ aber das neue kannste knicken, ist auch etwas buggy


Es gibt keinen QPI Link mehr bei den 2011ern


----------



## tsd560ti (18. März 2016)

Echt? CPU-Z zeigt mir einen QPI-Link von 3,2Ghz (Werkstakt CPU-Kerne) an, den ich jetzt als CPU-Northbridge(AMD)/Ring(Haswell) gedeutet habe.

Was ist das denn dann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2016)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> hast du es schonmal versucht direkt im DOS zu flashen? und mit dementsprechenden commands zu forcieren?
> 
> wie früher z.B. P5E zu Rampage Formula Bios Mod
> 
> ...



Ich hatte es versucht, aber eben mit iFlash. Der Link hat mich jetzt wieder darauf gebracht dass es ja noch den Flasher von AMI gibt. Also werde ich mal damit testen
[Guide] Flashing modified AMI Aptio UEFI using AFU


----------



## sethdiabolos (19. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Das ist ja gerade der Knackpunkt. Für Käufer ist das nicht eindeutig geregelt.



Was halt geregelt ist, dass der Prozessor zwar den Besitzer, aber nicht den Eigentümer wechselt. Eigentümer ist nach wie vor Intel und diese könnten den Prozessor auch einfordern ohne dir einen Ausgleich in irgendeiner Form zugestehen zu müssen. Der Prozessor gehörte Dir ja nie.


----------



## Stahlinick (19. März 2016)

Kann ein Ebaykaeufer den Prozzi gutglaeubig erwerben ist die Frage. Dann wuerde das Eigentum wirklich auf diesen uebergehen. Aber das muesste dann wohl wieder gerichtlich geklaert werden.


----------



## tsd560ti (19. März 2016)

Was wäre, wenn man den IHS abschleift, sodass das ES auf dem Deckel nicht mehr erkenntlich ist?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. März 2016)

im cpu microcode steht es noch.

aber ehrlich,  wozu soll intel altsilizium zurückfordern?  Das zeug ist doch für intel uninteressant.


----------



## Captn (19. März 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> im cpu microcode steht es noch.
> 
> aber ehrlich,  wozu soll intel altsilizium zurückfordern?  Das zeug ist doch für intel uninteressant.


Eben, das denke ich mir halt auch. Problematisch dürfte es wohl lediglich mit aktuellen Samples werden.


----------



## Knogle (19. März 2016)

Ja gab vor paar Wochen mal Bratwell-E samples in der Bucht, die sind ruckzuck mitsamt Verkaeufer verschwunden  Angebot wurde durch eBay entfernt und der Verkaefer war dannach "nicht mehr bei eBay angemeldet"


----------



## Stahlinick (19. März 2016)

Wer verkauft denn auch solche Schmuckstuecke? [emoji12]


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. März 2016)

Na für Bratwell-E bekommst sicher Geld von Unwissenden, klingt ja auch ganz interessant.

Dass da ggf. nicht alles Funktioniert weiß ja auch nicht jeder.


----------



## PiEpS (19. März 2016)

Meine 2670er sind angekommen,nur leider finde ich ums Verrecken kein Board bis 120 Euro., mehr will und kann ich gerade nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Knogle (19. März 2016)

Naja dafuer kriegste schon ein neues X99 im Outlet


----------



## PiEpS (19. März 2016)

Jo, eventuell verkaufe ich einfach alle 3 2670er, mit bisschen Glück in der Bucht, bekomm ich so 500 Flocken raus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. März 2016)

Dann kannst ja Broadwell-e testen


----------



## Knogle (19. März 2016)

PiEpS schrieb:


> Jo, eventuell verkaufe ich einfach alle 3 2670er, mit bisschen Glück in der Bucht, bekomm ich so 500 Flocken raus.



Dafuer kriegst du X99 Board + i7 5820k + RAM


----------



## Watertouch (19. März 2016)

Dieses Dual Xeon Projekt wird kostspieliger als mir lieb ist  Vor allem das anvisierte Z9PE-D8 WS ist verdammt teuer :/ Ich bin doch verrückt D:[FONT=Helvetica neue, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Knogle (20. März 2016)

Sid denn paar Benchmarks gewuenscht vom 2011er?


----------



## Coregamer97 (20. März 2016)

unbedingt


----------



## Knogle (20. März 2016)

Also System laeuft gerade auf 3,6GHz max. mit 0,99V, werde damit Passmark, Cinebench, MaxMemm AIDA64, YCruncher und LinX laufen lassen


----------



## Watertouch (20. März 2016)

@Knogle bitte auch Geekbench 3 

Ich denk gerade ernsthaft darüber nach die beiden Xeons wieder zu verkaufen und mir dann eine dicke Grafikkarte zu kaufen :/
2 Xeon E5 2670 ~ 110€
Asus Z9PE-D8 WS ~450€
64GB RAM ~120€
2 be quiet! Dark Rock 3 ~120€
Corsair 600C~ 140€

Gesamt: ~940€.

Das bring enorm viel Leistung aber ich glaub von einer Grafikkarte profitiere ich trotz viel Rendering eher als davon


----------



## Knogle (20. März 2016)

Warum holst du dir nicht ein i7 5820k oder einfach ein ES?
Neues Board im outlet etwa 120 Euro, CPU etwa 300


----------



## Watertouch (20. März 2016)

Die beiden Xeons hab ich ja schon :/


----------



## tsd560ti (20. März 2016)

Bekommt man ja hier noch gut verkauft.

Gibt es bei X79 jetzt also keinen Takt, außer CPU und RAM, den man noch Hochziehen kann?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. März 2016)

AFAIK Nein,  da intel das schon bei den sandy e so gemacht hat, dass eh nur ram oder cpu limitieren.

krass wird das bei 2011-3,  wo eigentlich nur noch der cpu takt limitieren dürfte.


----------



## Knogle (20. März 2016)

Via RW Everything kann man noch mehr einstellen wie Cache Ratio, Uncore Takt und wat weiss ich alles, aber es bringt alles einfach keine Mehrleistung mehr weil es nicht limitiert, nur der CPU Takt bringt noch was


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. März 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> @Knogle bitte auch Geekbench 3
> 
> Ich denk gerade ernsthaft darüber nach die beiden Xeons wieder zu verkaufen und mir dann eine dicke Grafikkarte zu kaufen :/
> 2 Xeon E5 2670 ~ 110€
> ...


----------



## Watertouch (21. März 2016)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Watertouch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Knogle bitte auch Geekbench 3
> ...


----------



## Knogle (22. März 2016)

Habe mir mal einen Xeon Phi gekauft fuer etwas ueber 100 Euro aus den USA
Was genau kann ich damit anfangen?


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2016)

Bist du Programmierer und hast extrem parallelisierbare Rechenaufgaben zu lösen? Wenn ja kannst du was damit anfangen, wenn nicht dann nicht.


----------



## Knogle (22. März 2016)

dachte das kann man fuer Benchmarks nutzen


----------



## Captn (22. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> dachte das kann man fuer Benchmarks nutzen


Kannst ja trotzdem ein wenig testen und berichten, was dabei rumkommt .

Mein Board wird morgen wohl verschickt (endlich ). Der Verkäufer hat mir sogar nach dem Ausbau nochmal ein genaueres Bild von dem beschädigten PCIe-Slot geschickt. So wie es ausschaut, ist nur die Slotblende nicht mehr dran. Sämtliche Pins sind noch vorhanden und stehen kerzengerade . Wenn ich also nix zu tun habe, klebe ich da wieder eine entsprechende Blende drauf  .


----------



## iGameKudan (22. März 2016)

Ich könnte immernoch heulen, hätte ich ein XL-ATX-Case, hätte ich mir ja wirklich das BigBang XPower II gekauft... Mit CPU und DRP 2-Kühler für 330€. Fand ich eigentlich einen sehr fairen Preis.
Wie es mit dem UEFI aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen, jedoch hatte ich mal ein XPower Z87, mit dem war ich eigentlich seeeehr zufrieden... 

Ich bin allerdings schon etwas entsetzt, dass es nur so wenige 2011er-Boards im Umlauf sind, und dann noch für so hohe Kurse. Besonders, weil es bessere 2011-3er-Boards wesentlich günstiger gibt...


----------



## Captn (22. März 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich könnte immernoch heulen, hätte ich ein XL-ATX-Case, hätte ich mir ja wirklich das BigBang XPower II gekauft... Mit CPU und DRP 2-Kühler für 330€. Fand ich eigentlich einen sehr fairen Preis.
> Wie es mit dem UEFI aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen, jedoch hatte ich mal ein XPower Z87, mit dem war ich eigentlich seeeehr zufrieden...
> 
> Ich bin allerdings schon etwas entsetzt, dass es nur so wenige 2011er-Boards im Umlauf sind, und dann noch für so hohe Kurse. Besonders, weil es bessere 2011-3er-Boards wesentlich günstiger gibt...


Das geringe Angebot ist wohl das Problem. So können die ja die Preise quasi selbst festlegen, da es keine wirklichen Preisrichtlinien gibt. Man muss sich ja nur mal die Preise bei den Asus P9X79 anschauen. Da sind enorme Preisschwankungen unter den Anbietern vorhanden.


----------



## Knogle (22. März 2016)

Hol dir doch ein 2011v3 Kudan, bereue ich kein bissche


----------



## bingo88 (22. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Habe mir mal einen Xeon Phi gekauft fuer etwas ueber 100 Euro aus den USA
> Was genau kann ich damit anfangen?


Ich habe meine Masterarbeit über das Dingen geschrieben. Wenn du da keine spezielle Anwendung für hast, dann hast du dir da einen (teuren) Briefbeschwerer geholt  Die Karte hat zwar schon Dampf, den muss man aber auch abrufen können.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hol dir doch ein 2011v3 Kudan, bereue ich kein bissche


Die CPUs sind zu teuer.


----------



## Captn (22. März 2016)

Dann nimm nen Hammer. Irgendeine günstige wird schon passen .


----------



## Knogle (22. März 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die CPUs sind zu teuer.



Und was ist mit Engineering Samples wie z.B. die 16 Kerner?


----------



## iGameKudan (22. März 2016)

Kenne ich die guten Quellen nicht für...


----------



## Knogle (22. März 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Kenne ich die guten Quellen nicht für...



Bucht 

Btw, kann man mit den Xeon Phis auch rendern?


----------



## bingo88 (22. März 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Btw, kann man mit den Xeon Phis auch rendern?


Wenn du Software findest, die das unterstützt  Das ist momentan noch ein relativ neues Nischenprodukt, da gibt es kaum kommerzielle Software für. Ist halt noch viel im Forschungsumfeld, anders als bei CUDA beispielsweise. Theoretisch kann die Karte mit OpenCL genutzt werden, aber zumindest in der von mir damals genutzten Version konnte man damit nicht das volle Potential ausnutzen. Zumal die Karte auch nur mit bestimmten Boards läuft, da die zwingend Large PCI-E BARs braucht, die bei den meisten Consumerboards nicht aktiv sind.


----------



## Knogle (22. März 2016)

Was sind PCIE large bars?


----------



## bingo88 (22. März 2016)

Large Base Address Register. Das ist im Prinzip die Fähigkeit, mehr als 4 GB Speicher über PCI-E zu mappen. Der Phi, mit dem ich damals gearbeitet hatte, war mit 8 GB bestückt, die wurden auch komplett per Memory Mapped I/O in den Adressraum des Hosts gemappt. Da reichen dann halt keine 32-Bit Register mehr. Das gab/gibt es bei Consumerboards halt nicht, weil man das da einfach nicht braucht.


----------



## RonGames (23. März 2016)

So Upgrade auf E5-1660 vollzogen, ganze 9 Punkte im MC und 1 Punkt im SC mehr bei Cinebench R15 YAY! ^^

Bei noch offnen Fragen zu Xeon E5 v1 oder X79 usw... Fragen ^^

Zur Kühlung: E5-2670, den sollte selbst nen EKL Ben Nevis Packen, mit nem Himalaya 2 kam ich nie über 50°C, und nen DRP3 ist da reine Geldverschwendung. 
                             E5-1650/60, sollte schon so mindestens was sein wie nen Himalaya 2 bzw. Matterhorn, ich kommt da schon so bis zu 80°C unter ne Weile unter Prime95 bei 4,3 GHz @ 1,28 V

Zu den Boards, mein P9X79-E WS hab ich für 200€ gekriegt, der eine RAM Halter ist schon etwas abgeknickt, stecken bleibt aber der RAM. Garantie u. Gewährleistung ist übrings auch auf dem Ding, weiß allerdings nicht, ob das zur den Bedingungen gehört. 

Weiß jetzt jemand schon ob auch MB die keine E5 v1 CPUs unterstützen, unterstützt ?


----------



## Captn (23. März 2016)

RonGames schrieb:


> So Upgrade auf E5-1660 vollzogen, ganze 9 Punkte im MC und 1 Punkt im SC mehr bei Cinebench R15 YAY! ^^
> 
> Bei noch offnen Fragen zu Xeon E5 v1 oder X79 usw... Fragen ^^
> 
> ...


Das Sabertooth von Asus kann das nach nem BIOS Update definitiv. So steht es zumindest in einschlägigen Foren .

Laut der Liste zählt das nämlich nicht zu den unterstützenden Boards.


----------



## tsd560ti (23. März 2016)

Laut einer Liste von Asus oder von Intel? 

MSI hat auch nur den 1650 aufgelistet.


----------



## Captn (23. März 2016)

Ich hab doch mal ne Liste am Anfang für den 2670 reingeschmissen. Da sind etliche Boards drauf. Nur halt nicht die Consumer Boards von Asus. Aber es gibt einige, die es trotzdem zum laufen bekommen. Mein MSI unterstützt ja auch erst ab ner bestimmten BIOS-Version den 2670.

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es da irgendwelche Probleme geben sollte. Im Endeffekt sind die Boards meist nur älter, als die CPU. Dementsprechend müsste der Support nur mit einem aktuelleren BIOS sicher gestellt sein.


----------



## Watertouch (24. März 2016)

Huh *_* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn (24. März 2016)

So, ich hab heute das Board bekommen und alles zusammengebaut. Nur bekomme ich jetzt kein Bild, weder den Bootscreen noch irgendwas ähnliches....

Hat jemand ne Idee?

Edit:

Ich hab den RAM im Verdacht. Vielleicht muss ich im BIOS erst die Channel-Settings verändern. Muss ich nachher mal probieren, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.


----------



## tsd560ti (24. März 2016)

Das Loch ist Serie, keine Sorge. 

Der Vorbesitzer hat ihn nicht als Voodoo-Puppe missbraucht


----------



## RonGames (24. März 2016)

Noch ne Frage, was ist euer Höchster RAM Takt, der möglich ist ?
(CPU+MB auch noch dazu schreiben)


----------



## tsd560ti (24. März 2016)

E5-1650 C2
MSI X79 BigBang X-Power II
KLEVV Neo 4x4GB DDR1866 9-10-9-27-1T 1,5Volt

Läuft auf 2400Mhz CL 11-12-11-31-225-1T @1,665Volt
Edit: SA läuft bei 1,125Volt


----------



## Knogle (24. März 2016)

Bei mir 2433 @ 1,21V


----------



## RonGames (24. März 2016)

E5-1650/1660 C2
ASUS P9X79-E WS
G.SKill TridentX 4x4GB DDR3-2400, CL 10-12-12-31-1T @ 1,65V

Läuft auf 2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28-1T @ 1,575V

E5-2670 C1
ASUS P9X79-E WS
G.SKill TridentX 4x4GB DDR3-2400, CL 10-12-12-31-1T @ 1,65V

Lief auf 1988MHz CL 9-10-9-24-1T @ 1,575V (BCLK OC)

i7-4820K
ASUS Rampage IV Formula & ASUS X79 Deluxe
G.SKill TridentX 4x4GB DDR3-2400, CL 10-12-12-31-1T @ 1,65V

Lief auf G.SKill TridentX 4x4GB DDR3-2400, CL 10-12-12-31-1T @ 1,575V



Knogle schrieb:


> Bei mir 2433 @ 1,21V



Wat, LGA 2011-0 nicht mit LGA 2011-3 verwechseln. 


Hab irgendwie das Gefühl, das bei den E5-26XX nur mit maximal 2133 MHz läuft, und bei E5-16XX/i7-4XXX nur mit 2400 MHz läuft.


----------



## Captn (24. März 2016)

So, es lag am RAM, hab den wohl falsch platziert . 

Feststellung Numero Uno: die CPU wird dank der größeren Fläche des Heatspreaders besser gekühlt als der E3 .


----------



## RonGames (24. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> So, es lag am RAM, hab den wohl falsch platziert .
> 
> Feststellung Numero Uno: die CPU wird dank der größeren Fläche des Heatspreaders besser gekühlt als der E3 .



Und dank des Verlöteten IHS. Was hast du nochmal für einen ?


----------



## Captn (24. März 2016)

Einen E5-2670.

Stimmt die Sache mit dem Lot hab ich ganz vergessen . Dabei hab ich mich beim Kauf darauf eigentlich schon gefreut .


----------



## RonGames (24. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Einen E5-2670.
> 
> Stimmt die Sache mit dem Lot hab ich ganz vergessen . Dabei hab ich mich beim Kauf darauf eigentlich schon gefreut .



Ok, wie schon gesagt für nen E5-2670 reicht auch nen 20€ Kühler.


----------



## Captn (24. März 2016)

Ich hab halt nen Megahalems .


----------



## Knogle (24. März 2016)

Kann 2011v1 auch M2?


----------



## RonGames (24. März 2016)

Nativ Nein, nur via PCIe Adapter, denn aber aufpassen wegen 2.0 und 3.0. 

Ach ja LGA 2011-0 bzw. einfach 2011, ansonsten Denkt noch jemand an LGA 2011-1.


----------



## Captn (25. März 2016)

Auf den Boards hat der M.2 Anschluss doch erst mit den Z97-Boards Einzug im Consumerbereich erhalten. Bei den Z87-Boards ging das teilweise schon mit Adaptern.


----------



## Coregamer97 (25. März 2016)

AMD Radeon R9 28 X video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E5-166 ,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P9X79 WS Der Physic Score ist schonmal nicht schlecht für den E5-1660 @4,4 Ghz, allerdings kommt mir der Combined Score recht niedrig vor ._.


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hatte es versucht, aber eben mit iFlash. Der Link hat mich jetzt wieder darauf gebracht dass es ja noch den Flasher von AMI gibt. Also werde ich mal damit testen
> [Guide] Flashing modified AMI Aptio UEFI using AFU



Fürs Protokoll: Gigabyte ist bis jetzt der einzige Hersteller den ich getestet habe dessen UEFI zum ersten ungeschützte Aptio EFIs sind und zum anderen die selbe Flashgröße nutzen. Booten wollte er damit aber nicht, also fix das andere EFI gejumpert und wieder zurück geflasht.
Für allgemeine Mod-Versuche, z.B. für OEM Versionen von Consumerboards, kann ich AFU sehr empfehlen. Macht GUI gestützt erst einmal eine Kontrolle ob das mit dem Flash hin kommen könnte, erlaubt aber unter der Voraussetzung jedes Aptio auf jedes Board zu laden.


----------



## xNN (25. März 2016)

Würde z.B. dieses ES:  Intel Xeon E5-2667 v2 ES LGA2 11 8C Compatible with X79 i7 396 X 493 K 496 X | eBay
auf einem Z9PA-D8 oder Z9PE-D8 mit C602-A laufen?


----------



## Optiki (25. März 2016)

vlt will ja einer sein Glück versuchen..

MSI Mainboard X79A-GD45 8D | eBay

laut Anleitung zum  Board sollte es ein Schalter für das Bios B geben und der Verkäufer meinte auf Nachfrage, er hat das nicht versucht, weil keine Ahnung..


----------



## Knogle (25. März 2016)

xNN schrieb:


> Würde z.B. dieses ES:  Intel Xeon E5-2667 v2 ES LGA211 8C Compatible with X79 i7 396X 493K 496X | eBay
> auf einem Z9PA-D8 oder Z9PE-D8 mit C602-A laufen?



Warum nicht lieber den 15 Kern E7?

Intel Xeon E7-887  v2 (ES) /15 Core-3  treads / 3  Mb cache/ 2.3-2.9Ghz/16  Mhz | eBay


----------



## etar (25. März 2016)

Optiki schrieb:


> vlt will ja einer sein Glück versuchen..
> 
> MSI Mainboard X79A-GD45 8D | eBay
> 
> laut Anleitung zum  Board sollte es ein Schalter für das Bios B geben und der Verkäufer meinte auf Nachfrage, er hat das nicht versucht, weil keine Ahnung..



Wer weiß ob da Vllt auch was anderes kaputt ist. Mal gucken  wie teuer es weg geht, hab schon einige billigen msi Bretter für so 130+ € weggehen gesehen, Vllt wirds ja nen schnapper


----------



## xNN (26. März 2016)

Naja...Mitglied seit 25.03.2016, 1 Beitrag. 



> Warum nicht lieber den 15 Kern E7?


Wäre natürlich auch eine feine Sache, keine Frage...allerdings ist bei genanntem ES (schätzungsweise) die Singlecore-Performance deutlich höher, Anwendungsgebiet wäre u.a. Gaming auf Linux-Host per GPU-Passthrough. 
Meine erste Wahl wäre natürlich ein  Xeon E5-2690 oder E5-2687W die leider beide außerhalb des Budget liegen. Werde mich wohl mit einem bzw später dann zwei 2670 zufrieden geben müssen.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. März 2016)

Was wäre von einem ASUS P9X79 zu halten?


----------



## Captn (26. März 2016)

Kannst du nehmen.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. März 2016)

Schau mal, wie aktuell die Software/BIOS-Versionen sind.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. März 2016)

Falls du mich meintest: ASUS stellt ja sogar noch offiziell Windows 10-Treiber zur Verfügung... 
Die UEFIs sind mit Mitte 2014 noch relativ aktuell und es werden offiziell sogar sämtliche Xeon-CPUs unterstützt. 

Klingt eigentlich recht gut.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. März 2016)

Das klingt top. 

Das alte Asus UEFI ist richtig geil, also schlag zu, und zwar feste, sonst bekommst du nur Reste


----------



## Watertouch (26. März 2016)

Oh oh. Ich hab bei eBay 64GB DDR3 ECC Ram gekauft und nicht auf den Takt geachtet.  Der läuft mit 1066MHz, kann man den noch irgendwie hochtakten? Und meint ihr das schadet der Performance sehr?


----------



## iGameKudan (26. März 2016)

Beim Sockel 2011 ist das jetzt nicht so schlimm, schließlich hast du ja Quad-Channel. Zwar erreichst du mit 4 1066er-Sticks dann "nur" die Performance von 2 2133er-Sticks, aber das ist ja auch schon ganz ordentlich.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. März 2016)

Klar, Spannung schön auf 1,65Volt hochziehen und dann sind bestimmt 1333 mit gelockerten Latenzen drin.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. März 2016)

Meist sogar ohne spannungaanhebung.

Meine ocz 1066er@1,5v laufen mit 1,64v und 9-9-9-24 sogar über 1550mhz


----------



## Knogle (26. März 2016)

DDR4 macht auch 2.5V ohne Schaden mit


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. März 2016)

na komm, des tut nicht not, dass macht man nicht mal mit ddr3


----------



## Optiki (26. März 2016)

xNN schrieb:


> Naja...Mitglied seit 25.03.2016, 1 Beitrag.



Ich hatte es auch nur gefunden in der Bucht, aber ohne tiefgründige Kenntnisse(Bios), wollte ich es nicht selber probieren..


Ich würde gerne mal ein Screenshot vom 15-Kerner sehen wollen, auf dem die 30 Threads zu sehen sind. (Taskmanager)


----------



## RonGames (26. März 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Falls du mich meintest: ASUS stellt ja sogar noch offiziell Windows 10-Treiber zur Verfügung...
> Die UEFIs sind mit Mitte 2014 noch relativ aktuell und es werden offiziell sogar sämtliche Xeon-CPUs unterstützt.
> 
> Klingt eigentlich recht gut.



Na, Aufpassen nur Ivy Bridge-EP, kein Sandy Bridge-EP (nur als Vorwahnung).

Hatte Deswegen schon mal den ASUS Support angefragt, beim Wechsel von i7-4820k auf E5-2670 bei dem X79-Deluxe. ob die Sandy Bridge-EP unterstützen, sagte lediglich das die Unterstützt werden die da stehen.

Die Treiber kannst du teilweise knicken, da mach dich mal lieber auf eigener Suche.


----------



## Klausn (28. März 2016)

Soderla, jetzt hatte ich endlich Zeit ein paar Tests zu machen. 
Hab 2mal E5-2670 auf dem ASROCK EP2C602-4L/D16, 64GB ECC RDIMM auf 1333MhZ
Hab dann die MSI GTX 980 4G reingestopft. 
(CPU nicht übertaktbar, Rechner wird als VM Server in Zukunft eingesetzt)

Und dass sind die Werte (im Vergleich auch die von meinem X5650@4Ghz und der selben Grafikkarte. )
Grob gesagt, KEIN großer Unterschied im Gaming-Bereich! 
FireStrike
E5-2670: 12850
X5650: 11800
FireStrikeExtreme
E5-2670: 6250
X5650: 6350

Bin dann mal gespannt auf die Werte auf dem SR-2, werde das aber erst in einem Monat schaffen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. März 2016)

Ist das normal dass die GPU so schief in deinem System hängt?


----------



## Klausn (28. März 2016)

ist nur so schief fotografiert. aber ein bischen hängt die immer.


----------



## Captn (28. März 2016)

Ich hab heute festgestellt, dass sich mein Board erstmal dumm stellt, sobald der RAM-Takt zu hoch wird.

Der Bildschirm bleibt dann einfach schwarz, aber der Bootvorgang scheint trotzdem voranzuschreiten (samt Windows) :/. Das wird noch ein Spaß mit dem BCLK herumzuexperimentieren . Nicht das das Ding noch bei untypischen Taktraten, hervorgerufen durch den BCLK, rumspinnt .

Da lobe ich mir den CMOS-Button ^^.

Das einzig merkwürdige ist aber, dass mein Z97er Board sofort rumgemeckert und eine Fehlermeldung ausgespuckt hat. Das MSi scheint dahingehend einfach ignorant zu sein .


----------



## xNN (28. März 2016)

Kann man den Turbo beim  E5-2670 bei allen 8 Kernen auf 3.3GHz festnageln?


----------



## etar (28. März 2016)

Offiziell wohl nicht, aber der Knogle kann das wohl


----------



## tsd560ti (28. März 2016)

Der Unterschied wäre aber auch nicht so groß: 
2C:3,3
4C:3,2
6C:3,1
8C:3,0


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2016)

Dafür bräuchte man alternativ 110MHz bclk, was auf jeden Fall nah an extrem instabil ist.


----------



## Knogle (28. März 2016)

etar schrieb:


> Offiziell wohl nicht, aber der Knogle kann das wohl



Jo das geht bestimmt mit RW-Everything


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. März 2016)

was geht denn auch nicht mit dem Programm


----------



## simons700 (29. März 2016)

Klausn schrieb:


> Soderla, jetzt hatte ich endlich Zeit ein paar Tests zu machen.
> Hab 2mal E5-2670 auf dem ASROCK EP2C602-4L/D16, 64GB ECC RDIMM auf 1333MhZ
> Hab dann die MSI GTX 980 4G reingestopft.
> (CPU nicht übertaktbar, Rechner wird als VM Server in Zukunft eingesetzt)
> ...



Also die Werte sind aber von einem E5-2670 oder?
Also 3DM?


----------



## Klausn (29. März 2016)

hi, nein, dual-e5 2670


----------



## Knogle (29. März 2016)

Mal versucht den Multi auf allen Kernen auf 3,3 zu setzen?


----------



## Watertouch (29. März 2016)

Ui heute sollte das Asus Z9PE-D8 WS ankommen :3 Bin gespannt.

Edit: Hermes hats verkackt, kommt doch erst morgen [emoji19]


----------



## RonGames (29. März 2016)

Zum Vergleich ein E5-2670 @ 106,5 MHz BCLK hat im FireStrike 13 602 Punkte, scheint das 3DMark mit der 2 fachen Power nicht Anfangen kann bzw. die GPU begrenzt.  (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 97 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E5-267,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P9X79-E WS)

Zur CaptainStuhlgang, Neustes UEFI drauf ?

Watertouch: Hermes kannst du knicken, für nen Versand nach Luxemburg haben die ne Woche gebraucht, und DHL kriegt es hin innerhalb von 3 Tagen nen Paket zuzustellen aus Kanada....Seems Legit.

Was ich mich Frage beim Asus Z9PE-D8 WS, warum haben die es verkackt, die PCIe Lanes zu nutzen von der 2. CPU ? Beim Z10 haben die es ja Hingekriegt, oder verwirren mich etwas die Angaben ?


----------



## Captn (29. März 2016)

RonGames schrieb:


> Zu CaptainStuhlgang, Neustes UEFI drauf ?


 
Jop, aber wie gesagt beim RAM stellt sich das Board halt komplett quer. Mit geringerem RAM Takt könnte ich es nochmal probieren, wenn ich den BCLK erhöhe.


----------



## iGameKudan (30. März 2016)

RonGames schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich ein E5-2670 @ 106,5 MHz BCLK hat im FireStrike 13 602 Punkte, scheint das 3DMark mit der 2 fachen Power nicht Anfangen kann bzw. die GPU begrenzt.  (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 97 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E5-267,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P9X79-E WS)
> 
> Zur CaptainStuhlgang, Neustes UEFI drauf ?
> 
> ...



Bei Dual-Sockel-Systemen lassen sich die zusätzlichen Kerne nicht so einfach nutzen wie bei CPUs mit mehr Kernen auf einem Träger. Liegt daran, dass die Programme explizit darauf ausgelegt sein müssen, per NUMA auf den Speicherbereich der jeweils anderen CPU zugreifen zu können. Der NUMA-Speicherzugriff ist nämlich ziemlich langsam und vorallem auch in der Bandbreite durch den QPI begrenzt, in bestimmten Fällen aber immernoch schneller als eine Neuberechnung. 

Allgemein lohnen sich deshalb Mehrsockel-Systeme deshalb nur für wenige Anwendungsfälle.


----------



## Captn (30. März 2016)

Ich hab jetzt erstmal bei MSi nach nem I/O Shield gefragt . Weiß jemand vielleicht, wo man sonst son Ding herbekommen kann, falls da nichts bei rumkommt? Die üblichen Kanäle wie eBay und Co. sahen da in meinem Fall recht aussichtslos aus .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. März 2016)

kubanischen,  durch qpi begrenzt mag ja in gewissem Rahmen stimmen, aber AFAIK ist der qpi bei 2011 für mer als 60gb/s je Richtung gut, und dass bei bidirektionale Nutzbarkeit,  daher halte ich eine Beschränkung hier für recht gering, die Latenzen sind n anderes Thema.


----------



## Knogle (30. März 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> kubanischen,  durch qpi begrenzt mag ja in gewissem Rahmen stimmen, aber AFAIK ist der qpi bei 2011 für mer als 60gb/s je Richtung gut, und dass bei bidirektionale Nutzbarkeit,  daher halte ich eine Beschränkung hier für recht gering, die Latenzen sind n anderes Thema.



Die Latenzen sind niedriger als bei PCIe


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. März 2016)

aber nicht niedriger als beim imc


----------



## iGameKudan (30. März 2016)

Jetzt muss nur noch mein Skylake-System gekauft werden und mein P9X79 ist mir inklusive einem i7 3820 und einem passenden Noctua-Kühler sicher...


----------



## Watertouch (31. März 2016)

Gott ehy Ebay. Meine Adresse wurde falsch angezeigt und jetzt hängt das Paket im Verteilzentrum Aachen fest. Toll gemacht. Die 64GB RAM lassen sich auch Zeit. 

Sobald das vonstatten gegangen ist wird mein jetziger Haswell verkauft 

Edit: Der Ram ist da :3 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNN (1. April 2016)

Darf ich fragen was son 64GB Ram-Kit kostet und für welchen Zweck man die benötigt? 

Ich könnte mich in den A**** beissen, wieder mal... Intel Xeon E5-269 2,9 GHz Eight Core Prozessor CPU | eBay
Hat wenigstens einer von euch zugeschlagen?


----------



## Watertouch (2. April 2016)

@xNN Mich hats 140€ gekostet. Für mich lohnt es sich weil ich bei Cinema4D kaum genug RAM haben kann. Selbiges gilt für die Adobe Creative Cloud.

Nene das Ding ist überteuert. Mit ein bisschen Glück kriegt man gleich zwei dieser Schätze (E5 2670) für ~150€.


----------



## etar (2. April 2016)

Ja der 2690 wäre mir auch Preis/Leistungsmäßig zu teuer, den doch lieber nen 2670 für 90€ oder nen 1660 für 150€ kaufen. 

Hab auf YouTube noch paar Benchmarks zu den 2670 gefunden, falls die jemand noch nicht gesehen hat.

Best CPU Deal Ever! $75 8-Core Xeon - YouTube

Mehr Takt wäre schon nice zum zocken


----------



## Captn (2. April 2016)

etar schrieb:


> Ja der 2690 wäre mir auch Preis/Leistungsmäßig zu teuer, den doch lieber nen 2670 für 90€ oder nen 1660 für 150€ kaufen.
> 
> Hab auf YouTube noch paar Benchmarks zu den 2670 gefunden, falls die jemand noch nicht gesehen hat.
> 
> ...


Naja, außer Starcraft habe ich kein Spiel, was die CPU wirklich auslastet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2016)

Dann besorg dir Anno 2205, wenn du da ne Metropole hast, kannst jede cpu ins schwitzen bringen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (2. April 2016)

GTA V freut sich auch über mehr CPU Power, auch wenn es nicht so krass ist wie bei Anno.


----------



## Captn (2. April 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dann besorg dir Anno 2205, wenn du da ne Metropole hast, kannst jede cpu ins schwitzen bringen.


Die meisten meiner Spiele sind halt nicht auf 1-Kern-Leistung ausgelegt. Ich hänge sowieso immer im GPU-Limit ^^. Aber deshalb hab ich mir die CPU ja auch nicht geholt .


----------



## u78g (2. April 2016)

.....dan wäre ja jetzt genau der richtige Zeitpunkt mein X79 Bord in der Bucht zu versteigern.......


----------



## tsd560ti (2. April 2016)

Aktuell bietet sich der Markt gut für einen Verkauf an, denn die ganzen Serverboards will der gewiefte Xeon-Gebrauchtkäufer ja nicht


----------



## Knogle (2. April 2016)

Und 2011v3 bietet sich bei den Preisen gut fuer den Kauf an


----------



## etar (2. April 2016)

2011-3 Boards bekommt man zwar überall günstig hinterhergeworfen aber günstige CPUs hab ich da noch nicht gesehen, auch keine ES  denn doch lieber etwas länger ein 2011 Board für 130€ suchen und nen e5 1660 für 150€ kaufen. passenden DDR3 haben die meisten sowieso rumliegen


----------



## PiEpS (2. April 2016)

Falls jemand sein x79 board gegen ein e5-2670 tauschen will,  pn an mich ^^ (kann ja sein dass wer 2 hat)


----------



## u78g (2. April 2016)

also die Preisentwicklung bei den LGA2011 war schon fast pervers. Das Zeug wurde immer teurer anstatt billiger. Heute kostet Board und CPU ca. 10% mehr als 2011 beim neukauf.    Ist das Erscheinungsjahr und die PIN-Zahl eigentlich zufall?


----------



## iGameKudan (3. April 2016)

So, mein aktuelles System wird gleich zerlegt, ein Quadkit an DDR3-1600er-RAM wurde auch organisiert und das Board, CPU und der Kühler warten darauf, bezahlt zu werden. 

Spätestens Freitag oder Samstag habe ich also mein 2011er-System.


----------



## Knogle (3. April 2016)

u78g schrieb:


> also die Preisentwicklung bei den LGA2011 war schon fast pervers. Das Zeug wurde immer teurer anstatt billiger. Heute kostet Board und CPU ca. 10% mehr als 2011 beim neukauf.    Ist das Erscheinungsjahr und die PIN-Zahl eigentlich zufall?



Nein es ist kein Zufall


----------



## etar (4. April 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> ...
> Spätestens Freitag oder Samstag habe ich also mein 2011er-System.



Was für eine CPU hast du dir geholt nen 2670 oder 1650/60 ? 

Mal gucken ob ich vllt Glück hab. Habe mir das eine defekte/zerflashte MSI x79 Board geholt was hier verlinkt war. Sollte die Tage kommen.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. April 2016)

etar schrieb:


> Was für eine CPU hast du dir geholt nen 2670 oder 1650/60 ?
> 
> Mal gucken ob ich vllt Glück hab. Habe mir das eine defekte/zerflashte MSI x79 Board geholt was hier verlinkt war. Sollte die Tage kommen.


Einen 3820 - den gab es neben einem passenden Kühler zum Board dazu.
Der tut es auch erstmal - auf welche CPU ich dann aufrüste muss ich mal sehen.


----------



## etar (4. April 2016)

Wie lange muss man eigentlich auf ne CPU aus Amerika warten? Knogle hat da doch bestimmt Erfahrung  . Mein Mainboard ist schon da und ich wart jetzt bloß noch auf ein 2670 um zutesten ob das System läuft.


----------



## Captn (4. April 2016)

etar schrieb:


> Wie lange muss man eigentlich auf ne CPU aus Amerika warten? Knogle hat da doch bestimmt Erfahrung  . Mein Mainboard ist schon da und ich wart jetzt bloß noch auf ein 2670 um zutesten ob das System läuft.


Ich hab meine nach 1 1/2 Wochen bekommen ^^.


----------



## Knogle (4. April 2016)

etar schrieb:


> Wie lange muss man eigentlich auf ne CPU aus Amerika warten? Knogle hat da doch bestimmt Erfahrung  . Mein Mainboard ist schon da und ich wart jetzt bloß noch auf ein 2670 um zutesten ob das System läuft.



Also ich habe normalerweise 1 Monat, maximal 3 Monate gewartet^^


----------



## PiEpS (5. April 2016)

Meine Cpus kamen nach ca 2 oder 3 Wochen.


----------



## etar (5. April 2016)

Denn muss ich mich wohl noch etwas gedulden. Ist wenigstens schon im Global Shipping Center angekommen.


----------



## RonGames (5. April 2016)

etar schrieb:


> Wie lange muss man eigentlich auf ne CPU aus Amerika warten? Knogle hat da doch bestimmt Erfahrung  . Mein Mainboard ist schon da und ich wart jetzt bloß noch auf ein 2670 um zutesten ob das System läuft.



Ich hab 3 Tage gewartet (Amerika ist auch etwas groß gefasst)


----------



## hansdampf388 (5. April 2016)

Hab mir heute das MSI X79A-GD45 für 70€ geschnappt und nen e5-2670 dazu bestellt für 110€. 

Was meint ihr, ein guter Deal? Kann ich da noch was an den ghz drehen ?


----------



## Knogle (5. April 2016)

Nen 15 Kerner fuer 200 waere vielleicht besser geweswen


----------



## Captn (5. April 2016)

Preislich ist das doch top. Ich hab auch ungefähr so viel hingelegt (nur kam mich die CPU günstiger ^^). Der Verkauf meines Z97-Boards hat den Einkauf schon fast wieder ausgeglichen .

Hast du denn das GD-45 Plus oder so wie ich das GD-45 (8D)?


----------



## hansdampf388 (5. April 2016)

Hab das 8D wie du und nicht das Plus.

Macht das auch ohne OC laune?


----------



## Captn (5. April 2016)

Also beim Rendern ist das Ding schon echt ne Wucht ^^. Der Takt ist zwar geringer, aber dafür hat die CPU einfach die doppelte Anzahl an Threads im Vergleich zu meinem E3 ^^.

Am Wochenende will ich mich mal mit Knogles Anleitung an RW-Everything wagen. Wenn alles gut geht, kann ich den BCLK so austauschen und die CPU ganz altmodisch über den Taktgeber übertakten, ohne, dass ich mir den Rest zerschieße .


----------



## etar (6. April 2016)

Wo hast den das Board für 70€ gefunden, guter Preis 

Irgendwer hat hier schon geschrieben auf normalen Wege ist bei BCLK 106,5 Schluß. Wäre gut wenn ihr mit RW-Everything erfolg habt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. April 2016)

106 erreichst aber schon nicht in jedem Fall, da spielt die Streuung mit rein.


----------



## hansdampf388 (6. April 2016)

etar schrieb:


> Wo hast den das Board für 70€ gefunden, guter Preis



In der Bucht, war einer der ersten die es gesehen hatte. Nach 10min überlegen dann zugeschlagen . 
Allerdings ist der obere PCI Slot defekt, aber stört ja nicht weiter


----------



## iGameKudan (6. April 2016)

Ansichtssache... Ich habe für meinen 3820, das P9X79 und den Noctua-Kühler (das genaue Modell weiß ich nicht, sah aber relativ fett aus...) 330€ hingelegt. 

Dafür funktioniert an dem Bundle angeblich auch alles... Und komplett funktionierende Boards im ATX-Formfaktor sind wohl alle so teuer - und vorallem kaum erhältlich. Wenn selbst für ein eher bescheidenes X79-UD3 230€ verlangt werden... 

Ich meine, für einen 3820, ein BigBang XPower II und einen DRP 2 hätte ich genauso viel hinlegen müssen. Das Board wäre zwar wesentlich besser gewesen, dafür hätte ich mir dafür aber noch ein neues Gehäuse kaufen müssen.

Und Boards aus dem Ausland (ausgenommen aus dem Ösiland) sind für mich keine Option - zu hohes Risiko, zu hohe Lieferzeit.

EDIT: Jetzt ist zwar in den Kleinanzeigen ein Bundle aus einem P9X79, einem i7 3820, 16GB RAM und einem Kühler für 379€ drin - aber das gab es bis vor zwei Wochen noch nicht...


----------



## Knogle (6. April 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Also beim Rendern ist das Ding schon echt ne Wucht ^^. Der Takt ist zwar geringer, aber dafür hat die CPU einfach die doppelte Anzahl an Threads im Vergleich zu meinem E3 ^^.
> 
> Am Wochenende will ich mich mal mit Knogles Anleitung an RW-Everything wagen. Wenn alles gut geht, kann ich den BCLK so austauschen und die CPU ganz altmodisch über den Taktgeber übertakten, ohne, dass ich mir den Rest zerschieße .


Naja klassischen altmodischen Taktgeber gibt es bei 2011 nicht mehr^^
Da funktioniert das ueber den nen Quartz und Teiler im PCH


----------



## Captn (6. April 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Naja klassischen altmodischen Taktgeber gibt es bei 2011 nicht mehr^^
> Da funktioniert das ueber den nen Quartz und Teiler im PCH


Das Prinzip ist doch aber ähnlich ^^.
Was man nicht alles machen muss, um zu übertakten .


----------



## Knogle (6. April 2016)

Nur diesmal musst du an die Management Engine ran


----------



## Watertouch (6. April 2016)

Nach all dem Stress ist das Board endlich da *_* Aber ich kann nicht testen weil ich im Eifer des Gefechts vergessen habe Kühler zu bestellen :o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn (6. April 2016)

Schaut ja erstmal ganz gut aus . Schade, dass du nur 4 RAM Bänke pro CPU hast.


----------



## tsd560ti (6. April 2016)

Dann kannst du jetzt mal alles ausmessen, welche Kühler passen.


----------



## Watertouch (6. April 2016)

Meine erste Frage ist eher; welches Gehäuse passt? Für den SSI-EEB Standart gibts außer dem Enthoo Pro kaum Gehäuse bei MF, und das Enthoo Pro find ich hässlich D:
Irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Kann ich nicht einfach ein Define R5/S neh´men? Oder ein Corsair 600C?


----------



## Knogle (6. April 2016)

Wie ist es mit einem HAF X? Da hatte ich auch SSI EEB


----------



## Captn (6. April 2016)

Normalerweise passt das auch auf E-ATX


----------



## tsd560ti (6. April 2016)

Das CoolerMaster geht bis XL-ATX, da passt mein BigBang genau rein.
Wenn du Bilder von den Schraubenlöchern oder so brauchst kann ich mal die Kamera zücken.

Erstetztens wurde hier eins für 50€ angeboten.


----------



## Watertouch (6. April 2016)

Das Phanteks Eclipse müsste auch passen oder? Hat ja auch 12x13".


----------



## emperator (6. April 2016)

Silverstone FT02 oder FT05, Nzxt s340, Lian Li V750, Corsair Air 540, Cooltek W2 um mal ein paar weitere passendes Cases zu nennen.


----------



## Klausn (6. April 2016)

ich habe, da ich mehrere festplatten im servergebrauch habe, das nanoxia deep silence 6revb, kostet 300€ ist aber perfekt für meinen servergebrauch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SSI-EEB ist von der Dimension her E-ATX , aber mit anderen Bohrungen.


----------



## etar (8. April 2016)

Klausn schrieb:


> SR0H8 -> C1 -> hier dürfte es einige Probleme bei USB 2.0/3.0 gegeben haben. Details sind mir aber nicht bekannt.



Weiß jemand da schon näheres wie die Probleme sich zeigen?


----------



## Captn (8. April 2016)

etar schrieb:


> Weiß jemand da schon näheres wie die Probleme sich zeigen?


Also ich habe keine Probleme. Weder mit USB 2.0 noch mit USB 3.0.


----------



## hansdampf388 (8. April 2016)

Heute kam mein E5-2670 und alles läuft ohne Probleme.  Dadurch das ich das Board so günstig bekommen habe, löst es mein i3-6100 ab und ich denke ich mach wenig minus wenn ich die alte Hardware verkaufe .


----------



## iGameKudan (8. April 2016)

Board, CPU und Kühler sind schonmal da... Vom Kühler waren die Lamellen zwar sehr stark verbogen, aber das ließ sich noch richten.

Der Kühler ist allerdings auch "nur" ein Noctua NH-U9S...


----------



## etar (8. April 2016)

hansdampf388 schrieb:


> Heute kam mein E5-2670 und alles läuft ohne Probleme...



falls du Langeweile hast kannst uns ja mal Firestrike und Cinebench Single/Multi Benchmarks machen. Warte immer noch gespannt auf mein 2670


----------



## hansdampf388 (8. April 2016)

etar schrieb:


> falls du Langeweile hast kannst uns ja mal Firestrike und Cinebench Single/Multi Benchmarks machen. Warte immer noch gespannt auf mein 2670



Cinebench Single: 105
Cinglebench Multi: 982 (wobei ich vorhin hier auch mal knapp über 1k hatte)
Firestrike: 5234 

kenne mich mit Firestrike nicht aus, aber ist das nicht eher was für die GPU? Habe da nur eine R7 370


----------



## Knogle (8. April 2016)

hansdampf388 schrieb:


> Cinebench Single: 105
> Cinglebench Multi: 982 (wobei ich vorhin hier auch mal knapp über 1k hatte)
> Firestrike: 5234
> 
> kenne mich mit Firestrike nicht aus, aber ist das nicht eher was für die GPU? Habe da nur eine R7 370


Komisch
Bei meinem X5650 habe ich 143 single und 1001 Multi


----------



## hansdampf388 (8. April 2016)

auf wieviel ghz läuft dein x5650?


----------



## Knogle (8. April 2016)

4.0GHz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. April 2016)

War da nicht der ecc aus vom cache?


----------



## etar (8. April 2016)

bei Firestrike gibs immer noch den Physikscore, das der wichtige für die CPU. Der gesamte sagt nicht viel aus wegen den unterschiedlichen GPUs. Müsste was bei 12-14 tausend sein. 

1000 Punkte im Cinebench ist ja schon nicht schlecht, aber Singlethread macht mir Sorgen  ob das für spiele die nur 1-2 Threads nutzen reicht


----------



## Knogle (8. April 2016)

Ne da hatte ich bei 3,64GHz 1039 Punkte


----------



## hansdampf388 (8. April 2016)

ja der physicscore bei firestrike lag bei 127xx punkte

nenn mir ma nen singlecore spiel dann teste ich mal was


----------



## mrmurphy007 (8. April 2016)

Die 982 im Cinebench habe ich mit meinem 6700K auch.


----------



## etar (8. April 2016)

Mit der hälfte der Kerne  aber nen 6700k hat auch 185 Punkte im Singlethread




@hansdampf388 glaube Arma3, dayz, world of tanks, WoW wären solche Kandidaten und die Nindento Emulatoren. Gibt aber sicherlich noch andere Spiele. Zum Glück scheinen die ganzen neuen Spiele gut mit Kerne zu skalieren


----------



## hansdampf388 (8. April 2016)

wenn man den prozi so übertakten könnte wie den x5650, wäre das schon ne feine sache.

was war nochmal mit dem e5-1650/60? der hat doch über 3ghz takt, wie lief der denn?


----------



## etar (8. April 2016)

1650/60 sind 6 Kerner mit HT und der große Vorteil ist sie haben nen freien Multi zum übertakteten. Sind im Grunde i7 3930k und 3960x CPUs


----------



## Coregamer97 (9. April 2016)

etar schrieb:


> 1650/60 sind 6 Kerner mit HT und der große Vorteil ist sie haben nen freien Multi zum übertakteten. Sind im Grunde i7 3930k und 3960x CPUs


Jop kann ich besätigen. Mein E5-1660 ist praktisch identisch zum 3960X. Der einzige Unterschied ist das er einen QPI hat der anscheinend auch taktet (laut Aida64 3,2 Ghz QPi)


----------



## hansdampf388 (9. April 2016)

Aber wirklich vom Preis, nehmen sich der E5-1650/60 ja nichts zum 3930k oder 3960x.


----------



## welpe21 (9. April 2016)

Sind die Prozessoren auch zum zocken geeignet? Weil die Prozessoren bekommt man schon ziemlich billig.


----------



## Captn (9. April 2016)

Klar, ist ja nix anderes als ein i7 8-Kerner. Nur hat er etwas weniger Takt und ein paar mehr Funktionen.


----------



## welpe21 (9. April 2016)

Z.B. den E5-2670

Wie schnell ist er den in Games? Weil ich finde keine Benchmarks dazu.


----------



## Captn (9. April 2016)

Moment, ich lass mal gleich den FireStrike durchlaufen.


----------



## welpe21 (9. April 2016)

Danke. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen ob es sich lohnt.


----------



## Knogle (9. April 2016)

Interessanterweise ist 1366 bei Taktgleichstand etwa 100% schneller was das finden von Primzahlen angeht, und auch damit besser zum Verschluesseln geeignet
Der X5650 hat auch etwa 8GB/s Durchsatz in Truecrypt, mein 5820k dagegen nur 4,9 bei Quad Channel


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. April 2016)

Truecrypt nutzt kein AES oder?


----------



## Knogle (9. April 2016)

Doch  Aber die AES Einheit von den 1366ern ist performanter
Kannste gerne vergleichen^^


----------



## Klausn (9. April 2016)

welpe21 schrieb:


> Z.B. den E5-2670
> 
> Wie schnell ist er den in Games? Weil ich finde keine Benchmarks dazu.



ein paar Pages zurück:

Soderla, jetzt hatte ich endlich Zeit ein paar Tests zu machen. 
Hab 2mal E5-2670 auf dem ASROCK EP2C602-4L/D16, 64GB ECC RDIMM auf 1333MhZ
Hab dann die MSI GTX 980 4G reingestopft. 
(CPU nicht übertaktbar, Rechner wird als VM Server in Zukunft eingesetzt)

Und dass sind die Werte (im Vergleich auch die von meinem X5650@4Ghz und der selben Grafikkarte. )
Grob gesagt, KEIN großer Unterschied im Gaming-Bereich! 
FireStrike
E5-2670: 12850
X5650: 11800
FireStrikeExtreme
E5-2670: 6250
X5650: 6350


----------



## Captn (9. April 2016)

So, hab jetzt nur den FireStrike Ultra zum laufen bekommen. Der normale will nicht. Hab daher einmal in 4K und einmal den Ultra mit FHD laufen lassen(keine Ahnung, ob der normale FireStrike die selben Settings hat).

Ergebnisse:

Ultra:

Graphics Score: 2933 (Auslastung bei 2-5%)
Physics Score: 12890 (Auslastung bei 75-77%)
Combined: 1478 (Auslastung n.a., da der Afterburner das OSD nicht reinbekommt)

Ultra (in FHD)

Graphics Score: 9698 (Auslastung in Test 1 und 2 bei 7-10%)
Physics Score: 12947 (Auslastung bei 75-77%)
Combined: 3528 (Auslastung n.a.,  siehe oben)

Im Cinebench R15 komme ich auf glatt 1000 Punkte . Dürfte aber alles halt mit 2.9GHz auf allen Kernen sein.


----------



## Knogle (9. April 2016)

Hier mal ein hochoptimierter 990X bei 3,47GHz (von Kollegen) gegen meinen i7 5820k @3,3GHz
Der war auch der erste der mein M.2 Bios fuer 1366 probiert hat hehe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## welpe21 (9. April 2016)

Danke sieht ja nice aus. Wäre das nicht Preis/Leistung gesehen ziemlich gut?


----------



## Klausn (9. April 2016)

einfach nur schade, dass der E5-2670 und Konsorten auf 2011 nicht übertaktbar sind.
1366 ist da doch um einiges besser. Werde mir den E52670 eben nur für den servergebrauch behalten. 

jetzt wäre sogar in österreich in EVGA-SR-X zu haben. um 300€, komplett funktionsfähig. aber für gaming komplett unbrauchbar im vergleich um 1366 respektive in meinem Fall zum SR-2


----------



## hansdampf388 (9. April 2016)

Hätt ich nicht für 70€ nen x79 geschossen, wäre ich auch auf 1366 gegangen weil du damit günstiger fährst und übertakten kannst. 
Und von der Leistung her nehmen sich der E5-2670 und der X5650 ja anscheinend nicht soviel, wobei der X5650 noch besser im SingleCore ist.

Wobei ich überlege mir ein günstigen 6kerner zu holen. Wie z.b. den 3930k, weil ich dann doch eher gaming betreibe als Rendern oder so ein quatsch


----------



## Knogle (9. April 2016)

Hier mal der E5-2670 gegen den 1366er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. April 2016)

Coregamer97 schrieb:


> Jop kann ich besätigen. Mein E5-1660 ist praktisch identisch zum 3960X. Der einzige Unterschied ist das er einen QPI hat der anscheinend auch taktet (laut Aida64 3,2 Ghz QPi)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soviel zum Thema bei normalen 2011-CPUs wird kein QPI erkannt.

Das Bundle läuft jetzt übrigens endlich... 
Nur muss ich mal eben zum PC-Laden rennen und fragen, was die für nen 7V-Lüfteradapter wollen, der scheiß CPU-Lüfter ist ja unaushaltbar und dank 3-Pin zumindest mit diesem Board nicht regelbar...


----------



## Knogle (9. April 2016)

Den kannst du selber machen
Das Masse Kabel statt an Masse einfach auf die 5V Leitung dann hast du deine 7V


----------



## iGameKudan (9. April 2016)

Wiegesagt, 3-Pin - +12V, Masse, Tachosignal...


----------



## Knogle (9. April 2016)

Kannst dann ja einfach das Massekabel abschneiden und in die 5V Buchse von nem Molex stecken


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. April 2016)

oder nen Molex auf 3 pin modden, hab ich im keller mehrfach liegen.
da meine 140er aero cool sogar mit 3,3V laufen, hab ich mir für die seasonic sogar ne 3,3V Adapter gebastelt


----------



## iGameKudan (9. April 2016)

Abschneiden werde ich sicher nichts...  Und für das Modifizieren von Molex- oder Lüfterkabeln fehlt mir entsprechendes Werkzeug bzw. Material.

Einglück ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Board die Gehäuselüfter wohl auch per Spannung regeln kann... Das ist echt eine verdammt große nervliche Entspannung, der Lüfter hat schon so ein verdammt lautes, mittel- bis hochtöniges Geräusch erzeugt. Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, dass ein 92mm-Lüfter bei 1600rpm SO laut ist...


----------



## Knogle (9. April 2016)

dann hol dir mal welche mit 15k RPM  habe da auch nen 92er von DELTA


----------



## tsd560ti (9. April 2016)

Ich hab sogar Adapter von USB auf 3Pin gehabt, um mir nen Lüfter mit meiner Powerbank mit raus zu nehmen oder im Rechner verwendet weil ich gerade keinen Molex-3Pin hatte 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (9. April 2016)

Ich stelle mir gerade irgendwie dieses Bild vor, dass da jemand mit einem 140mm-Lüfter in der U-Bahn sitzt...


----------



## Knogle (9. April 2016)

die idee ist aber eigentlich bombig


----------



## tsd560ti (9. April 2016)

Die Vertretungslehrerin Anfang 60 war nicht so glücklich als ich mich hinter einem 92er Xilence erfrischt habe, aber das Lager war wirklich leise auf 5V, das kann sie gar nicht gehört haben 

Ich muss das Ding echt mal wieder mit in die Schule nehmen, da werden alle neidisch 

Edit: Auch die Bekannten, die dann Schwesterns Rechner aufgemacht haben hatten wohl nen guten Blick drauf. Erst ein Kühlergehäuse aus Lego an der 560ti und später dann dieser USB-Adapter, mit dem die Karte bei Standby schon gekühlt wurde[emoji38]

__________    

Jetzt aber BTT: 

Ich schaffe mit meinem E5-1650 ca. 1130Pkt im R15, was macht der 5820k so?

Und was macht der 3820 so an Takt?


----------



## welpe21 (9. April 2016)

Wo kann man den billig einen Mainboard für den Sockel 2011 kaufen? Weil da muss es doch auch gebrauchte geben wenn es ein haufen Cpus gibt.


----------



## tsd560ti (9. April 2016)

Jo, in solchen werden die wohl gelaufen sein, aber günstig ist da nichts: itm/New-Supermicro-X9DRL-IF-O-Dual-LGA2011-Intel-C602-DDR3-SATA3-V-GbE-ATX-/161975778385?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Knogle (9. April 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Die Vertretungslehrerin Anfang 60 war nicht so glücklich als ich mich hinter einem 92er Xilence erfrischt habe, aber das Lager war wirklich leise auf 5V, das kann sie gar nicht gehört haben
> 
> Ich muss das Ding echt mal wieder mit in die Schule nehmen, da werden alle neidisch
> 
> ...


Mein 5820k macht bei 3,6GHz 1082 mit 2133er DDR4 RAM


----------



## iGameKudan (9. April 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Und was macht der 3820 so an Takt?



Auf die Schnelle gehen in meinem Fall wohl 4,5GHz @1.3V. Und wie es scheint gibt mir das P9X79 im Gegensatz zu meinem X79A-GD65 8D damals sogar Multis bis 44... 
Eigentlich ist der 3820 nur per Strap übertaktbar... Ist nämlich kein K. Mal sehen, ob der die Multis später auch wirklich frisst... 

http://abload.de/img/asdf6j3ibp.png

Viel weiter werde ich aber auch nicht gehen - ich habe nur einen NH-U9S auf dem 3820... Mein Scythe Mine 2 lässt sich nicht auf dem Sockel 2011(-3) nutzen.


----------



## hansdampf388 (9. April 2016)

Gibts denn irgendeine erschwingliche CPU für 2011-3? Die natürlich nicht soviel kostet wie der 5820k aber halt ähnliche Leistung bringt.

Oder ist es noch zu früh dafür?


----------



## Knogle (9. April 2016)

doch gibt es aber mit vielen vielen Kernen und nicht soviel Takt


----------



## Coregamer97 (9. April 2016)

Mit Glück bekommt man einen E5-1650 / 1660 für um die 100€. Also i7 3930K / 3960X


----------



## iGameKudan (9. April 2016)

Wenn ich überlege, dass manche so viel für einen 3820 hinlegen... 
Aber nein, ich wechsel jetzt nicht sofort nochmal meine CPU. 

Leider senkt sich bei Strap-OC die Spannung nicht mehr... Also kann ich Speedstep auch gleich in die Tonne treten. Zumal sich bei Strap-OC die Spannungen extrem senken - das Board gibt dem 3820 dann nur noch etwa 1V... Und +300mV Offset klingen etwas beängstigend.


----------



## Watertouch (10. April 2016)

Jemand ne Idee wieso seit heute weder meine Tastatur noch das Onscreen Ding von Microsoft funktioniert?
WASD funktioniert in Spielen aber ich kann z.B nichts in den Chat eingeben und Tasten wie Esc Tab und so spinnen vollkommen rum.
Wenn ich im Browser etwas in die Suchzeile eingeben möchte werden nur diese Chrome Shortcuts aufgerufen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tsd560ti (10. April 2016)

Schon USB 2.0/3.0 ausprobiert? 

Chipsatz/USB Treiber alle installiert?


----------



## Captn (10. April 2016)

Geh mal in den Geräte-Manager und installiere die USB-Controller-Treiber neu. 
Bei mir hat letztens (schönen Dank an Windows 10 an dieser Stelle) kein USB 2.0 mehr funktioniert. Also hab ich einfach die bei Win 10 mitgelieferten Treiber neu installiert und alles hat wieder funktioniert.


----------



## iGameKudan (10. April 2016)

Ok, das P9X79 gefällt mir wirklich gut... 

Im Gegensatz zu meinem damaligen Board kann es den 3820 auch per Multi bis 43 auf allen Kernen übertakten. So muss ich nicht den 125MHz-Strap nutzen, bei dem das Board offensichtlich keine Offset-Spannung mehr unterstützt... 

Außerdem kann ich die CPU-Spannung wohl noch weiter senken - 4.25GHz haben beim 125er-Strap 1.272V verlangt, im 100er-Strap gehen 4.3GHz mit 1.252V... Und ja, erstaunlicherweise machen diese paar mV einige Grad aus. 

Das UEFI finde ich auch wirklich gut... Eine gut einstellbare Lüftersteuerung und die beim Speichern angezeigte Liste mit allen vorgenommenen Änderungen gefallen mir da noch mit am Besten. Das Geld hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## welpe21 (10. April 2016)

Ich habe gerade keinen Plan was ich machen soll. Mainboards für Sockel 2011-v2 findet man nicht zu einem guten Preis. Für 2011-v3 findet man keine billige CPU.


----------



## Captn (10. April 2016)

Intel Xeon E5-263 L v3 ES LGA2 11-3 8C Compatible with X99 i7-582 K 593 K 596 X | eBay

Sowas hier wäre eine Option. Günstige Engineering Samples.


----------



## Knogle (10. April 2016)

Hab da noch ne Liste mit meht Samples und tollen Preisem fuet v3


----------



## iGameKudan (10. April 2016)

Wobei 2,0GHz in der Spitze schon wirklich langsam ist... Da bringen einem 8 Kerne und HT auch nichts mehr.


----------



## welpe21 (10. April 2016)

Also diese CPU kann man dann mit jedem beliebigen x99 Mainboard betreiben?

8 Kerne aber nur 1,8 Ghz bzw. Turbotakt 2,9 Ghz oder?

Wurdest du die Liste mit uns teilen Knogle?


----------



## iGameKudan (10. April 2016)

Wenn der wirklich bis 2,9GHz boosten würde... 
Dort im Angebot werden von CPU-Z ja nur die Multis 12-20 gemeldet... Erfahrungsgemäß meldet CPU-Z die unterstützten Multiplikatoren entweder genau oder zu hoch, aber nie zu niedrig. 
Und bei 55W TDP wird dieser Multi nicht wirklich oft und dauerhaft anliegen.


----------



## Knogle (10. April 2016)

Zu niedrige Multis habe ich in CPU Z schon erlebt^^


----------



## etar (10. April 2016)

Ja die Boards sind aktuell echt teuer, hab da auch aktuell immer ein Auge drauf nach'n zweiten Bord. Das letzte Board nen Asus P9X79 ging für 180€+ Versand und davor ein Asrock für 250€


----------



## iGameKudan (10. April 2016)

etar schrieb:


> Ja die Boards sind aktuell echt teuer, hab da auch aktuell immer ein Auge drauf nach'n zweiten Bord. Das letzte Board nen Asus P9X79 ging für 180€+ Versand und davor ein Asrock für 250€


Sind halt aktuell die üblichen Preise, habe für mein P9X79, den i7 3820 und den NH-U9S auch 330€ hingelegt... 

Wird sich so schnell aber auch nicht ändern, schließlich bieten die meisten X79-Mainboards ja eine ausreichend aktuelle Ausstattung (-> USB 3, SATA 3, PCIe 3.0). Und die Geschwindigkeit ist auch kaum niedriger...


----------



## Knogle (10. April 2016)

Also ich bin auf 2011v3 umgestiegen weil ich ein ASUS X99-A mit beschaedigter OVP fuer 99 im Outlet bekommen habe


----------



## hansdampf388 (10. April 2016)

WoW 99€ . Top!

Mein bester Outlet Deal war mal ein G3240 für 6€ in Top Zustand .


----------



## Klausn (11. April 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also ich bin auf 2011v3 umgestiegen weil ich ein ASUS X99-A mit beschaedigter OVP fuer 99 im Outlet bekommen habe



echt? total weg vom 1366?
hmm, frag mich auch grad ob ich noch in das SR-2 investieren soll oder nicht. wobei, hab ja schon alles bis aufs gehäuse. hmmmm.

der 2011V1 scheidet für gaming für mich auch aus.


----------



## Knogle (11. April 2016)

Also ich habe fuer i7 5820k und Board letztendlich 400 ausgegeben ;D


----------



## Coregamer97 (11. April 2016)

Klausn schrieb:


> echt? total weg vom 1366?
> hmm, frag mich auch grad ob ich noch in das SR-2 investieren soll oder nicht. wobei, hab ja schon alles bis aufs gehäuse. hmmmm.
> 
> der 2011V1 scheidet für gaming für mich auch aus.



Wieso scheidet LGA 2011 bei gaming für dich aus?
Der 3960X ist im Schnitt ~ 8% langsamer als ein gleichhoch getakteter 5820K. Kein wesentlicher Unterschied ^^


----------



## tsd560ti (11. April 2016)

Hm, ich hab 370€ für 3930k und das X79 bezahlt, da hast du nen sehr guten Schnapper gemacht.

Gehen die Haswell-E auch auf 4,3-4,5Ghz unter Luft?


----------



## Knogle (11. April 2016)

Gute Frage, meiner laeuft bei 0,98V auf 3,8GHz
Also ich habe das Board wie gesagt neu vom ALTERNATE Outlet


----------



## iGameKudan (11. April 2016)

Hab mir ein Sockel 2011-Montagekit für meinen Scythe Mine 2 gekauft... Endergebnis sind Temperaturen, welche um etwa 17° gesunken sind und ein wesentlich leiserer Rechner. 

Ergo... Ich geh mit dem Takt noch weiter. 
Aktuell etwa 4,625GHz bei 1,304V und 74°...


----------



## Klausn (11. April 2016)

Coregamer97 schrieb:


> Wieso scheidet LGA 2011 bei gaming für dich aus?
> Der 3960X ist im Schnitt ~ 8% langsamer als ein gleichhoch getakteter 5820K. Kein wesentlicher Unterschied ^^



den 1366er hab ich ja schon, mit dem SR-2 so ziemlich in der max.-version. 
2011V1 kein OC möglich. (mit dem zeugs dass ich habe wie den e5 2670)
2011V3 mit X99 ist halt die einzige pattform die noch weiter entwickelt wird. 

jetzt würd ich für 1366 halt noch gutes geld bekommen..........


----------



## Watertouch (12. April 2016)

Kleines Update: Board, Speicher und CPUs funktionieren einwandfrei, der Prozessor ließ sich dank BCLK auf 3.4GHz übertakten.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. April 2016)

Wie weit kann man mit mittlerer LLC bei der Spannung bei SB-E-CPUs maximal gehen? Ich liege mittlerweile bei 4,75GHz und 80° - bei 1,344V (und fetten 166W Verbrauch laut HWMonitor... Mein beQuiet SP7 400W freut sich mächtig... ), wobei ich da vermutlich wieder 1-2 Stufen mehr brauche. Der 1344er-Test von prime ist echt erstaunlich gut fürs VCore testen geeignet. 

Leider senkt sich mit aktiviertem Strap die Spannung nicht mehr. Und ohne Strap ist bei 4300MHz Schluss...


----------



## tsd560ti (12. April 2016)

Ich kann auch keinen Offset einstellen, also nur Auto oder Fixed-Voltage. 

Im Idle liegt er angeblich bei 20-25Watt auf der CPU, von daher ist es mir egal.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. April 2016)

Hm, gestern sind wohl offensichtlich noch ein paar "günstige" 3930Ks auf EBay gelandet (200-250€)... Die 4930er sind unverhältnismäßig teuer. 
Und die Xeons kaum günstiger oder eher noch teurer. 

Über hat mein 3820 bei 1,376V tatsächlich 4,75GHz geschafft... Ob mir die 125MHz 0,04V mehr Wert sind muss ich mal sehen... Weniger mache ich mir wegen der Spannung an sich Gedanken (grenzwertig, aber in Ordnung), sondern eher, weil sie dauerhaft anliegt... Aber die Temps liegen im Leerlauf mit 37° auf einem recht niedrigen Level, und unter Last mit 81° in der Sptize auch ganz ok...


----------



## etar (13. April 2016)

Optiki schrieb:


> vlt will ja einer sein Glück versuchen..
> 
> MSI Mainboard X79A-GD45 8D | eBay
> 
> laut Anleitung zum  Board sollte es ein Schalter für das Bios B geben und der Verkäufer meinte auf Nachfrage, er hat das nicht versucht, weil keine Ahnung..



Danke Optiki, heute kam mein E5 2670 und ich habs mal kurz aufgebaut und die Kiste scheint tatsächlich zu laufen. Das Board hat mich so jetzt nur 26€ gekostet weil es als Defekt verkauft wurde. Wenn ich jetzt im Betrieb keinen anderen Defekt finde war das echt nem schnapper 




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hm, gestern sind wohl offensichtlich noch ein paar "günstige" 3930Ks auf EBay gelandet (200-250€)... Die 4930er sind unverhältnismäßig teuer.
> Und die Xeons kaum günstiger oder eher noch teurer.



Ja leider verkauft der belgische Händler gerade keine interessanten CPUs, da gingen die E5 1660 ( 3960x) immer für max 150€ weg, da würde ich mein E5 2670 wahrscheinlich auch nochmal abstoßen


----------



## Coregamer97 (14. April 2016)

Vielleicht ist dieser 3960X ES für 158€ interessant für jemanden hier ^^

Intel Core i7-396X ES C 3.3GHz 6C 15MB 5GT/s Multiplier Unlocked | eBay

Weiß jemand wo sich der 3960X ES zum normalen 3960X bzw zum E5-1660 unterscheidet?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. April 2016)

Da jeder ES ein Unikat sein kann, kann man nicht sagen wo der Unterschied liegt.


----------



## Knogle (14. April 2016)

Also habe jetzt bestimmt schon 20 ES gehabt, und 0x probleme


----------



## Coregamer97 (14. April 2016)

Dann ist der 3960X für 158€ bestimmt kein schlechter Deal ^^


----------



## tsd560ti (15. April 2016)

Alle Kerne an, Multi bis 39. 
Sieht so weit doch tauglich aus.

Von der Eigentumsproblematik mit ES weißt du?


----------



## etar (15. April 2016)

Wenn da noch Zoll drauf kommt ist es auch nicht mehr ganz so günstig oder meint ihr der kommt so durch, die Asiaten sind ja im deklarieren von Paketen oft sehr kreativ. Die Stück zahlen sind auch interessant, wo graben die so viele ES noch aus.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. April 2016)

Die müssten das doch eigentlich in der Auktion angeben. 

Oft kommen aber auch verdammt viele Pakete von Oma MingLing aus China an


----------



## u78g (15. April 2016)

....hat der 3960 schon PCIe 3.0 unterstützung??? .....weil da C0 angegeben ist?  oder geht das bei dem nur über Force-enabled-Datei wie bei meinem 3820??


----------



## hoffgang (15. April 2016)

Hmm der Umstieg auf Sockel 2011 ist schwieriger als gedacht.

Derzeit bin ich auf der suche nach einem verfügbaren, bezahlbaren Dual CPU Sockel 2011 MB, am besten im ATX Format...

Oder anders gesagt, der Nadel im Nadelhaufen. Das Mindfactory die Verfügbarkeit eines solchen Boards immer wieder nach hinten verschiebt und das gleiche Board über MF-City 100€ teurer bei Ebay anbietet macht das Vorhaben natürlich nicht einfacher :/


----------



## Klausn (15. April 2016)

dass hier wäre ein ideales 2011er mainboard mit dual sockel.
EVGA Classified SR-X Mainboard Sockel 2011, € 350,- (1230 Wien) - willhaben.at


----------



## hoffgang (15. April 2016)

Stimmt, aber gebraucht, teuer und aus Österreich.

Meine Hoffnung wäre halt neu <300. Hab ja noch Zeit bis die CPUs ankommen, aber der Trend is not my friend...


----------



## Watertouch (15. April 2016)

@hoffgang Wo ist das Problem? 
Asus Z9PA-D8 Intel C602 So.2011 Quad Channel DDR3 ATX

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S6 via Tapatalk


----------



## etar (16. April 2016)

@Watertouch

du hast in der Signatur stehen e5 2670 @ 3.4ghz. BestimmtTurbo für zwei Kerne 33x Multi mit 103mhz bclk oder? oder hat schon jemand ne Möglichkeit den Turbo auf allen Kernen laufen zu lassen ?


----------



## etar (16. April 2016)

*doppelpost


----------



## Watertouch (16. April 2016)

etar schrieb:


> @Watertouch
> 
> du hast in der Signatur stehen e5 2670 @ 3.4ghz. BestimmtTurbo für zwei Kerne 33x Multi mit 103mhz bclk oder? oder hat schon jemand ne Möglichkeit den Turbo auf allen Kernen laufen zu lassen ?


Das mit allen Kernen macht mein Board automatisch, wenn alle Kerne gefordert werden boostet er auf 3.2GHz.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S6 via Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (16. April 2016)

Ja mit RW Everything gehts


----------



## etar (16. April 2016)

Mein MSI Brett boostet nur auf die 3ghz wenn ich alle Kerne belaste, auch sowas wie  "Enchanced Turbo" im BIOS hilft leider nichts

@knogle hast den schon rausbekommen welche Stellen man editieren muss, gibs zur X79 doch Infos im Netz?


----------



## Knogle (16. April 2016)

In den MSR Registern I/O Adresse 0x198 und 0x199 als auch in den Host Bridge Registern


----------



## etar (16. April 2016)

Und was ist da alles möglich aktuell  Turbo auf allen Kernen oder sogar noch mehr

hast du nen Link zu dem Tool


----------



## Knogle (16. April 2016)

Download | RWEverything

Mehr Weis ich nicht, ist mir mangels X79 System nicht möglich


----------



## hoffgang (16. April 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> @hoffgang Wo ist das Problem?
> Asus Z9PA-D8 Intel C602 So.2011 Quad Channel DDR3 ATX
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S6 via Tapatalk



Das ist neu...

Zuerst war der Status bei MF: Erwartet am 14.04.  Das wurd am 13. auf den 19. geändert nur das es jetzt verfügbar ist.
Aber vielen Dank für den Hinweis, ich denke da schlag ich zu!


----------



## etar (17. April 2016)

Hab hier noch einen interessanten Post gefunden



			
				StYleR schrieb:
			
		

> Es besteht die Möglichkeit die E5 Serie mit 6 Kernen auf dem ASrock Boards per Bclk zu übertakten und das der Auto - Strap, seine Funktion genauso erfüllt
> 
> Beim 8 Kernen sieht es da aber leider etwas anders aus. Der Grund warum sich die E5 Serie nicht über den Strap übertakten lässt, ist die ICC. Es gibt bei den E5 Processoren keine direkte ICC die die Paths bzw. die Profile vorgibt, sondern der Takt wird von dem ClockGen Chip (DB1200) vorgegeben . Dieser Chip sollte 2 PLLs haben, welche BCLK und DMI separat betreibt. Die konkrete Implementation, von Desktop Modellen wie den I7-3930k liegt in den Händen der Mainboard Hersteller, welcher das Design macht.
> Diese Lösung gibt mehr Raum für Clock Management, beim Server-Segment liegt der "ClockGen" völllig in Händen von (Intel), somit gibt es keine Möglichkeit bisher an die Profile zu kommen.
> Das heißt aber auch, das es jederzeit möglich ist, dieses auf zu heben, durch Freigabe dieser Daten.



ASRock bereitet X79-Boards auf Acht-Kern-CPUs vor - ComputerBase Forum (bisschen runterscrollen)

Ein Screenshot findet man auch in den Post. Leider sieht man nicht was für ein Xeon e5 6kerner das ist, schätze aber e5 2600 weil die 1650/1660 ja über Multi übertaktbar sind, da brauch man den Umweg über Straps ja nicht gehen. Ein e5 2620 mit 6 Kernen gibs auf eBay schon für 50€ hat aber Stock zu wenig Takt. Hab aber auch schon oft hier im Forum gelesen das viele Boards sich nicht über strap übertakten lassen, wenn man bisschen nach i7 3820 sucht und liest.

@knogle hast du schon nen Plan was du als nächstes testen willst


----------



## etar (19. April 2016)

falls jemand auf 2011 umsteigen möchte > Gigabyte G1 Assassin 2 Mainboard Motherboard Intel I7 Sockel 2 11 in Baden-Wurttemberg - Titisee-Neustadt | Mainboards (Motherboards) kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen für 100€ ein Schnäppchen wenn man die aktuellen Boardpreise sieht


----------



## Captn (19. April 2016)

Das blöde ist an dem Board halt, dass es nur vier RAM-Bänke hat.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. April 2016)

Das Board sieht jetzt allgemein nicht so pralle bzw. nach nix besonderes aus...

Jetzt wäre die ideale Gelegenheit einen 3930K zu kaufen, da gibts gerade wieder ein paar CPUs um 180-220€ auf EBay. 
Leider ist als Schüler mein Konto chronisch leer.


----------



## Coregamer97 (19. April 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das Board sieht jetzt allgemein nicht so pralle bzw. nach nix besonderes aus...
> 
> Jetzt wäre die ideale Gelegenheit einen 3930K zu kaufen, da gibts gerade wieder ein paar CPUs um 180-220€ auf EBay.
> Leider ist als Schüler mein Konto chronisch leer.



Oder den 3960X ES für 150€


----------



## xNN (21. April 2016)

etar schrieb:


> falls jemand auf 2011 umsteigen möchte


Vielen  Dank für den Link  , bin schon seit 3 Monaten sporadisch auf der Suche nach was passendem, da musst ich jetzt einfach zuschlagen.


----------



## hansdampf388 (22. April 2016)

Habe grade meine CPU ausgebaut und hab festgestellt die CPU hat ein Loch.
Die CPU funktioniert aber, und ich konnte auch sonst nichts feststellen.
Muss ich mir sorgen machen?


----------



## iGameKudan (22. April 2016)

Nein, das Loch ist normal... Dient u.A. dem Druckausgleich (2011er-CPUs haben einen komplett verklebten Rand) und sorgt wohl auch bei der Herstellung für tendenziell ebenere Heatspreader.


----------



## hansdampf388 (22. April 2016)

Also war das Loch schon als ich das Teil gekauft habe?
Hab ich dann wohl im Dunkeln eingebaut


----------



## etar (22. April 2016)

Ja . Manchmal war es bei dir mit wärmeleitpaste zu


----------



## etar (23. April 2016)

mit nem bclk von 107 schafft der E5 2670 den auch die 1100 Punkte im Cinebench  

Das Teil brauch mehr takt. Wie schauts eigentlich mit 24/7 OC und bclk aus, kann da irgendwas passieren weil da ja noch mehr dran hängt.


----------



## Knogle (23. April 2016)

Mit nem 15 Kerner waere das toll 
Vielleicht ist ja einer irgendwann bereit den 15 Kerner fuer nen 200er bei eBay zu schiessen


----------



## tsd560ti (23. April 2016)

Wenn einer ein Testsample stellt bin ich bereit meinen Sockel zu öffnen 

Ich hätte nur Angst dass der mir bei 1,3Volt@4,4Ghz die Spannungswandler grillt. Netzteil hab ich ja jetzt ein passendes V850


----------



## Knogle (23. April 2016)

MEInst du den 15 Kerner?


----------



## hansdampf388 (23. April 2016)

Welcher ist das genau?


----------



## Knogle (23. April 2016)

Intel Xeon E7-887  v2 15 Core 2.3GHZ ES (Pre QS) QFEE | eBay


----------



## hansdampf388 (23. April 2016)

Hattest du nichtmal nen 15 Kerne gekauft?`

Mir war so das mal gelesen zu haben


----------



## tsd560ti (23. April 2016)

Er hatte ihn nur über TeamViewer ausprobiert. 

Für mich ist der eher nichts, ich bräuchte eher 6,5Ghz


----------



## Alexquad84 (26. April 2016)

Hallo Ihr alle,

Habe jetzt bis seite 44 durchgelesen, weil ich bald eine ES CPU habe die mit sicherheit Locked ist und hier *Knogle *der meister ist um die Core`s alle auf den gleichen Takt zu bringen.
Par fragen an Knogle:
1.Muss ich das bei jededem neustart wieder machen oder wird der Microcode im bios dauerhaft geändert und gespeichert? oder 2 variante über Autostart?
2.Geht er mit dem multi und Spannung im IDLE dann noch runter, wenn der Takt bei allen kernen hochgesetzt wird (die frage wegen energie einsparung).

Algemein für alle:
An alle die Ihr Bios zerschossen haben ich biete für etwas Taschengeld an euern Bios Baustein neu zu beschreiben. habe alle mittel dafür zuhaue  gerne auch mit miteglieferten bios das ihr haben wollt auf den stein kein thema.

Ach es ist übrigens bei ASUS Bords möglcih mit der recovery bios option über den USB stick egal welches bios zu Flashen.

Des weiteren wegen den Microcodes für die CPU`s
Ihr könn jeden belibigen Code ins Bios Schubbsen ES codes oder normalen und andere Orom sachen auch und die Firmwares der verschidenen controller aktualiesiern viel leicht bringt uns das hier wieter mit evtl alle Intel Xeon zu unlocken, ich denk da an den Microcode so zu verändern das er meint er hat einen cpu mit Unlocked CPU im system.

Hier das Programm:
[Tool Guide+News] "UEFI BIOS Updater" (UBU)

Fernando der ersteller des Programms ist ein Duetscher 



ach ja hier ist noch einer mit 15core ich kann ihn mir aber nicht leisten:
Intel Xeon E7-887 V2 ES 2.3GHz 15Cores CPU Processor Dell R92 HP DL58 G8 #E6 | eBay

4x Intel Xeon E7-487 v2 | 15x 2.3 - 2.9 GHz | CM8636127266, SR1GN, 211-1 | eBay


und hier ne 18 core die in V1- V2 und V3 bords läuft:
INTEL XEON PROCESSOR SR21Y E7-887 v3 2.1GHZ 45MB 18 CORES LGA211-1 | eBay


Ich meld mich bald wenn ich die neue ES CPU habe


----------



## etar (26. April 2016)

Knogle hat da bisschen was zu in seinen RW Everything Guide geschrieben, vllt hilft dir das weiter 



Knogle schrieb:


> Das ganze könnt ihr auch noch abspeichern , so das die Werte auch nach einem Kaltstart noch erhalten bleiben
> 
> In dem Fall muss man einfach in Byte 0 den Wert von Bit 0 auf 1 stellen --> Fertig!
> 
> ...



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-auf-non-oc-boards-alternative-zu-setfsb.html

Mit übertakten siehts aktuell aber noch schlecht aus. Knogle hat sich schon bisschen auf meinem x79 + E5 2670 mit RW Everything über Teamviewer umgesehen. Bis jetzt konnte erst 1 Wert verändert werden der nicht zum direkten Bluescreen geführt hat aber dort ging der Score im Cinebench R15 mit Erhöhung nach unten


----------



## Knogle (26. April 2016)

Ja wir haben den Uncore Takt auf 5GHz gezogen


----------



## Captn (26. April 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ja wir haben den Uncore Takt auf 5GHz gezogen


Und das war dann auch der tatsächliche Takt? Oo
Oder ist das nur die Theorie?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2016)

ich denke, das würde deutlich längerer Tests bedürfen,  um das zu eruieren.


----------



## Alexquad84 (27. April 2016)

*Chris-W201-Fan*

wenn es ein 10core wäre denke würde man etwas merken, oder wenn man noch weiter hoch geht das der pc einfriert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2016)

Die Frage ist ja nicht, ob es sinnhaft ist, den Uncore Takt zu erhöhen. Wenn der Cache der CPU schneller als der CoreTakt ist, bekommt man sogar eher ein Latenzproblem; 

Aber, man müsste eben erst mal schauen, wie und was man überhaupt per Register ändern kann, ohne dass der Prozessor einen BS erzeugt.
Ich halte diese Tests für unumgänglich, wenn man am Ende einen Weg sucht, einen OctaCore höher zu takten.

Am Ende kann trotzdem mit der Entwicklung in DX12 raus kommen, dass der 2650 schon @ stock ganz gut läuft, da die MultiThread-Auslastung der CPUs ja auch mit steigt.
Aber bei älteren Games ist eben die Single-Core Leistung gefragt, und die ist bei dein Sandy E und Ivy E nicht extrem hoch.


----------



## Alexquad84 (27. April 2016)

*da hats du wohl recht *


----------



## Watertouch (27. April 2016)

@Knogle Kann man außer per BCLK noch anders den Takt hochtreiben? Bin grad per BCLK auf 3.4GHz aber der Taktet nur bis 3.2GHz. Darüber wird er @stock Voltage instabil. Ließe sich da was machen?
Nen freien Multi hat das Z9PE D8 ja immerhin auch wenn die CPUs sich darüber nicht takten lassen.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S6 via Tapatalk


----------



## Alexquad84 (27. April 2016)

*Knogle*
ist glaube ich gerade mit LESEN beschäftigt.. habe Ihn mit sachen von Intel einedeckt 

es wird viel leicht bald mehr möglich sein


----------



## Knogle (27. April 2016)

Bin schon voll eingestiegen 

Bin jetzt dabei erstmal den QPI Link zu checken
Der funktioniert ja mit Routing und ist ja nicht mit dem DMI zu vergleichen weshalb ich denke dass man diesen als LC bzw. RC Kreis betrachten kann
Ich muss jetzt nurnoch das L raushauen, und dann kann ich mal schauen was dahintersteckt
Weiterhin muss ich noch beruecksichtigen dass die Signale gesendet, und empfangen werden

Wird noch bissl dauern, bisher bin ich erst hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. April 2016)

Was zur Hölle ist das denn für eine Rechnung? 

Außer den Ableitungen verstehe ich gar nichts


----------



## Captn (27. April 2016)

Es geht um Schwingkreise ^^.


----------



## etar (27. April 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> @Knogle Kann man außer per BCLK noch anders den Takt hochtreiben? Bin grad per BCLK auf 3.4GHz aber der Taktet nur bis 3.2GHz. Darüber wird er @stock Voltage instabil. Ließe sich da was machen?
> Nen freien Multi hat das Z9PE D8 ja immerhin auch wenn die CPUs sich darüber nicht takten lassen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S6 via Tapatalk



Offiziel geht's nur per BCLK. Multi, Straps, und der Turbo auf allen Kernen setzen ist bei den E5 2600er Xeons alles gesperrt. Das der 2670 bei dir nicht den vollen Turbo auf allen Kernen fährt ist normal. 1-2 Kerne geht er hoch bis zum 33 Multi, 3-4 Kerne den 32 Multi, 5-6 Kerne den 31 Multi und auf allen 8 Kernen geht der Turbo bloß auf 30er Multi. Das der per BCLK oc instabil wird ist normal, da hängt noch mehr Kram dran was mit hoch geht, pcie und so. Dafür wären eigentlich die Straps gedacht, die bei den 2600 nicht laufen. Mit nen Strap Teiler von 1.25 würde die CPU auf 125mhz BCLK laufen und die anderen Sachen mit den Standart 100mhz BCLK. Mehr als 107mhz BCLK hatte ich auch noch nicht laufen  

Deswegen liegt die Hoffnung in RW Everything obwohl der E5 2670 ja auch so schon genug Leistung hat, hätte bloß gern Single Thread noch etwas mehr Performance


----------



## Watertouch (27. April 2016)

etar schrieb:


> Offiziel geht's nur per BCLK. Multi, Straps, und der Turbo auf allen Kernen setzen ist bei den E5 2600er Xeons alles gesperrt. Das der 2670 bei dir nicht den vollen Turbo auf allen Kernen fährt ist normal. 1-2 Kerne geht er hoch bis zum 33 Multi, 3-4 Kerne den 32 Multi, 5-6 Kerne den 31 Multi und auf allen 8 Kernen geht der Turbo bloß auf 30er Multi. Das der per BCLK oc instabil wird ist normal, da hängt noch mehr Kram dran was mit hoch geht, pcie und so. Dafür wären eigentlich die Straps gedacht, die bei den 2600 nicht laufen. Mit nen Strap Teiler von 1.25 würde die CPU auf 125mhz BCLK laufen und die anderen Sachen mit den Standart 100mhz BCLK. Mehr als 107mhz BCLK hatte ich auch noch nicht laufen
> 
> Deswegen liegt die Hoffnung in RW Everything obwohl der E5 2670 ja auch so schon genug Leistung hat, hätte bloß gern Single Thread noch etwas mehr Performance


Huh? Was sind Straps? :o

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S6 via Tapatalk


----------



## etar (27. April 2016)

@watertouch

Im Grunde nur Teiler für den BCLK musst mal in deinen BIOS gucken die kannst du bestimmt auch setzten. Damit kann man die CPU über den BCLK übertakten ohne das die anderen Sachen die vom BCLK abhängig sind instabil werden. Gibt nen 1.25, 1.67, 2.5 Teiler bei den meisten Boards. Im Grunde hat man die Straps aber nie gebraucht weil der 3930k etc und die neuen 4820k,4930k etc alle nen freien Multi hatten. Nur für den 3820 waren die Straps hilfreich weil dort der Multi nur bis 42-44 frei war. Gab mit den Straps auf einigen Boards aber viele Probleme wenn man hier mal die alten Threads im Forum durch liest


----------



## Knogle (27. April 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Es geht um Schwingkreise ^^.



Korrekt


----------



## bingo88 (27. April 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Korrekt


Warum leitest du dir da die Thomsonsche Schwingungsgleichung her? Und vor allem was soll das beim QPI helfen? Der besteht ja sicher nicht (nur) aus einer Spule (L) und einem Kondensator (C). Theoretisch könnte man mit einer Veränderung der Induktivität bzw. Kapazität das Schwingungsverhalten anpassen, aber ob das hier so einfach klappen würde...


----------



## Alexquad84 (27. April 2016)

*Knogle*

Du macht das ja richtig Proffesionel


----------



## Knogle (27. April 2016)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Warum leitest du dir da die Thomsonsche Schwingungsgleichung her? Und vor allem was soll das beim QPI helfen? Der besteht ja sicher nicht (nur) aus einer Spule (L) und einem Kondensator (C). Theoretisch könnte man mit einer Veränderung der Induktivität bzw. Kapazität das Schwingungsverhalten anpassen, aber ob das hier so einfach klappen würde...



Laut dem Schaltplan den ich bekommen habe schaut der QPI wie ein LC Kreis aus  Deshalb wollte ich das als Grundlage nehmen, da ich ja alles da habe was einen Schwingkreis ausmacht
Ich denk mal zuminest stark vereinfacht kann man es als Schwingkreis betrachten, aber was anderes bleibt mir ja nicht uebrig 

Ich habe mal ueberlegt einen Kondensator mit geringerer Kapazitaet zu nehmen, oder 2 Kondensatoren in Reihe zu schalten um die schneller zu entladen nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und damit ne hoehere Frequenz zu ermoeglichen


----------



## Alexquad84 (27. April 2016)

Ich hab da so ne ideee aber schlagt mich nicht wenn ich falsch liege:

kann mann nicht bei einer unlocked CPU in rw-everything auslesen, und einfach bei einer locked CPU die sachen die anders sind ausprobiern?

hab noch nicht rw-everything gearbeitet.


----------



## bingo88 (27. April 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Laut dem Schaltplan den ich bekommen habe schaut der QPI wie ein LC Kreis aus  Deshalb wollte ich das als Grundlage nehmen, da ich ja alles da habe was einen Schwingkreis ausmacht
> Ich denk mal zuminest stark vereinfacht kann man es als Schwingkreis betrachten, aber was anderes bleibt mir ja nicht uebrig


Das meine ich ja: Das ist eben stark vereinfacht. Quasi wie ein Ersatzschaltbild. Wenn man da irgendwo was dranlötet, passiert sicherlich was (und wenn es Rauchentwicklung ist), aber ob man damit so einfach ans Ziel kommt?

Edit: Ist das eventuell eine PLL-Schaltung? Das kann man mit nem LC-Kreis als VCO machen.


----------



## Knogle (27. April 2016)

Haste TS? Oder Skype? Dann sprechen wir mal


----------



## Alexquad84 (27. April 2016)

*Knogle*

meinst du mich=


----------



## Knogle (27. April 2016)

Ne Bingo


----------



## Alexquad84 (27. April 2016)

*bämm:

Intel E5-268 ES 2.8GHz 25M 1-Core LGA211 QD29 Processor CPU | eBay
146,31€


gekauft
*


----------



## Knogle (27. April 2016)

Ehm du da haetteste liebe nen 15 kerner holen koennen^^


----------



## Alexquad84 (27. April 2016)

welchen hätte ich da nehmen sollen? grundtakt sollte schon ungefähr der gleiche sein und V2 und der preis?


----------



## Captn (27. April 2016)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Warum leitest du dir da die Thomsonsche Schwingungsgleichung her? Und vor allem was soll das beim QPI helfen? Der besteht ja sicher nicht (nur) aus einer Spule (L) und einem Kondensator (C). Theoretisch könnte man mit einer Veränderung der Induktivität bzw. Kapazität das Schwingungsverhalten anpassen, aber ob das hier so einfach klappen würde...


Schwingkreise eignen sich halt, wie du schon angemerkt hast als Ersatzschaltbild ^^.


----------



## Alexquad84 (27. April 2016)

hätte man früher machen müssen:
E7 489  in PC, Tablets, Netzwerk und Zubehor | eBay


----------



## Knogle (27. April 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Schwingkreise eignen sich halt, wie du schon angemerkt hast als Ersatzschaltbild ^^.



Wie willste das sonst erklaeren?  Mir faellt nix anderes ein


----------



## Captn (27. April 2016)

Das ist doch völlig legitim. Ich glaube du missverstehst da was ^^.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. April 2016)

Äh Leute, die Idee mit den Xeon E7-CPUs auf normale X79-Boards, könnt ihr euch knicken. Die E7-CPUs nutzen den Sockel 2011-1... Nicht 2011-0.


----------



## Knogle (27. April 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Das ist doch völlig legitim. Ich glaube du missverstehst da was ^^.



Achso dann hab ichs tatsaechlich missverstanden 

Nur bin ich jetzt am ueberlegen wie ich an die Induktivitaet komme >.<
Die Kapaizitaet der Kondensatoren habe ich inzwischen durch nen Datenblatt, und den QPI Widerstand auch


----------



## emperator (27. April 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Äh Leute, die Idee mit den Xeon E7-CPUs auf normale X79-Boards, könnt ihr euch knicken. Die E7-CPUs nutzen den Sockel 2011-1... Nicht 2011-0.



So sieht es aus!
Und die Mainboards dazu sind nicht nur extrem schwer zu bekommen, sondern selbst gebraucht noch extrem teuer. 
HP BL68 C G7 A-side for E7-48   E7-88   Server Mainboard System Board 644497-  1 | eBay


----------



## Alexquad84 (28. April 2016)

*emperator* 

gut das ich den nicht gekauft habe   aber wie willst du dir erklären das im datenblatt DDR3 und DDR4 steht? und 2011?

so viel ich weis ist 2011-0 = V1CPUS  und 2011-1=V2 CPU?S pin Kompartiebel nur der microcode mus vorhanden sein. und 2011-2= V3 CPUS und 2011-3= V4 CPU`s ebenfalls pin kompartiebel siehe ASRock ankündigung.

http://images.anandtech.com/doci/7773/Three-Different-Intel-Xeon-LGA-2011-Sockets.jpg


----------



## emperator (28. April 2016)

Du würfelst da gerade ein paar Sachen durcheinander.

Sandy Bridge-*E /EP* und Ive Bridge-*E/EP* benötigen die 2011-0 Variante des Sockel 2011.
Ive-Bridge-*EX *und Haswell-*EX*  die 2011-1 Variante des Sockel. 
Und Haswell-*E/EP* sowie Broadwell *E/EP* die 2011-3 Ausführung des Sockel 2011.

Die *E *Varianten sind nicht Multi-CPU fähig und werden als Core i7 und Xeon E5-*16*xx vermarktet.
Die *EP* Variante sind Dual- und Quad-Cpu fähig und werden als Xeon E5-*26*xx und E5-*46*xx vermarktet.
Die *EX *Variante sind Quad- und Octa-Cpu fähig und werden nur als Xeon *E7*-*48*xx und *E7*-*88*xx vermarktet.

Und eine weitere Besonderheit der EX Varianten hast du ja schon entdeckt, die Haswell-*EX *also Xeon *E7*-*48*xx  *v3 *und E7-*88*xx v3 besitzen neben  DDR4 auch noch DDR3 Support und laufen daher auch in Xeon *E7*-*48*xx/*88*xx *v2* kompatiblen Mainboards.


----------



## Knogle (28. April 2016)

Sollte man trotzdem mal ausprobieren


----------



## Alexquad84 (28. April 2016)

Welche 2011 Xeon haben jetzt alles einen offenen Multi möchte evtl noch nen CPU für den TV PC


----------



## iGameKudan (28. April 2016)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, alle Ein-Sockel-Xeonx, also die E5-16xx-CPUs.


----------



## Alexquad84 (28. April 2016)

*iGameKudan*
gabs da nicht alle die I7 K sind auch als xeon?  gits eigentlich nen 8core mit freien Multi?


----------



## iGameKudan (28. April 2016)

Also ziemlich sicher unlocked sind die E5-1650er (3930K) und E5-1660er (3960X).
Die V2 dürften es dementsprechend auch ziemlich sicher sein (4930K/4960X)... 

Wie es mit dem E5-1620er-Quad aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber wenn der auch wie der i7 3820 läuft, dann ist der nur bis 43 auf allen Kernen freigeschaltet. Der V2 dann komplett (entspricht einem 4820K...).


----------



## etar (28. April 2016)

E5 1620 = i7 3820 (4 Kerne 10mb )
E5 1650 = i7 3930k ( 6 Kerne 12mb )
E5 1660 = i7 3960x/3970x ( 6 Kerne 15mb )

Auf die sollte man sich konzentrieren, die gibt es relativ häufig und günstig. Gibt aber noch deutlich mehr 

E5 1680 ist nen 8 Kerner mit offenen Multi 

Den gibt es noch die ganzen v2 ivy Varianten


----------



## Alexquad84 (28. April 2016)

E5-1670er ist dan 3970x?

sind die Dual also E5 2680 und E5 2650 und E5 2620 nicht mit freien multi? dachte ich hab hier davor so auf seite 30-44 gelesen!,

Ich ruf morgen mal bei den Intels an ob er ne liste für mich hat  habe über meine firma da kontakte  des wär geil


----------



## etar (28. April 2016)

Ne die E5 2600 Family ist definitiv gelockt

Kannst auch im Intel Ark ein paar Daten nachgucken


----------



## Alexquad84 (28. April 2016)

im Intel Ark stehen aber dei freien Multiplikatoren nicht drin!


Mal was anderes das beweist doch das wir im Microcode rum wuseln sollten um unsere cpus zu Unlocken:
Mit H87- und B85-Chipsatz ubertakten: Asrock bringt Non-Z OC als BIOS-Update


----------



## iGameKudan (28. April 2016)

Im Falle von Haswell wird der neue Microcode dann per Windows Update wieder eingespielt. 
Du kannst dir bei Haswell Non Z-OC knicken.


----------



## Knogle (28. April 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Im Falle von Haswell wird der neue Microcode dann per Windows Update wieder eingespielt.
> Du kannst dir bei Haswell Non Z-OC knicken.



Nein das ist nur bei Skylake so 
Bei Haswell ist das ganze etwas anders, da haben die H und B Bretter einfach nur die Eigenschaften von Z Brettern, da geht nix mit Microcode
Bei Skylake dagegen kannste Non-K CPUs uebertakten, geht bei Haswell nicht


----------



## iGameKudan (28. April 2016)

Und mehr habe icha uch nicht gesagt - dass man bei Skylake Non-K-CPUs übertakten kann und dort ein UEFI-Downgrade schon reicht ist mir bewusst. 
Bei Haswell kriegst du den neuen Microcode wohl durch Windows Updates untergeschoben - ich hatte selber kurzzeitig mal einen 4670K auf einem H87-HD3 betrieben, das Non Z-OC ging selbst mit einem von Gigabyte als Non Z-OC-fähig deklariertem UEFI nicht mehr. Da hat die CPU unter Last dann auf den Normaltakt heruntergetaktet.

Falls du auf deinen G3258 hinweisen willst - den kann man ganz offiziell auf jedem Mainboard übertakten.


----------



## Alexquad84 (28. April 2016)

Was des update angeht, das kann man wieder löschen unter windows  und man kann unter windows 10 updates ausblendnen.
und dem bios Microocode vom cpu kann man auch immer austauschen.

hm ich werd mir mal eine samlung von biosen meines bords erstellen mit den ca 4Microcode updates die beim 2011 gab. mal schauen 


CPU Microcode BIOS modding questions/problems

http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/278208-unlocking-the-new-asus-3xxx-sandyivy-bridge-bios/



falls jemand sucht gerade gefunden:
Intel Xeon E5-162  LGA2 11 8 x 3,6-3,8GHz Processor CPU besser als Core i7 382  | eBay


----------



## egert217 (29. April 2016)

Ich liebäugle irgendwie mit dem Evga SR-X (natürlich dann mir 2 2670ern) aber dann liegt es wie mein SR-2 (+2 5650er) wieder nur nen Jahr lang rum weil es nicht in mein Case reingeht und ich irgendwie an meinem Orange/Türkisen Phantom hänge


----------



## Watertouch (30. April 2016)

Wer nach Haswell/Broadwell-E Xeons [ES] sucht:

10 Kerne für 220€:
Intel Xeon E5 265  V3 ES - 2.2 GHz (CM817237 1) LGA 2 11-3 QEYN CPU 9.6GT/s | eBay

12 Kerne für 300€: 
Intel Xeon E5-267  V3 ES - 2.2 GHz (CM815448 1) LGA 2 11-3 QEYK CPU 9.6GT/s | eBay

Ouhh ein 16 Kern Broadwell-E für 450€: 
Intel Xeon E5-2683 v4 ES Broadwell-EP CPU 2. GHz 16-Core 12 W Beats i7-596 X | eBay

Und ein 10 Kern Broadwell-E für 170€: 
Intel Xeon Processor E5-263  v4 Broadwell-EP CPU 2.1GHz 1 -Core 85W QHVK ES v3 | eBay

Ich muss sagen, jetzt bereu ich meine beiden 2670er etwas :'D


----------



## Knogle (30. April 2016)

Die Broadwells gibs schon seit Monaten in der Bucht 
Habe es deshalb nicht bereut ein X99 Board fuer 99 gekauft zu haben, neu


----------



## Watertouch (30. April 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Die Broadwells gibs schon seit Monaten in der Bucht
> Habe es deshalb nicht bereut ein X99 Board fuer 99 gekauft zu haben, neu


Na aber 10 Kerne für 170? Ich hätte bock, aber wie soll ich an ein Mainboard mit nem passenden Bios bekommen ohne einen Haswell-E Chip fürs Upgrade? :c

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S6 via Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (30. April 2016)

Die werden bestimmt auch so laufen, meist mit 80pMHz ohne BIOS Update

Sonst kann ich dir nen DIP mit neuem BIOS schicken


----------



## tsd560ti (30. April 2016)

Die Angebote sind ja auch alle verlockend, aber wenn ich das realistisch betrachte kriege ich meinen 6-Kerner kaum ausgelastet...


----------



## Vaul (30. April 2016)

12 Kerne schön und gut, aber die meisten Spielen nutzen ja nur 4, was will ich da mit acht oder mehr? 

Die E5-16** können die aktuellen i7 nicht schlagen oder?


----------



## tsd560ti (30. April 2016)

Welche aktuellen i7 wo drin? 
Beide übertaktet? 

Im Cinebench komme ich ein gutes Stück vor einen 6700k-OC.


----------



## Vaul (30. April 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Welche aktuellen i7 wo drin?
> Beide übertaktet?
> 
> Im Cinebench komme ich ein gutes Stück vor einen 6700k-OC.



Jo den i7 6700k mein ich. Aber bist du auch flotter unterwegs bei Spiele?


----------



## tsd560ti (30. April 2016)

Da würde ich nicht von ausgehen, müsste man mal in Benchmarks vergleichen. 

Der 1650@4,3Ghz dürfte mit einem 5820k zu vergleichen sein. @4,5Ghz dann mit einem 5930k.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Mai 2016)

Viele neue Games.nutzen nun mal schon mehr als 4 threads, ab dem 5. Thread hat ein echter Sechskerner Vorteile gegenüber nem Quad mit smt.

Also bringen die e5-16xx natürlich auch da was. Wenn man von älteren Games redet, die kaum nen Dual Core ausgelastet haben, dann bringen die da nix. 
Der Trend mit dx12 geht aber weiter zu mehr Paralelisierung.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2016)

Im Endeffekt läuft dir Frage hier auf das Selbe hinaus:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/435362-hyperthreading-welche-spiele-profitieren.html
Was von 4+SMT profitiert mag auch mehr echte Kerne.


----------



## Gripschi (1. Mai 2016)

Hmh da könnt ich Schwach werden meinen Xeon 1230v3 und 3770k abzustoßen für nen 6 Kerner.

Aber sinnvoll ist es eigentlich nicht.

Liebäugle da mit einen 3930k aber ob das wirklich lohnt, ach Mensch alles eure Schuld wegen den TOpic hier -__-


----------



## Klausn (1. Mai 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Wer nach Haswell/Broadwell-E Xeons [ES] sucht:
> 
> Ouhh ein 16 Kern Broadwell-E für 450€:
> Intel Xeon E5-2683 v4 ES Broadwell-EP CPU 2.GHz 16-Core 12W Beats i7-596X | eBay
> ...



die 2 broadwell-e's sind ja interessant. kann man die übertakten? da würd ich ja glatt schwach werden und ein MSI X99 board kaufen und das teil reingeben.


----------



## Knogle (1. Mai 2016)

Die normalen 10MHz BCLK halt

Ich wuerde das Risko eingehen und ihn als erstes kaufen und Testen, fehlen aber 20€ >.<


----------



## welpe21 (1. Mai 2016)

Laut Intel taktet der E5-2630 auf 3.1 GHz hoch. Wenn man den noch übertakten könnte wäre es ja für Gamer schon was oder?


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Mai 2016)

Im Grunde bekommt man jeden dieser Prozzis auf 4Ghz hochgezogen, nur sollte man es bei einem 12+ Kerner dann lieber als Booststufe einrichten und den All-Core Turbo lässt man dann eben bei 3,5Ghz.


----------



## Knogle (1. Mai 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Im Grunde bekommt man jeden dieser Prozzis auf 4Ghz hochgezogen, nur sollte man es bei einem 12+ Kerner dann lieber als Booststufe einrichten und den All-Core Turbo lässt man dann eben bei 3,5Ghz.



Nein kriegste nicht


----------



## Pexies (1. Mai 2016)

Ihr macht mich gierig. Habe derzeit ein i7 3930k laufen. Beim zocken bin ich zufrieden. Rendern dauert aber immernoch ewigkeiten. Ebenso ist die cpu beim aufnehmen ausgelastet beim live h246 codec....

Wollte daher ein dual xeon holen. Wird zwar frühestens was ende nächsten Monat. Aber der e5 2630 v4 hat es mir angetan....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Mai 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Nein kriegste nicht


Echt? Wieso das denn nicht, angekommen die sind unlocked?


----------



## Knogle (1. Mai 2016)

Wer sagt dass die unlocked sind?


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Mai 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Echt? Wieso das denn nicht, angekommen die sind unlocked?



Unlocked sind nur die E5-16xx-CPUs... Das dürfte sich auch mit Braodwell nicht geändert haben.


----------



## Vaul (1. Mai 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Hmh da könnt ich Schwach werden meinen Xeon 1230v3 und 3770k abzustoßen für nen 6 Kerner.
> 
> Aber sinnvoll ist es eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Liebäugle da mit einen 3930k aber ob das wirklich lohnt, ach Mensch alles eure Schuld wegen den TOpic hier -__-



Lass den Kopf nicht hängen.  Die e5 26** lohnen sich akkut eh nicht under e5 1650 kommt nur knapp an den i7 sockel 2011v3 ran.


----------



## etar (1. Mai 2016)

Naja für mich hats sich der E5 2670 für 80€ und nen x79 Board für 26€ schon gelohnt. So schlecht ist der 2670 nicht


----------



## Klausn (1. Mai 2016)

ich glaub, wenn man den e5 2670 auf 4GhZ bekommen würde, wäre dass eigentlich die beste CPU am Markt für Gaming. (Preis/Leistung)
lt. meinen Benches ist er ja gleich schnell ohne OC wie mein 5650 auf 4GhZ.


----------



## etar (1. Mai 2016)

Ja ohne OC macht der E5 2670 1030 Punkte Multi und 115 Single im Cinebench. Mehr als BCLK 107 und 3200mhz auf allen Kernen hab ich noch nicht rausbekommen  wird Zeit das knogle da mehr rausholt


----------



## Vaul (1. Mai 2016)

Nebenbei, was würdet ihr für Bretter und CPU Kühler empfehlen für die Xeon's?


----------



## etar (1. Mai 2016)

Für Dual CPU 2011 wurde das in dem Thread genannt

Asus Z9PA-D8 Intel C602 So.2011 Quad Channel DDR3 ATX


----------



## welpe21 (1. Mai 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Echt? Wieso das denn nicht, angekommen die sind unlocked?



Sind ja leider nicht unlocked sonst wären die Prozessoren schon lange weg.^^


----------



## Knogle (1. Mai 2016)

Ich kann aufjedenfall berichten wie die 10 Kerner gehen


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Mai 2016)

Die vielen Kerne bringen einem leider auch nur etwas, wenn man diese auch auslasten kann. 
Für den Alltagsbetrieb eines Spielers bringen sie einem leider nicht wirklich viel... Und ob nicht 6 schnell taktende Kerne die bessere Wahl als 10 sehr Langsame... 

Die eignen sich nur für speziellen Workload. Ich meine, mich reizen diese Vielkerner auch. Ich mag halt schnelle CPUs... Aber ich kann mit den Teilen im Alltag nix anfangen.


----------



## Knogle (1. Mai 2016)

Ich denke fuer nen kleinen Server sind die ganz optimal


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Mai 2016)

kleiner Server mit 10 Kernen plus SMT, schon klar 
Ich nehm auch immer meinen LowBudget Gaming PC mit i7 5820k@4,5GHz und 2 GTX980ti Ligtning mit zu den LAN-Partys


----------



## Watertouch (2. Mai 2016)

@Vaul Das Z9PA-D8 und zwei EKL Atlas stellen für mich grad den Sweetspot dar. Leise, kompakt und ne hohe Kühlleistung für Übertaktung.

Oh nein mir kommt wieder ne Idee die ich umsetzen will -.- Den 10 Kern Broadwell-E auf ein AsRock mITX Board schnallen und das ganze bei Release ins DanA4 packen xD Meinen Geldbeutel wird das nicht freuen :'D

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S6 via Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (2. Mai 2016)

Also ich hol mir den 10 Kern Bratwell auch


----------



## Watertouch (2. Mai 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also ich hol mir den 10 Kern Bratwell auch


Kannst mir ja einen spendieren xD

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S6 via Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (2. Mai 2016)

Soviel Kohle hab ich als Schueler auch nicht


----------



## Klausn (2. Mai 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> @Vaul Das Z9PA-D8 und zwei EKL Atlas stellen für mich grad den Sweetspot dar. Leise, kompakt und ne hohe Kühlleistung für Übertaktung.
> 
> Oh nein mir kommt wieder ne Idee die ich umsetzen will -.- Den 10 Kern Broadwell-E auf ein AsRock mITX Board schnallen und das ganze bei Release ins DanA4 packen xD Meinen Geldbeutel wird das nicht freuen :'D
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S6 via Tapatalk



da wirst mit den Kühlern ein Problem haben, die gehen da sicher nicht nebeneinander drauf. 
Ich habe ja dieses Board für meinen "kleinen" Server: 
ASRock Rack > EP2C6 2-4L/D16

Selbt da musste ich schon beim Kühler aufpassen.


----------



## Watertouch (2. Mai 2016)

Klausn schrieb:


> da wirst mit den Kühlern ein Problem haben, die gehen da sicher nicht nebeneinander drauf.
> Ich habe ja dieses Board für meinen "kleinen" Server:
> ASRock Rack > EP2C62-4L/D16
> 
> Selbt da musste ich schon beim Kühler aufpassen.


Die Kühler haben jeweils auf einer Seite kaum Überhang über den Sockel. Wenn man die mit der"schmalen" Seite aneinander montiert dürfte es passen. Nur hoher Ram ist problematisch, mein Samsung ECC passt jedoch problemlos drunter.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S6 via Tapatalk


----------



## Unrockstar85 (2. Mai 2016)

Das ist dochn Haswell EP, oder?
Intel Xeon E5-165 3.2GHz 6-core 12MB Cache LGA 211 Processor SRKZ | eBay

Warum ist das Dingen so Billig? Da kommt man ja echt in Versuchung zu kaufen, oder Übersehe ich da ein Detail?
Würde mein Macho denn da noch mitmachen? (case istn Fractal R5)


----------



## Coregamer97 (2. Mai 2016)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Das ist dochn Haswell EP, oder?
> Intel Xeon E5-165 3.2GHz 6-core 12MB Cache LGA 211 Processor SRKZ | eBay
> 
> Warum ist das Dingen so Billig? Da kommt man ja echt in Versuchung zu kaufen, oder Übersehe ich da ein Detail?
> Würde mein Macho denn da noch mitmachen? (case istn Fractal R5)



Nein das ist ein Sandy-E (i7 3930K)


----------



## Unrockstar85 (2. Mai 2016)

Coregamer97 schrieb:


> Nein das ist ein Sandy-E (i7 3930K)




Ahh also Falsche Bezeichnung. Das heisst also 2011-1?

Was mich nämlich verwundert, ist die Beschreibung des Händlers:
Based on 22nm Haswell EP micro architecture and with LGA 2011-3 packaging, the Intel Xeon E5-1600 family has core count ranging from four to eight, and supports DDR4 of up to four channels to feed these cores with adequate data. The support for Turbo Boost and Hyper-Threading technology take the computing capability to the next level.

Klingt eben doch nach Haswell EP, deswegen frage ich


----------



## Coregamer97 (2. Mai 2016)

Ja, Sockel 2011. Der E5-1650 ist praktisch identisch zum i7 3930K.

Der Verkäufer weiß anscheinend nicht was genau er da Verkauft ^^
Wenn das Teil E5-1650 heißt und wie auf dem Bild aussieht, dann ist es eben kein Haswell-EP sondern der Sandy-E ^^


----------



## Unrockstar85 (2. Mai 2016)

Coregamer97 schrieb:


> Ja, Sockel 2011. Der E5-1650 ist praktisch identisch zum i7 3930K.
> 
> Der Verkäufer weiß anscheinend nicht was genau er da Verkauft ^^
> Wenn das Teil E5-1650 heißt und wie auf dem Bild aussieht, dann ist es eben kein Haswell-EP sondern der Sandy-E ^^



Danke für die Info.. Also ich verstehe aber dennoch nicht, wieso die so Günstig sind. Der 3970K sollte ja meinen 3570K und selbst nen 4770k locker in die Tasche Stecken. Singlethreadded sind 3,2GHz ja ausreichend und mich reizt grade die Multithreadded Leistung. Ich glaube auch kaum, dass Haswell-EP auch so schnell so günstig wird. Nun müsste ich nur nochn Extreme 4 /  7 kriegen


----------



## Coregamer97 (2. Mai 2016)

Mein E5-1660 hat inklusive Gewährleistung und Versand 100€ gekostet. Entspricht also einem i7 3960X. Da Die E5-16** Xeons alle unlocked sind ist OC auch kein Problem.
Warum sie teilweise so günstig sind weiß ich auch nicht, aber soll uns doch nicht stören 

Für wenig Geld lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall ^^


----------



## Unrockstar85 (2. Mai 2016)

@ Coregamer:

Hast du ein Tipp für ein günstiges und Bezahlbares Mobo? Mein I5 3570K ist mit Brett ja auch noch 150-200€ Wert.. Das wäre ja Quasi ein Invest von nur 150-200€ für Mehrleistung und 6C..Muss wohl tatsächlich an den Facebook CPUs liegen.. 
Irgendwie Krank


----------



## Coregamer97 (2. Mai 2016)

Schau dich mal bei eBay Kleinanzeigen um, da kann man oft gute Boards für vernünftige Preise ergattern. 
Einen speziellen Tipp habe ich nicht, dafür kenne ich mich zu wenig mit dem Sockel aus. 

Ich habe das ASUS P9X79 WS für 150€ inklusive Versand gekauft.
Ich denke du findest auch ein gutes Board für einen guten Preis.


----------



## etar (2. Mai 2016)

Wollt gerade sagen so günstig ist der Händler nicht, da gabs schon bessere Angebote 

Beim Board muss man bisschen suchen und Glück haben, da ist die Nachfrage ziemlich hoch und das Angebot an Boards sehr begrenzt. Die gingen auch mal günstiger weg auf eBay


----------



## Unrockstar85 (2. Mai 2016)

etar schrieb:


> Wollt gerade sagen so günstig ist der Händler nicht, da gabs schon bessere Angebote
> 
> Beim Board muss man bisschen suchen und Glück haben, da ist die Nachfrage ziemlich hoch und das Angebot an Boards sehr begrenzt. Die gingen auch mal günstiger weg auf eBay



Hast du nen Tipp für mich? Offener Multi wäre auch Nice.. Ich dachte so an 1650 und nen X79 Asrock/MSI oder Gigabunt.. Leider wie du schon sagtest schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## etar (2. Mai 2016)

Wenn du eine CPU mit offenen Multi willst würde ich einfach nach Auktionen und nicht nach Sofortkauf gucken, die Preise sind dann deutlich günstiger. Ob i7 3930k, E5 1650 oder E5 1660  ist egal, alle gleich gut und sind relativ günstig. Auch ruhig mal weltweit gucken, da findet man oft bessere ausländische Angebote. Gestern ging ein 3930k auf eBay DE für 112€ weg. 

Intel Core i7 3930K CPU | 12 Threads / 6 Kerne | gebraucht 0735858224512 | eBay 

Ansonsten kannst du auch per Sofortkauf recht günstig ein E5 2670 kaufen dort hat man aber kein offenen Multi. Im Cinebench kommt er ungefähr auf die gleiche Leistung wie der i7 3930k ist aber Single Thread deutlich schlechter. So schlecht ist die Sandybridge Architektur aber auch noch nicht das er im Single Thread komplett Versagen sollte mit seinen 3,3ghz.

Bei den Boards würd ich echt einfach mal nur so gucken egal welche Marke und die Angebote verfolgen und falls mal eins past zuschlagen, ab und so stellt mal jemand auf eBay Kleinanzeigen ein schnapper rein, die sind aber schnell weg oder halt bei eBay mitbieten. Ich hatte das Glück das netterweise jemand hier im Thread auf ein Board mit zerflashten BIOS hingewiesen hatte was ein DualBios hat. So hatte ich ein Board für 26€ auf eBay ersteigert, lief tatsächlich


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. Mai 2016)

etar schrieb:


> So hatte ich ein Board für 26€ auf eBay ersteigert, lief tatsächlich



mein aktuelles serverboard stammt aus ner Grabbelkiste mit 4 Boards für ~25€+Versand  von denen eins nicht lief aber das welches ich wollte und 2 andere schon ...


----------



## Coregamer97 (2. Mai 2016)

Ich würde auf jedenfall einen Xeon E5-1620/50/60 nehmen da die offen sind. Der E5-2670 lohnt sich nicht da er wie gesagt zu niedrig taktet.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (3. Mai 2016)

Coregamer97 schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jedenfall einen Xeon E5-1620/50/60 nehmen da die offen sind. Der E5-2670 lohnt sich nicht da er wie gesagt zu niedrig taktet.



Mhh dann lohnen nur 1650/60 aus den Staaten.. Nen 1620 ist zwar Nett, aber die Bretter sind teuer, also wäre der schritt 3570K zu 1620 irgendwie auch nicht so das wahre. Nun werde ich mal nach einem Preisgünstigen Brett ausschau halten. Leider sind die Preise in D soo hoch


----------



## Knogle (3. Mai 2016)

Hat sich eigentlich noch jemand den 10 Core Bratwell geholt?


----------



## Unrockstar85 (3. Mai 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich noch jemand den 10 Core Bratwell geholt?



Bratwell? kann man damit etwa auf 10 Platten sein Essen kochen?


----------



## Knogle (3. Mai 2016)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Bratwell? kann man damit etwa auf 10 Platten sein Essen kochen?



Muss ja wenns der Nachfolger von Heizwell ist


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Mai 2016)

Und dann war da noch Drylake, der Wäschetrockner?

Sind die Broadwell-E jetzt eigentlich schon auf dem Markt, oder weshalb hat Facebook die SB-E(oder wie der 2670 heißt) alle rausgehauen?


----------



## Knogle (3. Mai 2016)

Broadwell-E  kriegste schon in der Bucht als Engineering Samples, Broadwell-EP ist ja schon seit einem Monat raus


----------



## Knogle (4. Mai 2016)

Habe mir jetzt nen 12 Kerner Broadwell-EP fuer 87 Euro gegoennt


----------



## etar (5. Mai 2016)

Kann man mal machen  was taktet der so?


----------



## Knogle (5. Mai 2016)

1,7GHz, 1130 Punkte Cinebench, 65W TDP  30M Cache


----------



## iGameKudan (5. Mai 2016)

Und was genau bringen dir jetzt die 12 Kerne? 
Klar, das Teil ist günstig gewesen, aber du musst satte 24 Threads vollkommen ausgelastet bekommen, damit das Teil gerade mal so schnell wie nen 5820K ohne OC wird.

Bei diesen Vielkernern muss man schon auf einen gewissen Mindesttakt acht geben - und 1,7GHz sind wie man sieht viel zu wenig.


----------



## Knogle (5. Mai 2016)

Also ich kann mit 1,7GHz gut leben 
Und fuer 87$ konnt ich da nix sagen, vorallem bei der TDP
Ich nutze die CPU fuer Schach, und meinen Apache Server, daher optimal, nutzt beides alle Freds aus
Da kommt ein 87$ i3 nicht mit 

Trotzdem ist die performance pro Kern bei 1,7GHz noch hoeher als bei einem X5650 @2,6GHz


----------



## Watertouch (5. Mai 2016)

@Knogle Uiuiui, haste nen Link zu dem Schnäppchen oder war das einmalig?


----------



## Knogle (5. Mai 2016)

Schreib mir ne PN


----------



## Rolk (6. Mai 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Schreib mir ne PN



Falls du dein Insiderwissen teilen willst, mich habt ihr auch fast soweit so etwas anzuschaffen.


----------



## Watertouch (6. Mai 2016)

@Knogle geht da eigentlich was mit dem Takt?

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S6 via Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (6. Mai 2016)

Jo die ueblichen 10MHz BCLK
Mehr konnte ich bisher noch nicht testen, aber da geht bestimmt was, weil man mit den i7 CPUs den Strap nutzen kann, also warum nicht auch mit den Xeons?
Ich bin dem auf der Spur


----------



## Coregamer97 (6. Mai 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> also warum nicht auch mit den Xeons?



Weil Intel das nicht möchte ^^


----------



## Knogle (6. Mai 2016)

Intel will vieles nicht, heisst ja nicht dass es nicht geht 

Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht


----------



## Coregamer97 (6. Mai 2016)

Ich hoffe du schaffst es


----------



## Watertouch (6. Mai 2016)

@Knogle Halt mich bitte auf dem laufenden wie hoch sich das Schätzchen treiben lässt ^^

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S6 via Tapatalk


----------



## simons700 (6. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute hab ein Problem.
Hab mir ja vor 2 Monaten ein X79 Fatalaty in den Ebay Kleinanzeigen gekauft.
Der Verkäufer hat es als funktionstüchtigen Rückläufer eingestellt.
Einer der Pins war etwas verbogen, ich hab ihn dann etwas zurück gebogen naja.
Leider habe ich jetzt erst die Möglichkeit das Board zu testen (mit einem E5-2670 C1) 
Der E5-2670 C1 steht nicht in der Kompatibilitätsübersicht von ASRock aber der E5-2670 C2 schon und der E5-2680 C1 z.b. auch 
Nun ja, das Board Bootet nicht und gibt den Fehlercode 19 aus:
"Pre-memory South Bridge initialization is started"
Wenn man die Fehlercodes als eine Art Ablauf der Initialisierung verstehen kann ist das die zweite South Bridge Initialisierung und zwischen der Ersten und zweiten wurde der Microcode Geladen.
Was ja wieder dafür sprechen würde dass die CPU nicht kompatibel ist...
Was würdet ihr machen?
Ein C2 Sample oder einen e5-1660 auf Ebay kaufen und hoffen dass es dann funktioniert, mit dem Risiko dass es wirklich am MB liegt und ich dann noch einen Prozessor da habe den ich mit Verlust verkaufen kann oder das Board als eventuell defekt auf Ebay verkaufen???


----------



## c00LsPoT (6. Mai 2016)

Schade, dass die Boards sogar OC anbieten aber Intel die XEON sowas von gelockt hat... das bisschen Übertakten über BCLK lass ich dann lieber ganz sein. Waren das noch schöne Zeiten mit FSB... (teilweise über Jumper direkt auf dem Board fest einstellbar *hach*).


----------



## Coregamer97 (7. Mai 2016)

simons700 schrieb:


> Hey Leute hab ein Problem.
> Hab mir ja vor 2 Monaten ein X79 Fatalaty in den Ebay Kleinanzeigen gekauft.
> Der Verkäufer hat es als funktionstüchtigen Rückläufer eingestellt.
> Einer der Pins war etwas verbogen, ich hab ihn dann etwas zurück gebogen naja.
> ...



kannst dir ja auch einen E5-1620 zum testen  holen, der ist halt billiger


----------



## simons700 (7. Mai 2016)

Coregamer97 schrieb:


> kannst dir ja auch einen E5-1620 zum testen  holen, der ist halt billiger



Das stimmt aber den brauch ich ganz sicher nicht mehr nach dem Testen, egal ob das Board dann geht oder nicht


----------



## L3stat (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,verfolge diesen Thread schon eine Weile und habe mich nun entschieden,dass ich auch ein Doppel-Xeon-System bauen möchte.
Hätte dazu auch direkt eine Frage:
Kann ich ohne Probleme dieses Board:
http://ark.intel.com/de/products/56253/Intel-Server-Board-S2600GZ#@specifications

Mit 2x E5-2670 V1 + DDR3 ECC Ram benutzen?Unterstützt wird er laut der Seite ja.
Würde das System auch zum Gaming nehmen wollen,also wahrscheinlich mittels Riserkabel meine GPU einbauen,wegen dem dezent schlechten Aufbau.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Mai 2016)

Wo willst du das Board denn einbauen?
Das passt in kein normales PC-Gehäuse...


----------



## L3stat (8. Mai 2016)

Das ist mir klar.
Plane mit meinem Bruder(Schreiner) eine Casecon um das gute Stück dann einfach an die Wand zu hängen.
Im Notfall sollte es im Xigmatek Elysium das hier noch rumsteht durchaus Platz finden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Mai 2016)

Ich hätte hier noch ein LianLi PC P80, falls das wer für nen Dual Build braucht 

Wenn das wen interessiert,  das wird die Tage in meinem Verkaufsfred auftauchen,  muss das noch grob reinigen,  hab es aus nem Raucherhaushalt.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Mai 2016)

L3stat schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar.
> Plane mit meinem Bruder(Schreiner) eine Casecon um das gute Stück dann einfach an die Wand zu hängen.
> Im Notfall sollte es im Xigmatek Elysium das hier noch rumsteht durchaus Platz finden.



Das ist ein Board für Rackserver. Da kannst du noch nicht mal ein normales Netzteil anschließen (die beiden dicken gewinkelten Slots neben dem rechten CPU-Sockel sind die Anschlüsse für redundante Netzteile). Die PCI-E Riser mussm an auch noch unterkriegen, sofern man PCI-E Slots braucht. Allein mit dem Bau eines Gehäuses kommst du da also nicht hin.


----------



## Watertouch (9. Mai 2016)

Warum nimmst du nicht einfach ein normales ATX Dual Socket Mainboard? Die gibts neu für unter 300€.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S6 via Tapatalk


----------



## Pexies (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

wäre super von euch, sofern Ihr mich näher beraten könntet. Denke ein eigener Thread ist sinnvoller 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-cpu-videobearbeitung-gaming.html#post8203001

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Alexquad84 (15. Mai 2016)

SO meine 10 Core ES 2011 V2 ist da und ich bin höchst angetan :

Alte CPU übertaktet auf 4,6Ghz  DDR3:
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img2016032602tc1eauprgj.jpg

Neuer PC in der arbeit der verkauft wurde 2011V3 +DDR4:
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img2016040419rpoxlzn7gc.jpg
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img20160405134n0icrbfza.jpg



Meine NEUE CPU 10core ohne Übertaktung DDR3:
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenanntnt7lm9jz5v.jpg


Knogle
meinst da geht noch mehr  wann hast du zeit?


----------



## Knogle (15. Mai 2016)

Ich komme mit meinem 87 Euro Broadwell-EP auf 1310 Punkte Cinebench bei max. 45W Verbrauch


----------



## Alexquad84 (15. Mai 2016)

LOL dan ist meine ja echt .

magst mal mit teamviwer reinschauen?


----------



## Knogle (16. Mai 2016)

Naja meine hat auch nur 1.7GHz Takt bei 12 Kernen


----------



## Alexquad84 (16. Mai 2016)

meinst du wir können die 3,3Ghz auf allen kernen bei turbo einstellen bei mir?


----------



## Alexquad84 (16. Mai 2016)

was es nicht alles gibt :
Intel Xeon E5-2696V4 22 Cores 44 Threads 14nm 55MB Cache TURBO 3,6GHz | eBay


----------



## Pexies (16. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mir gestern 2 Stück von dem Bestellt:

Intel Xeon E5-2673V3 2.4Ghz 30Mb 5GT/s ES 12-Core LGA2011-V3 CPU Processor | eBay

Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (16. Mai 2016)

Pexies schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern 2 Stück von dem Bestellt:
> 
> Intel Xeon E5-2673V3 2.4Ghz 30Mb 5GT/s ES 12-Core LGA2011-V3 CPU Processor | eBay
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


Alter Verwalter.. die sollten richtig was rausreissen


----------



## Pexies (16. Mai 2016)

Das hoffe ich doch. Mein alter i7 3930k muss in Rente [emoji14]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (16. Mai 2016)

Pexies schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich doch. Mein alter i7 3930k muss in Rente [emoji14]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


Du kannst den mir ja gerne schenken wenn er dir zu langsam ist... 

Ich habe letztens auch dieses Video von LinusTechTips gesehen. Besonders im Task-Manager sehen die 88 Threads der zwei E5-2699v4 beeindruckend aus, auch die über 5000 Punkte im Cinebench...
Leider ist der Nutzen solcher CPUs nur für wenige Anwendungsfälle gegeben. Denn in den allermeisten Fällen bringt einem ein schnell taktender 6- oder 8-Kerner mehr. 

Wenn man natürlich zufällig diesen multicorelastigen Workload hat sind 1310 Punkte im Cinebench bei 45W TDP echt... cool.


----------



## Knogle (16. Mai 2016)

Ja aber die 1310 Punkte habe ich nur mit nem 12 Kerner der mit 1,7GHz Taktet
Konnte aber mit 112MHz BCLK also bisschen mehr rausholen
RAM takter auf 3400MHz, die CPU zieht laut Amperemeter max 3,8A bei 12V, also sehr humaner Verbrauch
Bin extrem zufrieden mit dem Teil fuer 87 Euro


----------



## Pexies (16. Mai 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Du kannst den mir ja gerne schenken wenn er dir zu langsam ist...



Der ist schon verkauft und bringt mir gerade mal das Geld rein für das neue Mainboard^^

Bin gespannt, was die beiden so an Leistung haben. Neben Premiere Pro bin ich auch am Spielen und gleichzeitig am Aufnehmen. 
Damit Spiele und Programme besser bei solchen Prozessoren skalieren, hab ich mal gelesen, sollte man das HT deaktivieren. Sollte bei 24 Kernen und 48 Threads dennoch schön aussehen


----------



## Knogle (16. Mai 2016)

Ich nutze das System fuer meinen NAS mit Apache2, MySQL, Teamspeak, Gameserver, FTP Server, Cloud,VMs, da war mein alter Pentium G3258 immer auf 100% 
Habe dann ueberlegt nen Skylake i5 fuer 200, dann ises aber der Broadwell-EP fuer 87 geworden


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (17. Mai 2016)

OK


----------



## Alexquad84 (18. Mai 2016)

*
Knogle*

kannst du mir mal deine Bios einstellungen posten würd gerne an meinem BCLk auch drehen. aber bei BCLK 103 spinnt scheinbar schon der USB hier

können wir gennerell mal zsammen schrauben )) . kommst du wirklich aus Kerpen?  ich wohne nähe münchen.

hab gerade in einem englischen forum gelesen das es für mein MB ein MOD bios gibt das egal welche CPU drin ist MAX TURBO macht nur finde ich das bios nicht der link ist down 



mal was anders:
wer ist dafür das wir eine whatsapp gruppe gründen mit 2011 V1-V3?   und mit OC treffen und und und drum herum 

bin morgen abend übrigens in Olching beim Gigabyte Stamtreffen für Händler. falls jemand fragen hat mir schreiben ich löcher die dann vor ort*.


ach ja mal vorne verlinken:
sandy-bridge-e-oc-guide *


----------



## Knogle (19. Mai 2016)

Das hier ist meine X99 Kiste, mit dem Broadwell-EP
Konnte auch schon eine Broadwell-E CPU in eBay kaufen 
@alex: jo klaro warum nicht


----------



## Klausn (20. Mai 2016)

@alexquad
danke für den Guide, hab den jetzt vorne verlinkt. 
eine whatsapp-gruppe wäre zwar super,  aber OC geht ja nicht mit den xeons... 

@knogle
schau mal bei youtube unter "DIY Testbench", da sind ein paar schöne tipps für dich.


----------



## Alexquad84 (21. Mai 2016)

*Klausn* 

knoge möchte doch erst nur testen vor einbau  das bleibt ja nicht so denke ich. sowas wäre zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Watertouch (21. Mai 2016)

Im geringsten Maße schon @Klausn. Meine beiden hab ich auf immerhin 3.4GHz takten können, danach wurden sie instabil.
Was mich gewundert hatte war, dass die 3.4GHz mit Standartspannung erreichbar sind, aber kein höherer Takt möglich ist, egal ob ich die Spannung aufdrehe oder nicht.

Edit: Die Idee mit der WA Gruppe find ich gut.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S6 via Tapatalk


----------



## Alexquad84 (21. Mai 2016)

Ist jetzt generell schon jemand mit

RW-Everything weiter?

1.mir ginge es um Speicher takt erhöhen
2.MAX TURBO erhöhen.
3.Turbo auf allen kernen zum MAX Takt.


Ok ich erstelle eine Gruppe. einfach jeder per PN seine handy nummer mir schicken wird dan jeder eingeladen.


----------



## PiEpS (21. Mai 2016)

Bin bald auch im Club, habe mir heute ein Sabertooth Board ergattert.


----------



## etar (22. Mai 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Im geringsten Maße schon @Klausn. Meine beiden hab ich auf immerhin 3.4GHz takten können, danach wurden sie instabil.
> Was mich gewundert hatte war, dass die 3.4GHz mit Standartspannung erreichbar sind, aber kein höherer Takt möglich ist, egal ob ich die Spannung aufdrehe oder nicht



Weil nicht die CPU instabil wird sondern der ganze andere Kram der mit am BCLK hängt


----------



## tsd560ti (22. Mai 2016)

Kann man noch die Spannung von SA/Southbridge oder was gerade limitiert erhöhen?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watertouch (22. Mai 2016)

etar schrieb:


> Weil nicht die CPU instabil wird sondern der ganze andere Kram der mit am BCLK hängt


Kann man denn noch irgendwie höhere Taktraten erreichen?

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S6 via Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (22. Mai 2016)

Bestimmt, mit Hardwaremod


----------



## Alexquad84 (22. Mai 2016)

Knogle
Watertouch

sind schon in der WhatsApp gruppe.

kommt alle dann kommen wir mit dem OC schneller weiter .

einfach mir PM schreiben.

LOL  den will ich haben!!:
Intel Xeon E5-2687w V4 Dodeca-core [12 Core] 3 Ghz Processor - Socket R3 | eBay




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexquad84 (22. Mai 2016)

test!!

Der 2687W V3  der müste doch mit offenen multi sein


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Mai 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Kann man denn noch irgendwie höhere Taktraten erreichen?



wenn es sich so wie bei den alten x58 board verhält ja. dann ist das von den chips auf dem board aber auch von der hardware abhängig. sprich du kannst die hardware die am bclk hängt austauschen und eine weitere steigerung ermöglichen. jedoch ist diese steigerung meist auch nicht sehr viel höher auser du hast sehr groses glück bei den komponenten.
das problemist das meist mehr wie eine sache früh limitiert weswegen das immer ne fuddelei ist.
wenns wie gesagt ähnlich wie bei den x58 boards (da vor allem topboards) ist kann man mit manchen spannungen unterstützend wirken um den spielraum etwas zu erweitern.
bei S2011kann ichs leider nichtso genau sagen da ich zuletzt zu X79 anfangszeiten nen S2011 board samt bios in den händen hatte und somit nur die erfahrungen von x58 teilen kann. aber ich meine da gab es gewisse übereinstimmungen, bin mkr aber nicht ganz sicher.

wäre auch schon im club denke ich, wenn ich aktuel nicht aufn ordentliches auto sparen müsste^^. da habe ich aktuel für solche just for fun investitionen leider kein geld übrig


----------



## ArnoGK (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

denkt ihr der Xeon E5-2670 läuft auf meinem Rampage IV Extreme? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Kombi gemacht?


----------



## tsd560ti (29. Mai 2016)

Der v2 wohl schon, V1 hab ich jetzt nichts zu gefunden.
RAMPAGE IV EXTREME | Motherboards | ASUS Global

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk


----------



## ArnoGK (29. Mai 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Der v2 wohl schon, V1 hab ich jetzt nichts zu gefunden.
> RAMPAGE IV EXTREME | Motherboards | ASUS Global
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk




Danke für den Link, habe auch schon gesucht und nichts gefunden dazu.. 
Der V2 kostet ca. 1000€...
Und den V1 kann ich für ~110€ kaufen. 12 Monate Gewährleistung und 14 Tage Widerruf.

Zum zocken wird er mir aber wahrscheinlich 0% Mehrleistung bringen, eher Verlust, da er max. 3.3GHz taktet. Mein 4820K läuft bei 3.7GHz ohne Turbo.

Vielleicht bringt DX12 Neuerung im Punkto Mehrkernoptimierung .


----------



## Captn (29. Mai 2016)

Der V1 läuft auch auf dem Rampage mit entsprechendem BIOS (nimm einfach das letzte). Falls es nicht laufen sollte, musst du mit einer kompatibelen CPU das BIOS flashen.


----------



## etar (29. Mai 2016)

Ich würd den 4820k behalten und ordentlich die Sporen geben. Irgendwas Richtung 4,5ghz wenn der das mitmacht. Das ist spieletechnisch einfach die noch effizientere Lösung. Der hat noch ein gutes Verhältnis aus Single Thread Performance und Multithread mit seinen 4C / 8T bei ordentlich Takt. Gute Speicherbandbreite haste durch Quadchannel bei den kleinen 2011 ja trotzdem schon. 

Der 2670 würde sich für dich nur lohnen wenn du die 8 Kerne Auslasten kannst. Single Thread ist er doch schon etwas langsamer, gerade durch den niedrigen Takt. Wahrscheinlich würdest du durch den Verkauf vom 4820k + Kauf vom 2670 noch Geld überhaben. 

Der 2670 lohnt sich gerade bei den Leuten die noch keine 2011 CPU haben und an ein Board gekommen sind. Den bekommste bei eBay schon für 69€ mit 30tagen Garantie( hab vor zwei Monaten noch 85€ bezahlt).


----------



## tsd560ti (29. Mai 2016)

Ich würd das Upgrade machen, erstmal noch den BLCK hochziehen und dann warten bis Battlefield 1 rauskommt und jeden Kern dankend annimmt. -Oder zumindest die Hintergrundanwendungen, falls vorhanden, nichts bremsen.

Ein 6-Kerner bringt ja jetzt schon Vorteile gegenüber einem 4-Kerner, von daher würde ich zuschlagen.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk


----------



## ArnoGK (29. Mai 2016)

Mein 4820K schafft 4.5GHz bei unter 1.2V. Das auf Anhieb ohne großes rumgespiele.

Ich würde den auf jeden Fall behalten.

Ich meine 8 Kerne für ~110€, da kann man nicht großartig meckern. Vor allem mit 12 Monaten Gewährleistungung.


Ich denke, ich werde den Prozessor mal bestellen und ggf. ein bisschen die spieletauglichkeit mit aktuellen Games testen.

Vielleicht kann ich mit dem R4E mehr als 3.3GHz gehen...


----------



## tsd560ti (29. Mai 2016)

Wie hoch geht er denn mit 1,3V dann? :O 

Ein 4,8-5Ghz Exemplar würde ich nicht ersetzen, der ist ja schon quasi so schnell wie 6-Kerne@Stock

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk


----------



## ArnoGK (29. Mai 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wie hoch geht er denn mit 1,3V dann? :O
> 
> Ein 4,8-5Ghz Exemplar würde ich nicht ersetzen, der ist ja schon quasi so schnell wie 6-Kerne@Stock
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk



Müsste ich mal testen, was er für 4.8GHz braucht.
Ich lass den 4820K bei 3.7GHz laufen, habe momentan nur eine R9 270x ..


----------



## etar (29. Mai 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich würd das Upgrade machen, erstmal noch den BLCK hochziehen ...



Viel mit BCLK hochziehen ist beim 2670 aber nicht  das + merkste nicht was da zu holen ist


----------



## iGameKudan (29. Mai 2016)

Ich habe (meiner Meinung nach) auch eine relativ gut übertaktbare CPU - der 3820 schafft 4.75GHz mit etwa 1.38-1.39V. 
Theoretisch würde ich den auch so schnell laufen lassen, nur habe ich halt das Problem, dass der 3820 den Multi für alle Kerne nur bis 43 freigeschaltet hat.

Wobei das glaube ich zumindest auch wieder ein Vorteil meines Boards ist - ich hatte ja früher mal die gleiche CPU mit einem MSI X79A-GD65 8D, mit dem Board konnte ich nicht eine einzige Multistufe über den Turbo für einen Kern übertakten. Da musste ich zwangsweise den Strap nutzen. 

Für mehr als 4.3 GHz muss ich also den BCLK übertakten oder den 125 MHz-Strap nutzen, allerdings komme ich per BCLK-OC nicht sehr viel weiter wie etwa 4.5 GHz (und BCLK-OC ist ja sowieso so eine Sache...) und der 125 MHz-Strap legt die Spannungsregelung lahm -> ich müsste den Prozessor dauerhaft mit 1.39V laufen lassen... Das ist es mir die zusätzlichen 450MHz dann doch nicht wert. 

Das ist halt neben der erhöhten IPC ein weiterer Vorteil des 4820K - der ist komplett entsperrt.


----------



## PiEpS (1. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     Heute kam mein Sabertooth, schaut euch mal den Sockel an, nicht so geil oder? Ist über Amazon Drittverkäufer (Privatanbieter gekauft wurden) Er hat auch nicht mal so eine Mainboard Schutz Folie, die unter dem Mainboard liegt benutzt. Nur mit Luftpolsterfolie umwickelt. -.- Was denkt ihr, soll ich versuchen die Pins hinzubiegen? Hat mich halt nur 120 Eus effektiv gekostet, Zustandsbeschreibung vom Anbieter war " gebraucht - sehr gut"   -.-


----------



## Watertouch (1. Juni 2016)

@PiEpS Ouh das sieht gar nicht gut aus  das solltest du definitiv reklamieren, sowas geht gar nicht.


So nun zum Thema, ich bin zwar nun nicht mehr nutzer der 2011 Plattform, aber das Prinzip ist das selbe.
Ich habe nun meinen E5 2680v4 zum laufen bekommen, kann ihn aber nur bis 2.6GHz mit BCLK hochziehen weil da ja noch RAM und PCIe und so weiter dran hängen.
Kann mir jemand das OC mit Straps erklären? Die Anleitungen im Internet waren wenig Anfängerfreundlich 
Danke schonmal ^^


----------



## Knogle (1. Juni 2016)

PiEpS schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du mal im Outlet geschaut? Da kriegste fuer den Preis wat neues


----------



## etar (1. Juni 2016)

PiEpS schrieb:


> Heute kam mein Sabertooth, schaut euch mal den Sockel an, nicht so geil oder? Ist über Amazon Drittverkäufer (Privatanbieter gekauft wurden) Er hat auch nicht mal so eine Mainboard Schutz Folie, die unter dem Mainboard liegt benutzt. Nur mit Luftpolsterfolie umwickelt. -.- Was denkt ihr, soll ich versuchen die Pins hinzubiegen? Hat mich halt nur 120 Eus effektiv gekostet, Zustandsbeschreibung vom Anbieter war " gebraucht - sehr gut"   -.-



Das bekommt man auf alle fälle wieder hin sind ja nur 2-3 verbogene Pins, wenn da keiner abgebrochen ist, ist das ein leichtes. Ich würde den Verkäufer aber troztdem ne Nachricht schicken, das geht gar nicht. Ohne Sockelschutz würde ich keine Boards verschicken. Luftpolsterfolie reicht aber aus wenns im originalen Karton liegt.



Watertouch schrieb:


> @PiEpS Ouh das sieht gar nicht gut aus  das solltest du definitiv reklamieren, sowas geht gar nicht.
> 
> 
> So nun zum Thema, ich bin zwar nun nicht mehr nutzer der 2011 Plattform, aber das Prinzip ist das selbe.
> ...



mhm ein Xeon E5 2600er und strap OC das sieht wohl schlecht aus. Kenn mich mit 2011-3 nicht aus aber bei 2011 geht strap oc mit meinem Xeon E5 2670 100% nicht. So liest es sich auch im Netz. Wenn das da genau so ist siehts schlecht aus. Bei strap oc musst du bloß den Teiler von 1.0 auf 1.25  setzen je nachdem wie das bei dir im Bios steht, dann läuft die CPU mit 125mhz x Multi und der Rest der Plattform bekommt die stabilen 100mhz die standart sind. Bei manchen Boards reichts auch aus den BCLK auf 125 mhz zu stellen und er nimmt den automatisch den 1.25 Teiler und die 100mhz BCLK wieder

Die meisten/besten Anleitungen findet man mit dem i7 3820, woanders wurde es aber auch nicht mehr gebraucht 
Wie hoch geht der Turbo auf allen Kernen beim E5 2680v4 ?



Knogle schrieb:


> Hast du mal im Outlet geschaut? Da kriegste fuer den Preis wat neues




Aber sicherlich kein 2011er Board. Nur die ollen 2011-3 aber die bekommt man ja überall gerbraucht hintergeworfen


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte gestern tatsächlich die Möglichkeit, in der Berufsschule an einem HP ProLiant DL380P G8 rumzuspielen...
Ein "alter" Behördenserver. 

Leider war ich dann etwas enttäuscht - dem Lehrer wurde wohl ein Vielkerner versprochen... Leider war schlussendlich nur ein Xeon E5-2609 verbaut. Nur 2,4 GHz, 4 Kerne, kein HT, kein Boost... 

Da der Server unter Anderem für verschiedene Virtualisierungsprojekte im Unterricht genutzt werden soll, ist das natürlich etwas dünn.

Habe da auch mal den Vorschlag mit dem E5-2670 gemacht. Ist nur die Frage, wer die dafür fälligen 220€ (zwei CPUs sollen im Zweifel genutzt werden, damit immerhin etwa zwei Threads pro Nutzer zur Verfügung stehen) hinlegt. Denn Auslandseinkäufe sind definitiv ausgeschlossen... Und dann halt das übliche Problem: Schule != Geld haben.


----------



## PiEpS (2. Juni 2016)

Puh, wie würdet ihr in der Sache weiter verfahren? Spekulieren und Pins gerade biegen? 2/3 des Geldes zurückverlangen, Restwert ist dann ja ca der eines defekten Sabertooths auf Ebay.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Juni 2016)

Ist der Pin verbogen oder nur etwas verdreht? 

Meins ist auch so ähnlich gekommen und war mit kleiner Korrektur locker lauffähig.


----------



## Alexquad84 (8. Juni 2016)

wer noch mit in die whatsapp gruppe mag einfach melden!


----------



## PiEpS (8. Juni 2016)

Habe die Pins gerade gebogen und der PC läuft nun. Bin grad am evaluieren wie hoch der BCLK geht. 107 Mhz scheinen stabil zu laufen.  Da komm ich im Cinebench Singlecore auf 111 Punkte, allerdings läuft der Ram auch nur bei 1440 Mhz und irgendwie geht er nicht in den letzten Turbo Multi. Läuft mit 3210 Mhz durch. Gibt es irgendeinen Kniff um die letzte Turbostufe zu erzwingen?


----------



## etar (8. Juni 2016)

3210 Mhz wäre ja nur der Turbo mit 30er Multi für alle Kerne, Singlecore sollte er ja bis zum 33er Multi hochgehen. Beim Singlecore Test von Cinebench liegt bei mir der 33 Multi aber auch nicht dauerhaft an, der sprignt komischerweise immer zwischen 30-33.


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Juni 2016)

LieBt du nur Core 0 ab? 

Windows wechselt gerne mal den Kern, sodass du quasi ein Turbo-Roulette hast.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Juni 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> LieBt du nur Core 0 ab?
> 
> Windows wechselt gerne mal den Kern, sodass du quasi ein Turbo-Roulette hast.


Das Problem hatte ich mit meinem i7 3820 in Cinebench R15 auch... Der wollte im Singlethread-Test einfach nicht von 4.5 auf 4.75 GHz hochtakten. Nicht mal, wo ich dem Cinebench einen bestimmten Kern zugewiesen habe. Der konnte patrout nicht die letzten zwei Multiplikatoren (38 statt 36) nutzen.


----------



## PiEpS (9. Juni 2016)

Hmm, habe auch mal Stalker probiert. Was ja bekanntlich nur einen Kern nutzt. Da verharrt der Takt auch bei 3200 Mhz. Die letzte Turbostufe habe ich noch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, das Stalker auch mit nur 3,2Ghz gefühlt besser läuft als mit dem Xeon 5650 auf 4Ghz.


----------



## Knogle (9. Juni 2016)

Auch mein toller 14 Kerner ES laeuft auch nicht auf dem ASUS X99-A, nur auf dem ASUS X99-A II


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Juni 2016)

Lass mich raten, das gibts nicht für nen schlanken Grünen im Outlet? 

Meiner läuft echt spitze auf dem MSI-Board. Frisst zwar bisschen Strom mit Fixed Volt, aber ansonsten keine Probleme mit Überhitzung.

Ich schau mal ob  Turbo in,GTA V geht.


----------



## Knogle (11. Juni 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, das gibts nicht für nen schlanken Grünen im Outlet?
> 
> Meiner läuft echt spitze auf dem MSI-Board. Frisst zwar bisschen Strom mit Fixed Volt, aber ansonsten keine Probleme mit Überhitzung.
> 
> Ich schau mal ob  Turbo in,GTA V geht.



Korrekt  280 Euro muss man dafuer schon hinschmeissen


----------



## simons700 (16. Juni 2016)

Alexquad84 schrieb:


> wer noch mit in die whatsapp gruppe mag einfach melden!



Is man da mit V3 auch zu gelassen^^


----------



## simons700 (16. Juni 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Korrekt  280 Euro muss man dafuer schon hinschmeissen


Warum kein Gigabyte?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (17. Juni 2016)

Hai, 

die *E5-2670 *scheinen langsam aber sicher vergriffen zu sein, denn die Preise sind inzwischen um ca. 20% gestiegen. Das ist aber immer noch günstig!
*SC2* habe ich auf 4k mit einer R9 390X im 4vs4* ohne Ruckelkram *gespielt.* Singlethread ist also mit 3,3GHz in Ordnung*. Hatte mir im Luxx ein* ASRock EP2C602 *mit E5-2670 für 330€incl gesichert und eBay half mir mit einer weiteren C2 für 89 incl. 
RAM sind die günstigen *Crucial Ballistix DDR3-1600*mit denen ich  "noch" einen Weltrekord bei HWBot halte. Unfair gegenüber allen anderen mit 8-Kanal-RAM anzutreten, aber mir egal...
AIDA64 - Memory Read overclocking records @ HWBOT
Das Sys ist Spieletauglich, aber kaum mit Luft zu kühlen. Das ist Quatsch! Aber Menschen, die sowas kaufen, kühlen sowieso nicht mit Luft. Wasser ist die kuhlste Sache dafür. Dennoch suche ich händeringend nach einer Möglichkeit das Dual-Serverboard sanft zu OCen oder gar Crossfiretauglich zu machen.

Leider geben die Xeons angeblich die Bits nicht ans Board zurück, die für die Straps notwendig sind. Wenn man nur den Header so verbiegen könnte, daß der Xeon den Betriebszustand als normal sieht...

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## etar (17. Juni 2016)

Naja gibt noch genug E5 2670 C1 aus Amerika für 45€ + 26€ Versand/Zoll, macht bei mir bei normaler Nutzung keine Probleme. Ja mit OC siehts schlecht aus meiner macht 107 BCLK mit, das ist ja kaum die Rede wert, ich lass meinen zurzeit Stock laufen. Mit den Straps hatte ich auch keinen Erfolg aber so ließt man auch überall im Netz von anderen. Könnte man den 2670 mit seinen 8 Kernen Richtung 4ghz übertakten wäre der richtig geil


----------



## kampfschaaaf (17. Juni 2016)

C1 mit C2 zusammen hat bei mir testweise mit den unbuffered_RAMs Probleme mit 8-Kanal gemacht. 2x C2 ist kein Problem. Einzelne mit Baseclock im einstelligen Prozentbereich zu OCen ist auch kein Ding. Aber Dual-OC ist wohl mit dem SR-2 gestorben.....


----------



## etar (20. Juni 2016)

Hab für mein x79 mit E5 2670 jetzt noch nen 8gb kit geholt um Quadchannel und endlich mal 16gb RAM zu haben  .
Läuft auf 2133mhz, das doppelte an Bandbreite ist aber nicht ganz rausgekommen durch Quadchannel.
Sind G.SKILL Tridentx 2400 CL10 Riegel, auf 2400 mhz hab ich sie aber noch nicht stabil bekommen, muss dafür wohl noch die VTT und System Agent Spannung erhöhen.
Wenn man so die alten x79 Guides liest macht aber auch nicht jede CPU 2400mhz mit. Die i7 3820, 3930, 3960 und der E5 2670 basieren ja alle auf den gleichen 8 Kern DIE.


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2016)

Hier mal Stromverbrauch meiner CPU





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_iQSmtwj9KQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schoen zu sehen dass die CPU im Idle 4-5A zieht, bei CPU-Z Benchmark knapp 9A, also ungefaehr 100-110W 

Ab 0:48 mache ich einen kurzen LinX run, und dort sieht man dass die CPU eindeutig die TDP ueberschreitet durch den Einsatz der AVX2 Einheit in LinX, da sind schonmal 12A drinnen, also gut 140W Verbrauch


----------



## simons700 (21. Juni 2016)

du hast den e5-2630L V4 ES aus Japan oder?


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2016)

Ich habe den E5-2650 v4 aus den USA 
Kostet um die 100

1500 Punkte Cinebench Multithread, 120 single thread


----------



## PiEpS (21. Juni 2016)

120 hab ich auch ca mit meinem 2670 allerdings boostet er nicht konstant, nur ab und an auf 3,5Ghz. 

Davon abgesehen bin ich aber bisher sehr zufrieden. Wenn alles gut geht veräußere ich mit etwas Glück meine 7970 auf Ebay für 150 Euro und hole mir eine Polaris mit 8Gb und OC, komme ich dann auf Gesamtkosten von 250 Euro und hab nen Achtkerner mit 32GB + Grafik auf geschätzt 980 Niveau vom Speed, 2017 kann kommen.


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2016)

wieviel punkte macht der so?


----------



## simons700 (21. Juni 2016)

Krass,
gabs den mal so günstig?
Kostet jez ja wieder 180 plus Versand und Steuern.
Hast du schon mal geschaut was mit BCLK so geht?


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2016)

BCLK geht 107MHz


----------



## PiEpS (21. Juni 2016)

Jo, bei mir auch genau 107Mhz BCLK, 1105 Punkte unter Win10. Anderes Betriebssystem noch nicht probiert.


----------



## simons700 (21. Juni 2016)

ja is eh gut!
Hab mir jez mal den Amazon Prozessor bestellt 
E5-2666 v3


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2016)

Wieviele Kerne und Takt?


----------



## simons700 (21. Juni 2016)

10 Kerne Haswell e
3,5 auf einem 3,2 auf allen.


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2016)

Oh bin gespannt auf den Score 
Bei mir kann ich dank Broadwell-EP den AVX Multi unabhaengig vom Multi einstellen


----------



## PiEpS (21. Juni 2016)

Wieviel hast du dafür gelöhnt? Ist ja auf Ebay relativ günstig zu bekommen... Zwischen 200 und 300.


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2016)

87 Euro meine ich

Kann ja gerne mal paar Links reinschicken von vernuenftigen Bratwell CPUs


----------



## simons700 (21. Juni 2016)

Ja ich hätte so gerne einen E5-2640 v4 gehabt aber den gibts ja nicht momentan, der US Händler verlangt bei mir außerdem 44€ Versand (weiß nicht wo du deinen Gekauft hast) und der Japaner hat nur den E5-2630L  V4...
Naja sollen ja angeblich etwas besser gehen die Haswel-E also was BCLK an geht.
Linus hat da ein Video wo er 113 schafft. Naja schauma mal


----------



## etar (21. Juni 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> wieviel punkte macht der so?



Der 2670 macht mit bclk 107 im Single 122 und im Multi 1104

edit: sry, hab ne seite ausgelassen


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2016)

Simon magste mal in unsere WA Gruppe kommen?


----------



## mrpj (4. Juli 2016)

Ich mach mich gerade wegen einem neuen Workstation/Server für mich schlau und bin in den letzten Tagen vermehrt über die günstigen  LGA2011v1 Xeons gestolpert. 
Für mich sind gerade 2 Prozessoren preislich attraktiv: E5-2670 und der E5-1620 - ich bin aber unschlüssig mit welchem der beiden Prozessoren ich den build bauen soll.

Aufgaben der Workstation (die eher als  24/7 Server gehandhabt wird):
- Bereitstellung von verschiedenen VMs für die Entwicklung (Gitlab, CI-Runners etc.)
- Webserver/Hosting von diversen microservices (Testserver)
- Webhosting kleiner/privater low-traffic Webseiten
- Privater MediaServer
- Gaming via Nvidia Gamestreaming auf AndroidTV (oder remotr)

Die 8 Kerne des E5-2670 kommen dem ganzen Server und der Entwicklungsgeschichte sicher zu gute. 
Auch denke ich mir, dass Spiele selten mehr als 4 Cores auslasten würden, so dass genug Resourcen zur Verfügung stehen, falls auf die microservices/webhosting Geschichten zugegriffen wird. 

Beim E5-1620 würde die höhere SingleCore Leistung PC Spielen zugute kommen - aber ist der Unterschied wirklich deutlich merkbar? 
(Als Anhaltspunkt hab ich mir mal Benchmarks von AMDs FX83X Serie angeschaut, deren SingleCore Leistung ja ungefähr gleichauf zu dem E5-2670 sein sollte).

Was meint ihr? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2016)

Ich würde den 2670 nehmen. 

Wenn man sowieso schon nen X79 kauft kann man auch die 50€ Aufpreis für doppelte Kerne bezahlen.


----------



## mrpj (4. Juli 2016)

Da overclocking beim e5-2670 ja nicht drinnen ist, braucht man auch nicht umbedingt ein x79 consumer board kaufen. 
Ich hab ein mir ein hp z420 MB mit C602 Chipset geschnappt

Die Frage ist aber, ob der E5-1620 trotz der 4 cores nicht für mein setup besser geeignet wäre. (Wegen der SingleCore performance?)


----------



## emperator (4. Juli 2016)

Der E5-2670 hat einen Single Core Turbo von 3,3 Ghz und All-Core von 3 Ghz und der E5-1620  einen 3,8 Ghz Single Core Turbo und 3,7Ghz All-Core Turbo. 
Das heißt der E5-1620 ist bei Single Core ca.  15 % schneller, dafür ist der E5-2670 bei Volllast durch die extra Cores ca. 70-80%  schneller. Und wenn im Hintergrund beim Gamestreaming, VMs, MediaServer, Webserver und weitere Dienste laufen, wirst du mit 4 Cores sowieso nur begrenzt Spaß haben.


----------



## RogerG781 (1. August 2016)

Hallo Xeon-Freunde, 
hab auch vor einiger Zeit ein Asus Z9PA-U8 bei Kleinanzeigen bekommen. Derzeit ist es mit einem E5-2670 im Betrieb und es soll heute meine Workstation ersetzen, bin gerade dabei mir noch eine Soundkarte zu organisieren 

Für ein VM-Lab hab ich noch günstig ein EPC612D8 ergattern können. Leider hat es noch ein Bios, welches die V4 Xeons nicht offiziell unterstützt. 
Der nun installierte Xeon E5-2628l scheint mit dem derzeitigen Bios nicht zu laufen. Es startet bleibt aber mit der Meldung "System Initializing" und Anzeige Error-Code-LED b7 hängen. Hab bereits verschiedene RAM-Module probiert, Bios Reset, aber leider alles ohne Erfolg. 
Gibt es bei AsRock evtl. wie bei Asus eine Bios Recovery Funktion, damit ich das aktuelle Bios flashen kann? 
Ein Xeon v3 hab ich gerade nicht zur Hand


----------



## emperator (1. August 2016)

Nein, gibt es leider nicht. 
Also entweder einen Haswell-E/EP CPU zum flashen besorgen oder den Support anschreiben, die schicken dir dann einen neuen Biosbaustein mit dem aktuellen Bios zu. Das dauert aber meist ~1 Woche.


----------



## RogerG781 (1. August 2016)

Jou, danke. Hab mal den Support kontaktiert und schaue bereits nach einem aktuelleren  Bios Chip. Auf eine Woche kommt´s auch nicht mehr an


----------



## Gast201808272 (2. August 2016)

Ah, den thread hab gesucht, hänge hier gleich mal ne Frage an.
Ich habe auch ein Auge auf die Xeons geworfen, dachte mir dann aber wenn schon denn schon. Also es soll ein Dual Sockel System werden. Nur sind die meisten Boards einfach zu groß für normale ATX Gehäuse.
Das einzige, was ich bisher gefunden habe ist ein Asus Z9PA-D8.
Sind euch noch andere Dual Sockel Boards geläufig, die nicht größer als E-ATX Standard sind?


----------



## Pexies (2. August 2016)

Workstation Boards sind doch passend. Es gibt jede menge davon.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast201808272 (2. August 2016)

Ich hab noch keins gesehen.


----------



## Pexies (2. August 2016)

Wir reden von 2011-3? Schau mal auf geizhals. Im workstationbereich nennt man das ssi eeb.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RogerG781 (2. August 2016)

Ja, bei Geizhals ein schauen, da kannst du auch super filtern. Allerdings ist die Auswahl eher gering für ATX mit dual CPU support. 
Für Sockel 2011 oder 2011-3?


----------



## Gast201808272 (3. August 2016)

Ssi eeb ist zu gross, wie ich bereits schrieb.


----------



## Pexies (3. August 2016)

Also mein SSI EEB passt doch auch auf den E ATX Sockel in das Thermaltake Core X9

Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast201808272 (3. August 2016)

Pexies schrieb:


> Also mein SSI EEB passt doch auch auf den E ATX Sockel in das Thermaltake Core X9
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk



Naja, normal ist das aber eher nicht. Bei mir ist bei 27 cm Breite Schluss. Das sollte EATX sein, soweit ich informiert bin. Und die meisten Workstation Boards sind stolze 33 cm breit.


----------



## Knogle (3. August 2016)

Also SSI EEB hat wunderbar gepasst bei meinem Coolermeister HAF X


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. August 2016)

Bei Interesse stelle ich das hier noch nicht wieder komplett zusmamengebaute Lian Li Armorsuit PC-80 in den Marktplatz, dann könnt ihr euch drum "hauen"


----------



## RogerG781 (4. August 2016)

Das Z10PA-D8 ist z.B. ein Dual Xeon 2011-3 Mainboard im ATX Layout, genauso wie das X10DRL-i . 
Und für Sockel 2011 (v1) gibt`s Z9PA-D8 & X9DRL-EF. 
Also Auswahl ist da, wenn das Gehäuse der limitierende Faktor ist, dabei lässt sich das ja leicht austauschen


----------



## RogerG781 (4. August 2016)

Jemand rund um Köln der zufälligerweise auch ein AsRock EPC612-D8 mit Xeon E5 v3 CPU hat?  
Der Support hat sich noch nicht gemeldet und die bisher angeschriebenen Bios-Bauer können wohl keine 128MBit Chips flashen.


----------



## Gast201808272 (4. August 2016)

Ein neues Gehäuse kommt nicht in Frage. Ich hab ein Silverstone FT02 und will nie wieder was anderes


----------



## iGameKudan (5. August 2016)

Huch, ich hätte ja gedacht, dass die Dual-2011-0-Boards deutlich teurer sind...
Bei dem Z9PA-D8 muss man dann aber definitiv noch eine Soundkarte und mindestens eine USB-Karte einplanen. 

Das Supermicro-Board ist irgendwie für die Tonne, da man dort keinen x16-Slot hat. x8 ist zwar für den Serverbereich schon eine Menge, für eine Workstation- oder Spielekiste eher so meh. Gut, dafür ist das Board aber auch nicht gedacht - aber bei 80 PCIe-Lanes hätte es mehr sein dürfen.

An die, die hier einen Sockel 2011-0-Sechskerner haben: Mit was für einem Takt und was für einer Spannung (unter Last, wegen der LLC) fahrt ihr eure CPUs? 
Mein 3930K läuft mit 4,0 GHz bei 1,18V - vermutlich ginge sogar weniger, wenn ich im Leerlauf nicht unter 0,69V rutschen würde...

Leider sind für 4,2 GHz schon 1,256V nötig - und da wird meine CPU mit 86° unter prime-Last schon grenzwertig warm.


----------



## Knogle (5. August 2016)

Dual CPU ist schon fuer die Tonne


----------



## iGameKudan (5. August 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Dual CPU ist schon fuer die Tonne


Weil?
Einziges Problem dürfte es sein, dann noch entsprechende CPUs zu finden. Bis auf den E5-2670 wird das dann nämlich etwas teuer, und selbst der 2670 hat schon einen relativ niedrigen Takt.


----------



## Gast201808272 (5. August 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Dual CPU ist schon fuer die Tonne


Glaub ich kaum. Vor allem aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die single-socket CPUs nur Ausschuss sind (maximal 6 Kerne beim V1 und V2, maximal 8 bei V3 und V4 - aus welchem Grund?).
Einzig die fehlende OC Möglichkeit nervt gewaltig. Aber der Boost-Takt ist ja ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Knogle (5. August 2016)

Komisch, in meinem 1366 Thread wurde immer gesagt von einer grossen Anzahl von Leuten, dass Dual Sockel schrott ist


----------



## tsd560ti (5. August 2016)

Ich bin bei 1,312V (Ausgelesen) und 4,5Ghz (4-Core) bzw 4,4Ghz (6-Core) aufgrund von Instabilität in Prime. 
Mein Board kann leider kein Offset, aber dafür ne GatlingGun


----------



## Gast201808272 (5. August 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Komisch, in meinem 1366 Thread wurde immer gesagt von einer grossen Anzahl von Leuten, dass Dual Sockel schrott ist


Gibts für diese Aussage auch eine Begründung? Interessiert mich, weil ich mir ein Dual 2011er System aufbauen will


----------



## iGameKudan (5. August 2016)

Bei Dual-Socket hat man halt das Problem, dass Anwendungen explizit auf die Nutzung von zwei CPUs ausgelegt sein müssen. Das ist nochmal eine andere Geschichte wie bei Multicore-CPUs... 
Schließlich rechnen da ja zwei CPUs mit jeweils eigenem Arbeitsspeicher. NUMA ermöglicht zwar den Zugriff auf den Speicherbereich der jeweils anderen CPU, jedoch dauert dieser Zugriff relativ lange. Meines Wissens nach (genau weiß ich es nicht) brauchen die Programme entsprechende Anpassungen, um auf unterschiedlichen CPUs bzw. in Speicherbereichen mehrerer CPUs laufen zu können.  

@tsd: Das X79 XPower II kann keinen Offset, nicht mal nur einen Positiven? 
Mal sehen, wenn ich mir eine Kompakt-Wasserkühlung (oder so ein Fertig-Set zum selbst zusammenbauen, mal sehen... Oder ich bediene mich an gebrauchten Teilen vom Marktplatz.) kaufen sollte, sollte auch bei mir mehr drin sein. 
Mit meinem Mine 2 und den zwei Lüftern erreiche ich halt keine besseren Temperaturen - wieso, habe ich dir ja schon in der PN erläutert.


----------



## Knogle (5. August 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Bei Dual-Socket hat man halt das Problem, dass Anwendungen explizit auf die Nutzung von zwei CPUs ausgelegt sein müssen. Das ist nochmal eine andere Geschichte wie bei Multicore-CPUs...
> Schließlich rechnen da ja zwei CPUs mit jeweils eigenem Arbeitsspeicher. NUMA ermöglicht zwar den Zugriff auf den Speicherbereich der jeweils anderen CPU, jedoch dauert dieser Zugriff relativ lange. Meines Wissens nach (genau weiß ich es nicht) brauchen die Programme entsprechende Anpassungen, um auf unterschiedlichen CPUs bzw. in Speicherbereichen mehrerer CPUs laufen zu können.
> ...



und genau da ist das Problem
Hatte ja auch mehrere Dual Sockel Systeme, und in 99% der Faelle wurde nur ein Sockel genutzt
In keinem einzigen meiner Spele ist es vorgekommen dass die zweite CPU genutzt wurde, die hat einfach nix gemacht
Einzig in meinem Schach Programm Deep Fritz 12 wurden beide CPUs bzw. beide NUMA Knoten genutzt, aber das wars auch

Also in Spielen kannste die zweite CPU komplett knicken, und in einem Grossteil der Programme, bis auf Benchmarks

Weiterhin kommst du bei Dual Sockel nicht unter 2 Minuten Startzeit weg, weil das initialisieren, und synchronisieren der beiden CPUs ewig dauert
Um Windows drauf laufen zu lassen brauchst du ausserdem die jeweilige Pro Version, weil die Home Versionen nicht mit mehr als 1 Sockel umgehen koennen


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2016)

Ich habe schon selbst geschriebene Software auf einem MultiCpu System laufen lassen und ohne Anpassungen alle vorhandenen Threads nutzen können. Natürlich hatte ich keinen so hohen Gewinn durch die Parallelisierung wie es vielleicht bei einer Einzel-CPU gewesen wäre, aber unbedingt explizit anpassen muss man eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. August 2016)

Für Games aber immer noch mumpitz.


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2016)

Das sowieso.


----------



## Gast201808272 (6. August 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> und genau da ist das Problem
> Hatte ja auch mehrere Dual Sockel Systeme, und in 99% der Faelle wurde nur ein Sockel genutzt
> In keinem einzigen meiner Spele ist es vorgekommen dass die zweite CPU genutzt wurde, die hat einfach nix gemacht
> Einzig in meinem Schach Programm Deep Fritz 12 wurden beide CPUs bzw. beide NUMA Knoten genutzt, aber das wars auch
> ...



Spiele sind nicht alles 
Ich würde zum Beispiel anstreben, dass CPU 2 permanent Aufgaben in BOINC rechnet, während ich auf CPU 1 arbeite oder zocke. Für extrem rechenintensive Aufgaben kann ich dann beide CPUs nutzen oder im idle beide CPUs in BOINC rechnen lassen.
Ich meine, wenn eine Xeon 2670 CPU 70 € kostet, warum soll ich das nicht nutzen? Soll ich lieber hunderte € für einen 5960X ausgeben? Ist doch Schwachsinn.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. August 2016)

Das ist aber auch ein recht spezielles Szenario.


----------



## Watertouch (8. August 2016)

Ich hatte genau ein solches Dual 2670 System und bin um ehrlich zu sein sehr froh es los zu sein.
Die beiden CPUs heizen sich gegenseitig sehr ein und die Wärmebelastung wird mit der Zeit einfach nur störend.
Der Umstieg auf einen einzelnen 14 Kern Broadwell-EP war grandios, und da man in Anwendungen wie Boinc ohnehin die maximale Nutzung der CPU angeben kann konnte ich auch mit diesem System problemlos im Hintergrund spielen während Boinc gerechnet hat oder ich in Cinema4D einen Render laufen ließ.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere müsste es immernoch Xeon E5 26xx v4 Samples in der Bucht geben. Ich habe es nicht bereut.


----------



## hansdampf388 (9. August 2016)

Aber das sind doch ES in der Bucht und ob die dann auf dein Board laufen ist doch Lotterie. Korrigiere mich wenn ich mich irre.


----------



## Knogle (9. August 2016)

Auf ASROCK X99 laufen die zum Glück immer


----------



## RogerG781 (10. August 2016)

Ja, musst halt ein passendes Mainboard suchen. Gerade AsRock ist ziemlich kulant was das angeht. Bei Asus und Intel sieht das schon ganz anders aus. 
Die X99 Modelle scheinen insgesamt auch noch mal etwas kulanter bei ES zu sein, wie die Server Pendants mit C6xx Chipsatz.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. August 2016)

So, ich habe wieder einen halben Tag damit verbracht 5% mehr Performance aus dem System zu quetschen... Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Takt geht halt erst, wenn ich ein neues Netzteil und einen neuen Kühler habe (derzeit schwebt mir ne Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 vor...).

Die oben ausgelesenen Spannungen stimmen auch soweit... Die CPU läuft mit etwa 1,25V unter Last, der RAM ist absichtlich auf 1,45V eingestellt - läuft vollkommen stabil und mit sogar leicht verschärften Latenzen.

Wieso auch immer mir da oben bis zu 2,4V für den einen Speicherkanal und auf dem PCH z.T. nur 0,06V (o0) ausgelesen wurden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. August 2016)

Meinst nicht, dass ne Custom Wakü besser kommt?


----------



## iGameKudan (14. August 2016)

Wie soll ich das denn neben dem Netzteil noch bezahlen? 
Mich hatte schon ein Testwarenkorb mit 5,25"-Bay + Pumpe, einem 280er-Radiator, einen Cuplex Kryos Delrin, Schläuchen und Kühlflüssigkeit an die 200€ gekostet.
Hier mal ohne 5,25"-AGB+Pumpen-Kombi... Wasserkühlung Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da bekomme ich für etwas weniger Geld die Eisbaer 360. 
Wahrscheinlich müsste ich mein Gehäuse dann auch wieder ersetzen - und ich habe gerade erst meinen Bitfenix Shinobi durch einen (gebrauchten) NZXT Phantom ersetzt. 
Weil offiziell passt oben nur ein 280er-Radiator... Wobei, wenn da oben 2 200mm-Lüfter passen, sollte ja eigentlich auch ein 360er-Radiator reinpassen.

Da kommt mich halt der Liquid Freezer 240 eine ganze Ecke günstiger.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. August 2016)

Auch wahr.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. August 2016)

Na, das Problem ist bei mir ja zusätzlich, dass ich leider den Corsair Vengeance-RAM mit den sehr hohen Heatspreadern habe. 
An dem Scythe Mine 2 könnte ich ja sogar ganze 3 120mm-Lüfter montieren, jedoch müsste ich eben wegen dem RAM den vorderen und hinteren Lüfter ca. 1-1,5cm zur Seitenwand hin versetzt montieren. Der Kühler an sich überdeckt je links und rechts schon eine RAM-Bank, und die Lüfter überdecken halt noch die restlichen Bänke... 

Dadurch verschenke ich sicherlich auch einige Grad Kühlleistung - nur sich extra deswegen neuen Arbeitsspeicher kaufen... Kostet mich für 2 2133er-Kits halt auch wieder 70€ (1600er-RAM kostet das Gleiche...). Und inwiefern mir 2133 MHz wegen Quad Channel überhaupt was bringen würden, sodass ich mir das der Leistung wegen ja noch einreden könnte... Zumal meine 1600er-Riegel ja schon mit relativ guten Latenzen von 8-8-8-24-107 und 1T laufen. 

Wenn ich mir dann aber irgendwann eine Custom-Wasserkühlung (oder so eine Eisbaer) kaufe, dann werde ich mir mittelfristig auch Wasserkühler für mein Mainboard kaufen - die Spannungswandler wurden nämlich schon so warm, dass ich den Kühler keine zwei Sekunden mehr anfassen konnte ohne mir die Finger zu verbrennen. Einen Wärmestau im Deckel habe ich mit einem 200mm-Lüfter aber ganz sicher nicht...


----------



## KeBeNe (15. August 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Weiterhin kommst du bei Dual Sockel nicht unter 2 Minuten Startzeit weg, weil das initialisieren, und synchronisieren der beiden CPUs ewig dauert



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, weder bei der z800, T7600 noch beim Asrock EP2C602-4L/D16 habe ich sollche Bootzeiten, am längsten mit rund 45s dauert es beim Dell durch die init der SAS-Raidkarte, ohne knapp 26s, die z800 braucht immer ihre 40s und asrock knapp 20s.

Also nix mit zwei minuten


----------



## Knogle (15. August 2016)

KeBeNe schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen, weder bei der z800, T7600 noch beim Asrock EP2C602-4L/D16 habe ich sollche Bootzeiten, am längsten mit rund 45s dauert es beim Dell durch die init der SAS-Raidkarte, ohne knapp 26s, die z800 braucht immer ihre 40s und asrock knapp 20s.
> 
> Also nix mit zwei minuten



Probier mal Supermicro X8DTi-F und Intel S5520HC


----------



## KeBeNe (15. August 2016)

naja, weil mal ein Board nicht das schnellste ist, gibt auch paar Intelbretter die sich etwas Zeit lassen...


----------



## Gast201808272 (16. August 2016)

Könnte bitte jemand zusammenstellen, welche Mainboards gut mit Xeon E5 26xx V1 und V2 laufen (möchte ungern den ganzen thread durchforsten)?
Falls irgendetwas davon für unter 200 € zu haben ist, würde ich das nehmen. Andernfalls das Asus Z9PA-D8. Man muss ja nicht zwingend beide Sockel verwenden, aber kann es wenn man will 
Als CPU ist ein 2687W geplant.


----------



## KeBeNe (17. August 2016)

Hallo,

naja, neu unter 200€ gibts nichts, auf Asrock laufen die Xeons wohl alle, ich konnte es nur auf dem extrem6/9 testen mit einem 2690,  auf dem Asus P9X79E-WS läuft auch mein 2690.

Warum das Asus Z9PA-D8, wegen dem Preis, Größe?

Wenn ich schon neu kaufe, dann würde ich eins mit 16 Ram Slots nehmen, ich benutzet Asrock Rack, hatte davor das z9pe-d8 ws, zweimal defekt,  ansich gute Boards nur der Support geht garnicht, dann AR probiert und sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Captn (17. August 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Na, das Problem ist bei mir ja zusätzlich, dass ich leider den Corsair Vengeance-RAM mit den sehr hohen Heatspreadern habe.
> An dem Scythe Mine 2 könnte ich ja sogar ganze 3 120mm-Lüfter montieren, jedoch müsste ich eben wegen dem RAM den vorderen und hinteren Lüfter ca. 1-1,5cm zur Seitenwand hin versetzt montieren. Der Kühler an sich überdeckt je links und rechts schon eine RAM-Bank, und die Lüfter überdecken halt noch die restlichen Bänke...
> 
> Dadurch verschenke ich sicherlich auch einige Grad Kühlleistung - nur sich extra deswegen neuen Arbeitsspeicher kaufen...



Ich habe genau wegen solcher Probleme die unnötigen Heatspreader bei meinen DIMMs entfernt ^^. Das ganze ist zwar relativ simpel und schnell gemacht, wenn man aber nicht aufpasst, hat man vermutlich mehr abgezogen, als einem Lieb ist . Seit dem kaufe ich auch nur noch die Low-Profile-DIMMs oder halt ohne Heatspreader.


----------



## Gast201808272 (17. August 2016)

KeBeNe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> naja, neu unter 200€ gibts nichts, auf Asrock laufen die Xeons wohl alle, ich konnte es nur auf dem extrem6/9 testen mit einem 2690,  auf dem Asus P9X79E-WS läuft auch mein 2690.
> 
> Warum das Asus Z9PA-D8, wegen dem Preis, Größe?



DAs Board ist das einzige Dual Sockel Board, was bei mir ins Gehäuse passt.
Ansonsten muss es nicht neu sein, ich kaufe sehr selten neue hardware.


----------



## KeBeNe (22. August 2016)

Hilps schrieb:


> DAs Board ist das einzige Dual Sockel Board, was bei mir ins Gehäuse passt.
> Ansonsten muss es nicht neu sein, ich kaufe sehr selten neue hardware.



unter diesen Kriterien gibt es wohl keine Alternative, zumal die X79 Bretter derzeit ganz schön im Preis gestiegen sind...


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2016)

Gegen zu hohe Ram-Kühler hilft ein Seitenschneider.


----------



## RogerG781 (22. August 2016)

Oder einfach kleinere kaufen  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## eisenhardt (28. August 2016)

Ich meine irgendwo hier etwas über pin mods gelesen zu haben weiß aber leider nicht mehr auf welcher seite des war kann mir das jemmand sagen ?


----------



## Knogle (28. August 2016)

Jo fuer 1366 / 775


----------



## Gast201808272 (28. August 2016)

Laufen eigentlich Xeon E7 28xxV2 auf X79 Boards? Laut Intel nicht, aber das muss ja nix heißen. Ich hab leider noch nichts belastbares gefunden.
Es ist manchmal die Rede von einem Sockel 2011-1, ich weiß aber nicht, was da anders ist.


----------



## PiEpS (28. August 2016)

Meines Wissens sind die nicht kompatibel. die schauen auch von den Pins etwas anders aus, korrigiert mich wenn das Grütze ist.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. August 2016)

Die Xeon E7-CPUs arbeiten auf dem Sockel 2011-1. Keine Chance.


----------



## Captn (29. August 2016)

Ich hab's selbst mit nem E7-8890 v2 probiert. Das Layout passt soweit, nur sind die Einkerbungen für den Sockel minimal anders. Ohne Gewalt oder Veränderungen am Sockel wird das also nix und selbst dann wird das Board die CPU mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht erkennen.


----------



## RogerG781 (29. August 2016)

Für welche Anwendungen im home Bereich reichen dem die E5 nicht aus?  oder geht's einfach nur um "zuviel gibt's nicht"?  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captn (29. August 2016)

Ich hab das Ding für 200 gekauft und wollte es halt ausprobieren. Am Ende ging das Ding wieder für 300 weg, also alles kein Problem gewesen ^^.


----------



## RogerG781 (29. August 2016)

Achso just to know, ok war nur neugierig was den für leistungs Szenarien gewartet haben 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captn (29. August 2016)

Bei 30 Threads hätte ich mir schon was einfallen lassen .


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (30. August 2016)

Hoi, 

Seit dem Start des Threads sind ja die Preise gut gesunken. Den E5-2670 findet man ja schnell zu 100€ inkl. Versandt.

hab derzeit erst ~20 Seiten des Threads durchforstet aber gibt es auch noch andere P/L Wunder unter den Xeons bis 150€ für X79 Boards?
Intel Xeon E5-26** und E5-16** Modelle gibts ja Massenweise  Ist da in der Preisregion auch ein übertaktbares Modell dabei, bzw gibts welche die bei Schnäppchen unter 150€ fallen könnten?

Hab derzeit einen i7 4930k drin, mich reizt es aber ein Xeon-System aufzubauen (2. System). Wie würden den die E5 performen im Vergleich zum I7 4930k als Server/Workstation?


----------



## KeBeNe (30. August 2016)

kommt auf die Anwendung drauf an, also mit einem 6Kern Xeon hättest du wohl keinerlei Gewinne, eher im Gegenteil bei stock Clock, der 2670 wird in etwa gleich auf sein oder etwas drunter liegen, wenn OC ins Spiel kommt wird wohl kein low budget Single CPU System an dem 4930K vorbei ziehen

wenn dann 2x E5-2670, dann hast du bei Multithread die Nase vorn


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (30. August 2016)

KeBeNe schrieb:


> kommt auf die Anwendung drauf an, also mit einem 6Kern Xeon hättest du wohl keinerlei Gewinne, eher im Gegenteil bei stock Clock, der 2670 wird in etwa gleich auf sein oder etwas drunter liegen, wenn OC ins Spiel kommt wird wohl kein low budget Single CPU System an dem 4930K vorbei ziehen
> 
> wenn dann 2x E5-2670, dann hast du bei Multithread die Nase vorn



Dacht ich mir schon, der E5-1660 wird auch maximal gleichschnell sein wie der 4930k wenn beide im OC laufen...

Habe das Mainboard Asus P9X79 Deluxe im Auge da es das einzige X79 Single Socket Mainboard ist das ich derzeit gefunden habe. Auf der CPU Support Liste steht der Intel Xeon E5-2670 v2, macht das was aus wenn man da nicht die v2 sondern den normalen (v1) nimmt?

Weiters steht noch bei der CPU Support Liste: 
*Intel Xeon Processor Family is designed for servers. Some features may not support when installed on X79 series chipsets. For more details, refer to ASUS support site at http://support.asus.com.

Weiß darüber wer mehr?

Oder auf was müsste man bei einem Dual Socket Mainboard schauen damit zwei 2670 (v1 oder v2) voll unterstuezt wird?


----------



## RogerG781 (30. August 2016)

Nein, das macht für das Board keinen Unterschied. Der v2 hat halt 2 Kerne mehr, also E5-2670  8 Kerne zu E5-2670 v2 10 Kerne. Vom Takt sind diese nahezu identisch. 
Wenn du die CPU allerdings für Gaming einsetzen willst, ist die von der Single-Core Leistung her deutlich langsamer als ein 4930k. 
Was erwartest du dir den von einem Xeon System? Von der Gesamt Performance wird es im Vergleich zu einem 4930k eher langsamer. Die beiden Kerne mehr bringen dir nicht soviel und der Singe Core Takt ist halt deutlich unter deiner jetzigen CPU. 

Das hat z.B. was mit dem RAM-Support zutun. Xeon CPUs unterstützen Registered-ECC und können damit 384GB RAM ansteuern, dass unterstützt dein Mainboard nicht, was aber auch nicht tragisch ist.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (30. August 2016)

RogerG781 schrieb:


> Nein, das macht für das Board keinen Unterschied. Der v2 hat halt 2 Kerne mehr, also E5-2670  8 Kerne zu E5-2670 v2 10 Kerne. Vom Takt sind diese nahezu identisch.
> Wenn du die CPU allerdings für Gaming einsetzen willst, ist die von der Single-Core Leistung her deutlich langsamer als ein 4930k.
> Was erwartest du dir den von einem Xeon System? Von der Gesamt Performance wird es im Vergleich zu einem 4930k eher langsamer. Die beiden Kerne mehr bringen dir nicht soviel und der Singe Core Takt ist halt deutlich unter deiner jetzigen CPU.
> 
> Das hat z.B. was mit dem RAM-Support zutun. Xeon CPUs unterstützen Registered-ECC und können damit 384GB RAM ansteuern, dass unterstützt dein Mainboard nicht, was aber auch nicht tragisch ist.



Die Unterschiede der Prozessoren sind mir bekannt, wollte lediglich wissen warum die v1 Versionen nicht auf der Supportliste stehen.
Wie gesagt wäre für ein 2. System das dann als Server eingesetzt wird, der 4930k bleibt sowieso dann für einen Workstation Pc erhalten.

Das mit dem RAM Support ist wirklich nicht tragisch, Interessant wäre ob andere wichtige Funktionen nicht unterstützt werden.


----------



## RogerG781 (30. August 2016)

Das wird dir wohl nur Asus erklären können 
Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass auch ein V1 problemlos laufen wird. Evtl. einfach schlicht vergessen oder V2 schließt bei denen V1 mit ein. 
Ach so, sorry hatte wohl überlesen, dass es ein 2. System wird. 
Mir ist nur der fehlende ECC-Support als Hauptunterschied zwischen X79 und C602 bekannt.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (3. September 2016)

Hätte eine Frage bezüglich Dual-Slot Boards für den E5-2670 (v1), was haltet ihr von denen?

Supermicro | Products | Motherboards | Xeon(R) Boards | X9DAi

ASRock Rack > EP2C602-4L/D16

ASRock Rack > EP2C602

Gebraucht finde ich leider auch nur boards die in der Preisklasser von diesen Boards liegen...
8 Rambänke reichen aus, 
Dual gbit Lan ist wichtig, haben die Boards auch alle 

Wäre dankbar wenn wer von euch etwas zu den Boards wissen würde.

Mfg
Morgoth


----------



## RogerG781 (3. September 2016)

Also AsRock ist schon gut, aber im Serverbereich ist Supermicro einfach überragend, was Stabilität, Performance und Qualität angeht. Wenn du also wirklich ein Neukauf der Plattform in Betracht ziehst, solltest du zu Supermicro greifen.


----------



## Gast201808272 (3. September 2016)

Mal eine andere Frage: ich hab jetzt endlich ein X79 Board an der Angel, war zwar viel zu teuer aber ich wollte jetzt endlich mal was "neues". Für den Anfang hab ich einen Xeon E5 2620. Aber der ist nicht schneller als mein jetziger Prozessor, daher bin ich auf der Suche nach was modernerem. 
Oft findet man sehr günstige Angebote von größeren Xeons. Auf den Bildern sieht auch alles nach einem Retail Prozessor aus, doch in den Bewertungen wird manchmal negativ argumentiert und darauf verwiesen, dass es sich doch im ES CPUs handelt. Ich vermute mal, dass es in der Tat keine "richtigen" Xeons sind, sondern Qualification Samples (QS), die optisch nicht zu unterscheiden sind, aber in CPU-Z dann als ES ausgelesen werden. 
Hat hier jemand mehr Informationen? Wie sieht vor allem die rechtliche Lage aus?
Denn wenn das alles sauber ist, wird der hier gekauft:
Intel Xeon E5-2695 v2 QS LGA2011 12C Compatible with X79 i7 3960X 4930K 4960X | eBay
Der ist zumindest ehrlich klassifiziert. Man sieht auch den Screenshot von CPU-Z, wo die CPU als ES ausgewiesen ist.


----------



## RogerG781 (3. September 2016)

Die rechtliche Lage ist ziemlich einfach, diese dürfen nicht verkauft werden. das ist von Intel absolut untersagt. Kaufen kannst du ihn, die sind schon genug mit dem Anbietern beschäftigt  
Viel wichtiger dürfte sein, ob die CPU überhaupt auf deinem Mainboard läuft. Mainboards können durchaus wählerisch mit QS/ES CPUs sein, instabil oder inkompatibel. Von daher solltest du dich vor dem Kauf informieren, ob dein Board diesen Typ unterstützt.  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. September 2016)

Wobei QS eher schon Serienstand entsprechen, und wenn due CPU Serie im Handel ist, schert Intel auch der Handel mit den paar ES und QS im allgemeinen nicht mehr.
Interessanter ist für Intel immer dann der Handel damit, währed die Serienprozessoren dazu noch gar nicht auf dem Markt sind.

Das war Anfang des Jahres mir Broadwell-E zu erkennen.


----------



## Knogle (3. September 2016)

AS ROCK unterstützt bei X99 alle 2011-3 ES/QUOTE als auch Supermicro

Kaby Lake ES findet man aber auch wenn man sucht


----------



## RogerG781 (3. September 2016)

Hab leider eine ES gefunden, womit AsRock nicht klar kommt. Betrifft allerdings C612. War trotzdem überrascht. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (3. September 2016)

RogerG781 schrieb:


> Hab leider eine ES gefunden, womit AsRock nicht klar kommt. Betrifft allerdings C612. War trotzdem überrascht.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Welches?


----------



## RogerG781 (3. September 2016)

Xeon E5-2628l mit Epc612d8. Startet mit alt Bios 1.30 und hängt sich dann auf, mit aktuellen Bios kein Start möglich und die angezeigte Fehler meldung kennt nicht mal AsRock. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (3. September 2016)

Mit altem BIOS läuft der 2628L nicht
Bei mir läuft der 2628L auf nem X99 Asrock

Was für Fehler ist es? PCH Initialization?


----------



## RogerG781 (3. September 2016)

Wie geschrieben, mit alten Bios startet das board zumindest, dass ist mit aktuellen (2.30) nicht der Fall  
Es erscheint die Fehlermeldung "cd' auf der LED Anzeige auf dem Board. Kein Bild, kein Ton. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## reudiger83 (13. September 2016)

Moin Moin, 

ich habe mir folgendes System zusammen gestellt:

- 2x Xeon E5 2670
- ASRock EP2C602-4L/D16
- 2x Corsair Hydro Series H80i v2 Komplett-Wasserkühlung
- 850 Watt Corsair RMi Series RM850i Modular 80+ Gold
- MSI GeForce GTX 1070 
-Silverstone SST-EC04-E 3 Port PCIe 2.0 x1 retail

Ich habe das System jetzt etwa eine Woche lang getestet und hatte zwischendurch immer wieder Bluescreens oder ein eingefrorenes Bild. Beides im Wechsel und in unregelmäßigen Abständen.
Treiber waren und sind auf dem neusten Stand.
Dazu kam, dass das Netzteil im normalem Windows betrieb übertrieben heiß wurde...

Die Temperaturen der CPU´s haben die 52 °C unter vollast nicht überschritten und die Graka kommt nicht über 78 °C (Rise of TombRaider alles auf max)

Das System habe ich mit CineBench und 3DMark getestet und bin soweit auch zufrieden. Nur die Abstürze nerven sehr...

Heute habe ich die Silverstone SST-EC04-E 3 Port PCIe 2.0 x1 retail Karte raus genommen, und siehe da : Alles läuft rund. Keine Abstürze mehr und das Netzteil wird nur noch kaum merklich warm.

Habt ihr einen Vorschlag mit welcher Karte ich die Silverstone SST-EC04-E 3 Port PCIe 2.0 x1 retail ersetzen kann? Und warum wurde das Netzteil so krass heiß ? Also wirklich heiß und nicht warm!

Danke im Voraus


----------



## KeBeNe (13. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich benutze die Inateck KT4006 USB 3.0 auf dem gleichen board, deine karte wird einen defekt haben.(kurzschluss)

Welchen Ram ausbau hast du bei dir, habe bei mir 16x 8gb und dann das problem, das mir meine fermi quadro gpu mit error 43 austeigt, einen riegel raus, egal welcher, läuft.


----------



## reudiger83 (14. September 2016)

Moin, 

ok , danke. Dann hab ich wohl Glück gehabt das mir das Netzteil nicht abgeraucht ist.

Ich habe 8x8gb Ram verbaut, da kommt es dann auf die Steckplatz Konfiguration an. Sollte bei dir also keine Probleme verursachen.
Es scheint als ob es bei dir nicht am Ram liegt sondern an dem Treibern der Graka


----------



## KeBeNe (15. September 2016)

reudiger83 schrieb:


> ...
> Es scheint als ob es bei dir nicht am Ram liegt sondern an dem Treibern der Graka



Dachte ich auch erst, wenn eine K4200 gesteckt war ging es ohne Probleme, zurück zur Fermi ala Quadro 600 und 4000, errorcode 43, neue install, DDU alles probiert, egal, jetzt steckt eine Firepro drin, da gehts auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## Gast201808272 (1. Oktober 2016)

Mal ein update von mir. Habe jetzt einen Xeon E5 2670 auf einem Asrock X79 Extreme 6 laufen. Da fehlt zwar ein PIN am Sockel und daher gehen 2 Speicherbänke und ein SATA3 Anschluss nicht, aber sonst alles ok. Es ist einfach unglaublich, welche Leistung das Ding bringt. Ich kann jetzt 8 threads für BOINC rechnen lassen und trotzdem noch alle anderen Arbeiten erledigen (auch Zocken!).
Nach einer kompletten Nacht BOINC auf 16 threads (also 100 % Auslastung) kein Kern über 55 °C
Ich denke, für 95 € gibt es aktuell P/L technisch nichts besseres. Trotzdem liebäugle ich schon mit dem E5 2680 V2. Der bringt nochmal 30 % mehr, kostet aber aktuell noch zuviel.


----------



## RogerG781 (1. Oktober 2016)

Na sie frage ist, ob der Markt ähnlich, wie bei den 2670, auch evtl mit gebraucht Modellen geflutet wird. Dann gibt's nochmal einen ordentlichen Preis Rutsch. Ansonsten über die Zeit  
Hab den auch und Performance ist erste Sahne. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gast201808272 (1. Oktober 2016)

RogerG781 schrieb:


> Na sie frage ist, ob der Markt ähnlich, wie bei den 2670, auch evtl mit gebraucht Modellen geflutet wird. Dann gibt's nochmal einen ordentlichen Preis Rutsch.



Genau darauf hoffe ich. Es sollte bald soweit sein, wenn die ersten Server nach 3 Jahren ausgetauscht werden. Einführungsdatum war Q3 2013


----------



## PiEpS (1. Oktober 2016)

Bin auch mit meinem e5-2670@107Mhz BCLK zufrieden, allerdings locken doch die größeren Prozessoren die noch für den Sockel erschienen sind. Ich denke, durch die 8 Kerne hat man auf jeden Fall die nächsten paar Jahre Ruhe. Die Konsolen basieren auf 8 Kernen, Zen wird als 8 Kerner erscheinen etc... Das wird der neue Standard werden, evtl ist die IPC leicht besser, ist aber durch Vulkan und DX12 absolut zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Gast201808272 (1. Oktober 2016)

Jo, ich denke, der 2680 und 2690 V2 werden optimal sein. Die 2695 und 2697 sind sauteuer und haben zu wenig Turbotakt, wenn alle Kerne belastet werden.


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Oktober 2016)

So dermaßen wenig Leistung hat man bei 12 Kernen zu 3.0GHz im Turbo jetzt auch nicht. 
Der E5-2670 taktet unter Last auch nicht deutlich höher. Der 2680/2680v2 (3.1GHz) und 2690/2690v2 (3.3GHz) auch nicht wirklich. Für einen hohen Turbotakt müsstest du dich so in die Richtung E5-2667v2 oder E5-2687Wv2 umschauen, die takten beide im Turbo mit 3,6GHz auf allen Kernen, allerdings sind das auch "nur" Achtkerner... Und nur wegen dem Takt und der geringen Mehrleistung durch IvyBridge lohnt sich das Upgrade von einem 2670 nicht. 

Leider ist der Xeon E5-1680v2 so selten und teuer - das ist meines Wissens nach der einzige übertaktbare Sockel 2011-0-Achtkerner... 
Unter normalen Bedingungen fährt man mit den normalen Core i7- bzw. Xeon E5-16xx-Sechskernern aber auch völlig ausreichend. 

Und einen i7 3930K kriegt man teilweise schon für unter 150€... Mit dem wird man entsprechend hoch getaktet auch mehr Leistung im Alltag haben, sechs Kerne/zwölf Threads lassen sich deutlich einfacher ausnutzen wie acht Kerne/16 Threads oder gar mehr. 

Ich meine, ich würde mir ja auch so einen Vielkerner in den PC stecken... Einfach, weil ich solche extremen CPUs mag - aber nur fürs Wollen sind die Preise noch deutlich zu hoch, da gibt es CPUs wie den E5-2683v3 mit 14 Kernen und 28 Threads für 550€ - hat zwar "nur" einen Turbotakt von 2.5GHz auf allen Kernen, das wird durch die vielen Kerne aber locker aufgewogen. Und wer die Threads eines Zehnkerners auslasten kann, schafft das auch bei 14.


----------



## Knogle (3. Oktober 2016)

Bin aber mit dem 12 er sehr zufrieden gewesen
3,1GHz Turbotakt und 120 Cinebench bei 1 Kern  Spielen konnte man damit zumindest alles
Bin aber nun wieder auf nen 4 Kern Xeon E3 1231v3 runter, und der 12 Kerner ist im Server gelandet und ist dort meist nur zu 1-2% ausgelastet


----------



## Gast201808272 (3. Oktober 2016)

@ iGameKudan:

Xeon E5 2670 - 8x3,0 GHz (Turbo) = 24 GHz
Xeon E5 2680V2 - 10x3,1 GHz (Turbo) = 31 GHz - lohnt sich schon
Xeon E5 2697V2 - 12x3,0 GHz (Turbo) = 36 GHz - das nonplusultra, aber sauteuer, selbst als QS noch über 500 €
Xeon E5 2687W V2 - 8x3,6 GHz (Turbo) = 28,8 GHz - bringt also recht wenig Mehrleistung

PS: Dazu kommt sicher noch eine leicht höhere IPC von Ivy Bridge oder?

Den 1680V2 kannte ich noch gar nicht, der ist natürlich hochinteressant. Wieviel OC ist denn da drin?


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Oktober 2016)

Achso, ich dachte, es geht dir da hauptsächlich um einen höheren Turbotakt. 

Wie viel OC da geht kann ich dir jetzt nicht aus dem Stehgreif sagen - da diese CPU wohl sehr selten ist und vorallem auch ziemlich teuer war, gibt es da auch nicht so wirklich viele Berichte drüber.
PSA: unlocked 8core for x79.. if you cared.
Intel Xeon E5 1680 V2 @ HWBOT

Die Preise sind halt ziemlich gesalzen, EBay spuckt einem nix unter 1000€ aus.

Die aktuellen X79-Boardpreise bringen mich übrigens echt zum überlegen, ob ich nicht das Board mit RAM und CPU als Bundle verkaufe und mir davon eine günstige 2011-3-CPU + Board leiste... So 350€ bekomme ich da locker raus. Mal sehen, vielleicht zu Weihnachten.


----------



## Gast201808272 (3. Oktober 2016)

Der Turboboost bei 4 Kernen oder weniger ist ja doch recht ordentlich, bei allen eigentlich.

Preislich aktuell siehts so aus:
2011-0: Gebrauchte Boards sauteuer, CPUs billig (ja, der 2670 ist für seine Leistung geradezu geschenkt)
2011-3: Boards gehen so (Neupreis entspricht den Gebrauchtpreisen für X79er Boards lol), CPUs aber sauteuer.

Ich stand vor der selben Entscheidung und habe deshalb zum X79 gegriffen, auch da ich die Preise für sinnvolle V3 und V4 CPUs (ab 8 Kernen) noch 1-2 Jahre für viel zu hoch halte.


----------



## RogerG781 (3. Oktober 2016)

Ja, hab auch sehr günstig ein 2011-3 board erstanden und sucht immer noch nach einer günstigen CPU. 
Mittelfristig wird es wohl erstmal ein i7-5820k bis die xeon Preise sinken. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gast201808272 (3. Oktober 2016)

Jo, der 5820K ist wohl erstmal die günstigste Wahl, aber gebraucht auch schon 300 € schwer. Das ist für eine Übergangslösung schon heftig 
Es gibt natürlich noch solche Krücken, wie den Xeon E5 1607 V4, der wäre als Übergangslösung optimal, aber nur wenn man ihn für 50 € bekommt.


----------



## RogerG781 (3. Oktober 2016)

Ja, aber selbst der 1607 wird nicht unter 100 in der Bucht gehandelt. Und beim 2603/2609 ist es leider das selbe. 
ES Versionen möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden. Hoffe noch darauf den 5820k günstig zu erstehen  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (3. Oktober 2016)

Hilps schrieb:


> Jo, der 5820K ist wohl erstmal die günstigste Wahl, aber gebraucht auch schon 300 € schwer. Das ist für eine Übergangslösung schon heftig
> Es gibt natürlich noch solche Krücken, wie den Xeon E5 1607 V4, der wäre als Übergangslösung optimal, aber nur wenn man ihn für 50 € bekommt.



Oder hol dir nen 12 Kern Broadwell mit 3,1GHz fuer 179


----------



## sethdiabolos (3. Oktober 2016)

Mal kleine Frage, bin gerade zu faul zum suchen. der Xeon E2670, ist das Sandybridge oder schon Ivybridge? Ein Wechsel ist für mich nicht ganz abwegig, insbesondere, da ich aktuell wieder viel mit Video-Encoding mache.


----------



## Gast201808272 (3. Oktober 2016)

Ist Sandy Bridge E, die V2 sind Ivy Bridge E.


----------



## RogerG781 (3. Oktober 2016)

Naja, nach meinem eher durchwachsenen Erfahrungen mit ES CPUs würde mir eine nicht so leistungsfähige OEM/Boxed version besser gefallen  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gast201808272 (3. Oktober 2016)

RogerG781 schrieb:


> Naja, nach meinem eher durchwachsenen Erfahrungen mit ES CPUs würde mir eine nicht so leistungsfähige OEM/Boxed version besser gefallen
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Stimme zu. Bei Ebay findet man auch mehrere Verkäuferbewertungen, wonach ES  CPUs unzuverlässig oder gar nicht funktionieren.


----------



## RogerG781 (3. Oktober 2016)

Das Problem ist auch, das es soviele remarked CPUs gibt, die als solche zunächst nicht erkennbar sind. Das ist schon echt dreist. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Oktober 2016)

Remarked? 

Auf die Verkäuferbewertungen der ES-CPUs würde ich nicht allzu viel geben... Es sind eben ES-CPUs, welche durchaus mehr oder weniger schwerwiegende Fehler haben können. Dem sind sich viele Käufer sicher nicht bewusst... 

Knogle hatte da ja besonders bei den Xeon v4-ES-CPUs eine Menge Spaß, die liefen wohl nur auf ASRock-Boards fehlerfrei. 

@Knogle: Dieser 12-Kerner mit 3,1GHz Turbotakt (auf allen Kernen?), ist das so eine problematische CPU? Und was für eine CPU ist das nochmal? 3.1GHz Turbotakt ist ja nicht mehr soooo alltagsuntauglich, die meisten Mobile-CPUs takten deutlich langsamer.

Hoffentlich kommt morgen das Paket von Knogle an... Ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich es schaffe, eine SM951-NVMe auf meinem P9X79 zum Booten zu bekommen. 
Diesen Mod habe ich schon vor einer Weile an meinem Board durchgeführt (ein hoch auf die ASUS Flashback-Funktion, die ein problemloses Aufspielen frisierter .CAP-Dateien erlaubt...). 
[Guide] How to get full NVMe support for Intel Chipset systems from 6-Series up


----------



## Knogle (3. Oktober 2016)

Also das ist schon eine problematische CPU, laeuft halt auch nur auf ASRock und Supermicro Boards  Erst Generation der Broadwell-EP ES aus Anfang 2015, aber sonst war das Teil super!
Weiterhin war der AVX2 Multi standardmaessig auf 0, musste man also erst mit XTU aufdrehen.
Weiterhin unterstuetzt die CPU kein Patrol Scrub vernuenftig und RAM Mirroring.

Sonst alles super


----------



## RogerG781 (4. Oktober 2016)

Wie seht ihr die Chance, dass ein Xeon E5-2673v3 auf nem AsRock EPC612D8 läuft? Ist zwar Eine OEM, aber scheinbar extra für FB oder MS gefertigt worden und daher nicht auf der Support Liste. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Oktober 2016)

Jackpot, hab die SM951 NVMe auf meinem P9X79 bootfähig bekommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogerG781 (7. Oktober 2016)

Hab echt Glück gehabt und nun über kleinanzeigen einen i7-5820k für knapp über 200 geschossen und der ist heute angekommen. 
Gleich rauf auf das AsRock EPC612D8 und läuft tadellos. Jetzt kann ich endlich langsam mit dem Lab beginnen


----------



## Knogle (8. Oktober 2016)

Also ich faende fuer 200 den 14 Kerner mit 2.8GHz Broadwell attraktiver


----------



## RogerG781 (8. Oktober 2016)

Ja, den würde ich auch nehmen  aber so eine ES Version hat mich bisher noch nicht überzeugt  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## JanJake (8. Oktober 2016)

Mal so eine Frage zu 2011 und 2011-3 Xeons. 

beim 2011 gibt es die 1650 und 1660 die einen offenen Multi haben. 

Gibt es soetwas eigentlich auch beim Sockel 2011-3 oder wurden die da komplett gestrichen?


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Oktober 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also ich faende fuer 200 den 14 Kerner mit 2.8GHz Broadwell attraktiver


Ja, wenn die Broadwell-ES-CPUs denn problemlos laufen würden. 

Und den 14-Kerner musste auch erstmal auslasten. Praktisch war der 5820K die bessere Wahl... Nur irgendwie frage ich mich, wieso der Verkäufer nur 200€ wollte...


----------



## Gast201808272 (9. Oktober 2016)

JanJake schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage zu 2011 und 2011-3 Xeons.
> 
> beim 2011 gibt es die 1650 und 1660 die einen offenen Multi haben.
> 
> Gibt es soetwas eigentlich auch beim Sockel 2011-3 oder wurden die da komplett gestrichen?



Die Xeon E5 16XX V3 sind unlocked, siehe hier:
http://ark.intel.com/de/products/series/81064/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-1600-v3-Product-Family#@Server

Die V4 sind komplett gelocked, egal welches Modell.
Es gibt allerdings Gerüchte wonach manche ES oder QS CPUs unlocked sein sollen.


----------



## flotus1 (9. Oktober 2016)

Blöde Frage, aber wo im Link kann ich ablesen dass diese Prozessoren einen offenen Multiplikator haben?
Und woher stammt die Info dass alle v4 -vor Allem die E5-1xxxv4- gelockt sind?


----------



## Gast201808272 (9. Oktober 2016)

Das steht da nicht, ist aber allgemein bekannt, zumindest laut meiner Recherchen.


----------



## flotus1 (9. Oktober 2016)

Ah dann hab ich den Link missgedeutet. Hast du trotzdem irgendwelche weiterführenden Informationen zu den entsprechenden v4? Ich höre hier zum ersten Mal dass die keinen freien Multiplikator haben.


----------



## Knogle (9. Oktober 2016)

Also bei meinem Broadwell v4 ES konnte ich was am Multi drehen o.O war 1st Gen ES0 aus 2015


----------



## Gast201808272 (9. Oktober 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Ah dann hab ich den Link missgedeutet. Hast du trotzdem irgendwelche weiterführenden Informationen zu den entsprechenden v4? Ich höre hier zum ersten Mal dass die keinen freien Multiplikator haben.



Leider finde ich dazu keine offiziellen Informationen. Nur Erfahrungsberichte, dass dem so ist, z.B. hier:
X99  Xeon Overclock  - Page 5


----------



## flotus1 (9. Oktober 2016)

Hmmm scheint mal wieder ein klassischer Intel zu sein. Ohne Not Funktionen deaktivieren nur weil sie es können. "_Geht halt zu AMD wenns euch nicht passt_"
Danke jedenfalls für die Infos.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2016)

Kein Server(oder Workstation)betreiber der Welt will seine CPUs übertakten, also nicht wirklich ein Featureverlust.


----------



## flotus1 (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich kenne genug Anwender auch im professionellen Bereich die in ihrer Workstation übertaktete Komponenten haben.


----------



## KeBeNe (10. Oktober 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Ich kenne genug Anwender auch im professionellen Bereich die in ihrer Workstation übertaktete Komponenten haben.



welcher "professionelle" Bereich wäre das?

Ich kenne keinen in meinem Umfeld, welcher irgendwelche OC geschichten zum Geld verdienen einsetzt, geschweige Technik, welche das könnte, da durchweg "richtige"  WS benutzt werden, also keine X79/99 Consumer Bretter...


----------



## RogerG781 (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke auch, das hier professionell unterschiedlich definiert wird. 
Wenn es um Stabilität geht, weil man auf die Kisten angewiesen ist, werden die wenigstens übertakten. Da ist das Risiko für ein paar Prozent Mehrleistung einfach zu hoch. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## flotus1 (10. Oktober 2016)

Ja gut, man kann natürlich allen die Consumer-Hardware einsetzen weil sie mehr Leistung fürs Geld liefert (bzw. hier geht es eigentlich um mehr Leistung pro Kern) generell absprechen dass sie professionell sind. Dann ist so ein Statement haltbar. Es stimmt, die Definition von professionell ist hier die Frage. Aber darüber wollte ich keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen.


----------



## Knogle (10. Oktober 2016)

Mit OC und Xeon hatte ich auch mal Spaß auf Sockel 2011-v3
Als ich einen Zpool erstellen wollte für ZFS kam kein ZFS Dateisystem raus, sondern ein Haufen Schrott der am Ende von lsblk als OS2 SYSTEM erkannt wurde


----------



## RogerG781 (12. Oktober 2016)

So, mein E5-2673v3 ist heute eingetroffen. 
Läuft tadellos auf dem EPC612D8 und es ist keine ES-Version 
Damit ist mein Lab komplett und nun kanns ans eingemachte gehen


----------



## amdahl (2. Dezember 2016)

Was ist eigentlich mit den Preisen der E5-2670 los? Bis vor einer Weile gab es genügend Angebote aus Deutschland für unter 100€. Jetzt kostet der billigste den ich finde 150€. Sind die Bestände inzwischen leer? Gibt es mittlerweile einen besseren Preis-Leistungstipp?


----------



## dsdenni (2. Dezember 2016)

Ja das hab ich auch gemerkt

Hab für nen Kumpel noch grad so einen 2650 für 45 erwischt. Sonst gabs die ja echt haufenweise und günstig..


----------



## Knogle (2. Dezember 2016)

Aktuell ist 1366 wieder ein P/L Hit mit E5640 + MSI X58 Pro-E oder alternativ Xeon E5645


----------



## etar (2. Dezember 2016)

Denn kann ich ja meinen E5 2670 den ich mal für 80€ gekauft habe jetzt gut verkaufen  bin mittlerweile auf nen 3930k gewechselt, die gibt es auch ab und zu für 100-150€ auf ebay.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Dezember 2016)

Nicht nur ab und zu, sondern immernoch.
Für 160€ einen Sandy Bridge-Hexacore mit OC-Fähigkeit... Nur sind die Boards so extrem teuer, sonst wäre das ja fast schon ein Spartipp für Leute, die kein Problem mit Gebrauchthardware haben.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Dezember 2016)

Spartipp ist dann halt nen 2500/2600k. 

Bevor man mit nem (neuen) Skylake-i5 rumkrepiert ist sogar mittlerweile in vielen Spielen der alte 3930@4,2Ghz+ im Vorteil. 

-Mit leichten Abstrichen im Verbrauch wohlgemerkt 

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## Gast201808272 (2. Dezember 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nicht nur ab und zu, sondern immernoch.
> Für 160€ einen Sandy Bridge-Hexacore mit OC-Fähigkeit... Nur sind die Boards so extrem teuer, sonst wäre das ja fast schon ein Spartipp für Leute, die kein Problem mit Gebrauchthardware haben.



Jo, ich suche schon seit Monaten nach einem Ersatzboard, da meines einige Macken hat. Aber da gibts einfach fast keine und wenn dann > 250 €.
Irsinn, dafür bekommt man ein Asus Z9PA-U8 neu.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube, für mein P9X79, den i7 3820 und einem Noctua NH-U9B (allerdings nur mit einem Lüfter, finde die Bezeichnung nicht...) hatte ich auch 300€ hingelegt... 
Hat sich für mich im Nachhinein aber auch gelohnt, für den 3930K hatte ich damals effektiv 100€ hingelegt, für 400€ bekomme ich nicht so extrem viel Leistung - und ich wollte halt auch eine zukunftsfähige CPU/Plattform haben. Mit den sechs Kernen habe ich absolut keine Performanceprobleme, mit 40 PCIe 3.0-Lanes kann ich mir alles nachrüsten was ich irgendwann mal brauche, NVME-Bootsupport habe ich mir nachgepatcht...

Und ich WOLLTE auch einfach einen Intel-Sechskerner - und definitiv keinen Quad mehr. .


----------



## Gast201808272 (2. Dezember 2016)

Ja, die 2011 und die 1366 Plattformen haben sich im Nachhinein beide gelohnt, auch preislich, wovon man am Anfang nicht unbedingt ausgehen konnte.
Und das Ende der Fahnenstange hab ich auch noch nicht erreicht, der Xeon E5 2690V2 oder 2697V2 wird irgendwann auch günstig zu haben sein. Während andere dann schon die vierte oder fünfte Mainstreamplattform (also Board + CPU) gekauft haben und noch immer mit Quadcores rumdümpeln, sitze ich hier immer noch mit meiner 2011er Plattform und einem 10- oder 12 core


----------



## etar (2. Dezember 2016)

Für mein MSI x79a-gd45 8d hab ich durch einen Tipp aus dem Thread hier zum Glück nur 26€ hingelegt  . Günstig auf eBay geschossen. Bios war zerflasht, hat aber zum Glück Dual Bios und das zweite läuft einwandfrei und dazu hatte ich ein E5 2670 für 80€ gekauft. Mittlerweile durch bastel und übertaktungslust auf nen 3930k gewechselt und CPU und Graka unter Wasser gesetzt, gekühlt mit 2x 360er Radis im Fractal Designe S. Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit der Plattform.

Davor hatte ich z97 mit nen 4770k


----------



## rottwag (17. Dezember 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich auch einen passenden Thread für 2011-3?

Habe mir einen e5 2618L (nicht ES, sondern Detail!) Für 130$ ergattert! Boards gibt es günstige im alternate Outlet. Restliche Teile finden sich im Fundus. Ddr4 fehlt noch... Macht ddr4-3000 Sinn? Gibts gerade ohne Aufpreis....

Gruß und euch noch viel Spaß auf dem x79


PS: mein x5670 läuft mit einem Brocken 2 schön leise.. hatte weiter oben gelesen, dass das nicht ginge?!


----------



## RossiCX (17. Dezember 2016)

Ich gehöre auch zum 2011er Club 

Asus Rampage IV Black Edition
Intel Core i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz
32GB DDR3-1600MHz
GTX 1070

Alles bis auf das RAM ist wassergekühlt.


----------



## Gast201808272 (17. Dezember 2016)

rottwag schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch einen passenden Thread für 2011-3?
> 
> Habe mir einen e5 2618L (nicht ES, sondern Detail!) Für 130$ ergattert! Boards gibt es günstige im alternate Outlet. Restliche Teile finden sich im Fundus. Ddr4 fehlt noch... Macht ddr4-3000 Sinn? Gibts gerade ohne Aufpreis....
> 
> ...




Beim 2011-3 sind nicht die Boards das Problem, die finden sich zu Hauf auch bei ebay.
Es sind vielmehr die CPU-Preise, die einfach (noch) zu hoch sind. Daher habe ich mich jüngst für die ältere 2011 Plattform entschieden. 150 € Board und für 100 € ein 8-Kerner. RAM dann neu gekauft.
Beim 2011-3 werden schonmal mindestens 300 € für einen Sechskerner fällig.


----------



## Knogle (18. Dezember 2016)

2618L oder 2628L?


----------



## rottwag (26. Dezember 2016)

2618L v3...Kein ES, sondern retail...


----------



## alterlan (10. März 2017)

Hallo Leute,

bin neu hier im Forum und hoffentlich hier richtig. Ich habe vor Kurzem angefangen ein wenig mit älterer Hardware herumzuexperimentieren und habe mich nun, nach einem 771 Mod mit X5450 (leider nur 3,8 GHz mit einem Asrock P43 Twins), gerade an einem X5650 (bisher bei 4,3 GHz mit einem asus rampage II gene, bekomme jetzt erst noch 3x4 GB DDR3 und muss schauen ob es dann immer noch stabil läuft). 

Jetzt zu meinem eigentlichen Punkt, ich habe gestern in der Bucht ein Asus P9X79 mit Intel i7 und 32GB DDR3 1600 für 279€ erstanden. Ich gebe zu, dass es ein kleiner Impulskauf war, da ich ja eigentlich noch an meinem X5650 Projekt bin . Ich wollte jetzt gern den i7 und evtl. 16 GB RAM verkaufen und bin am überlegen ob ich mir den berühmten e5 2670 kaufen soll oder lieber einen der übertaktbaren 6 Kerner? 

Wie sieht es mit dem Stromverbrauch bei Sandy Bridge EP im übertakteten Zustand aus? Gibt es große Leistungssprünge zwischen den Westmere und Sandy Bridge 6 Kernern? 

Wie ist eure Erfahrung im Hinblick auf Gaming meine stärkste Karte ist derzeit eine HD7970 damit sollte doch selbst mit dem e5 2670 die Grafikkarte der Flaschenhals sein oder? 

Falls ich mir den e5 hole könnt ihr BCLK OC empfehlen auch wenn es nur geringfügig möglich ist? Ich meine hier im Thread gelesen zu haben, dass BCLK Straps mit dem e5 nicht funktionieren da etwas mit der Kommunikation zwischen Board und CPU nicht stimmt, könnte mir das nochmal jemand näher erklären oder ist das bisher alles eher Spekulation?

Für Antworten und Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar und hoffe, dass ich niemandem mit doppelt gestellten Fragen oder Ähnlichem zu sehr auf die Nerven gehe!


----------



## alterlan (10. März 2017)

Achja bevor ich es vergesse! Hat schon jemand Vergleichswerte zu den neuen Ryzen CPUs. Wäre ja interessant wie sich dieser alte 8 Kerner von Intel so gegen die neuen AMD Prozessoren schlägt...


----------



## Gast201808272 (11. März 2017)

Du warst das also, ich hatte mir das Angebot auch angesehen, aber dann wars auch schon weg. War auf jeden Fall ein guter Kauf 
Wenn du zum E5 2670 Details brauchst, helfe ich dir gerne, hab den nämlich selbst im PC.
BCLK OC geht damit bei mir zumindest nicht, da würde ich mir keine großen Hoffnungen machen.
Preis-Leistung ist natürlich beim 2670 unschlagbar, da gibt es meines Wissens nicht mal ansatzweise was besseres. Die 6 Kerner lohnen sich meines Erachtens nicht, da man für vergleichbare Leistung schon Richtung 4 GHz und mehr übertakten muss. Und dann ist da natürlich noch der Preis, den 2670 bekommt man für unter 100 €, die 6 Kerner nicht unter 200.
Was Spiele angeht: Es gibt natürlich Spiele, die darauf nicht so toll laufen - eben alles, was nur 1 Thread nutzt - aber das sind wenige Ausnahmen. Ansonsten hab ich noch nichts gefunden, was die CPU in die Knie zwingt.


----------



## alterlan (11. März 2017)

Danke dir Hilps!
Das hilft mir schon mal weiter, dachte auch eher an den E5 2670, eben wegen der Preis-Leistung und weil ich auch mal gerne nen 8 Kerner hätte und er ja so günstig zu haben ist! Haha tut mir Leid! Ich hab ne Weile mit mir selbst gerungen und dann einfach zugeschlagen, habe das Paket heute schon an der Freundin vorbeigeschmuggelt um das neueste Projekt noch etwas geheim zu halten . Du hast den E5 2670 also komplett auf Stock laufen? Oder hast du versucht mit dem BCLK auf 106-108 hochzugehen? Ich denke mal, dass das nicht viel an der Performance ändert aber wenn man da ein bisschen rumspielen kann bin ich ja schon glücklich. Wie schlägt sich der E5 2670 temperaturmäßig so? Habe das Board heut schon bekommen und es hat einen Arctic Alpine 20 Plus CO als Kühler verbaut, sollte ich mich da schon nach etwas kräftigerem umschauen (Lautstärke ist während der Bastelphase erstmal egal)? Hast du eventuell schon Erfahrung zwecks undervolting sammeln können? Ich lese den Thread schon fleißig bin aber erst auf Seite 17 angekommen.


----------



## Gast201808272 (11. März 2017)

BCLK overclocking funktioniert zumindest bei mir nicht. Hab mal 103 probiert, danach war das Mainboard instabil. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass an meinem Sockel 2 Pins fehlen 
Von daher experimentiere ich da nicht rum, bei mir läuft alles stock. Temperatur liegt bei maximal 63 °C unter permanenter Volllast, Kühler ist aber auch ein Noctua NH-D14 und das Gehäuse ein Fortress 2 von Silverstone, also für eine Luftkühlung so ziemlich das Optimum, was überhaupt geht.
Im Prinzip vertragen die Xeons aber auch 95 °C 24/7. Also da würde ich mir nicht so große Sorgen machen. Undervolting hab ich noch nicht versucht, aber das wäre natürlich auch mal interessant.


----------



## alterlan (11. März 2017)

Puh ich bin jetzt mit dem Thread durch. Sehr interessant was da schon so versucht wurde. Hast du auch schon versucht den Turbo Multi für alle Kerne mittels RW-everything festzusetzen? Geht das Analog zu Knogles 1366 Anleitung? 

Kühlungsmäßig sieht das wenn man unter Luft bleiben will (was ich möchte) echt sehr gut aus! Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal für deine Hilfe!

Ah schade, dass bei dir die Pins fehlen ich hoffe du konntest dadurch wenigstens ein Schnäppchen machen! Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit fehlende Pins zu ersetzen? Habe mal auf Youtube ein russisches Video gesehen in dem die Pins aus einem anderen Mainboard einfach draufgesteckt wurden.

Habe bei meiner Suche nach CPUs jemanden auf ebay-kleinanzeigen gefunden, der anscheinend auf einigen ES CPUs sitzt. Vielleicht ist da ja für jemanden etwas dabei, es sind auch ein paar 2011-3 CPUs dabei: 
Alle Anzeigen von gedi | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Falls jemand schon Erfahrung mit einem der Prozessoren machen konnte, würde ich mich über ein paar Infos freuen. Ich muss jetzt erstmal etwas Hardware loswerden bevor ich wieder 200€ investieren kann  (das ist zumindest bis jetzt der Vorsatz).

Werde mich mal Morgen an den i7 3820 wagen und schauen was ich da so rausholen kann. Falls jemand Benchmarks dazu will kann er mich gern kontaktieren. Was ich so im Thread bisher gelesen habe soll der Multi des 3820 in Kombination mit dem Asus P9X79 ja recht hoch einstellbar sein.


----------



## etar (13. März 2017)

Viel kann man bei dem E5 2670 mit oc nicht rausholen. Hab mal 2 Bilder angehängt, einmal stock und was wirklich maximal über BCLK ging bei mir. Über Straps ging nichts und über RW-everything auch nicht.

Ansonsten für den Preis bietet der E5 2670 viel Leistung (wenn man nen 2011er Board hat), hatte meinen für insgesamt 80€ oder so importiert. Ist auch ganz gut spieletauglich, gerade sowas wie Battlefield was ordentlich Threads auslastet, aber auch WoW hab ich getestet und war auch gut spielbar. Bin am Ende aber auf nen 3930k (+wakü) umgestiegen, der E5 2670 war mir zu langweilig. Hab für meinen bei eBay 150€ bei nen Händler mit 1 Jahr Gewährleistung bezahlt, die gingen aber auch privat zum bieten so für 100-115€ weg. Keine Ahnung wie die Preise jetzt so sind


----------



## PiEpS (12. April 2017)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie der gute alte E5-2670 gegen einen Ryzen 1700 abschneidet. Habe meinen per BCLK auf 3,5Ghz Taktspitze laufen. Leider gibts bis auf 1-2 Youtube Videos (wo der AMD allerdings mit 4Ghz läuft) keine gescheiten Benches. Hat zufällig wer von x79 Xeon auf Ryzen aufgerüstet?


----------



## amdahl (12. April 2017)

PCGH beispielsweise hat haufenweise Benchmarks mit dem Ryzen 1700 produziert. Andere Hardwareseiten sicher auch. Und wenn ein Prozessor bei einem Benchmark ein wenig übertaktet war zieht man eben vom Ergebnis ein paar Prozent ab, je nach Übertaktung...
Ryzen 7 1700 im Test: Volks-Achtkerner zum Mittelklasse-Preis


----------



## Gast201808272 (13. April 2017)

Ich schätze, dass der Ryzen 8-core 30-40 % schneller ist, je nach Takt. Ist keine Welt, aber doch spürbar. Der Preisunterschied liegt aber eher bei 300 - 400 %


----------



## PiEpS (13. April 2017)

Hilps schrieb:


> Ich schätze, dass der Ryzen 8-core 30-40 % schneller ist, je nach Takt. Ist keine Welt, aber doch spürbar. Der Preisunterschied liegt aber eher bei 300 - 400 %



Wär halt cool mal Benchmarks von älteren Intel Generationen im Vergleich zu Ryzen zu haben. Ein 3930k vs Ryzen 1600x bei Taktgleichheit oder halt ein E5-2670 vs R7-1700.  Bzw. ich vermisse auch einen 5820k in den Tests, wo man  auf den ersten Blick erkennt, ob es sich lohnt aufzurüsten.  Ja, ich weiß, das man die Werte interpolieren kann, trotzdem ist das was anderes als frische Benchmarks welche schön im Diagramm stehen.  Vllt. gibt es ja auch eine  Seite welche die älteren Prozzis mitgetestet hat, die allerdings unter meinem Radar läuft. 

Update: Im neusten Eintrag auf CB, wenn man ausklappt, ist zumindest der 5820k mit in den Benchmarks vertreten. In Kombination von Anwendungen und Spielen liegt er auf Augenhöhe mit dem R5-1600.(non X) In Spielen kulmuliert 5% hinten. Nicht schlecht AMD, leider immer noch kein 3930k zu finden, wobei da auch im Grafiklimit getestet wurde.


----------



## Gast201808272 (13. April 2017)

Hättest du mich vor zwei Wochen gefragt, hätte ich noch Benchmarks mit meinem 2670 machen können 
Der musste aber nun einem upgrade weichen. Im Cinebench R15 hab ich die alten Werte noch drin, das waren 1030 im CPU Test.
Wenn du aber nach Tests mit Taktgleichheit suchst, schau dich mal nach Benchmarks vom Xeon E5 2687W um. Das ist der am höchsten getaktete Sandy Bridge 8-core mit einem All-Core Turbo von 3,4 GHz.


----------



## PiEpS (23. Mai 2017)

Guten Abend, 

vllt. kann mir ja hier wer weiterhelfen. Heute beim zocken mit dem Hauptsystem(x79 sabertooth Xeon e5-2670) gab es einen mir leider nicht eingeprägten Fehler der mich zurück auf die Windowsoberfläche gebracht hat.  Habe mir natürlich nichts weiter gedacht dabei und bin kurz aus dem Zimmer raus gegangen. Als ich zurückkam war nur noch ein wunderschöner Blackscreen zu sehen. 

Dann wollte ich neustarten und als ich das tat gab es nur noch einen 3sec Loop wo die Lüfter anfahren etc., das in Endlosschleife.  
Anfangs hatte ich gedacht, dass ich meine Grafikkarte gehimmelt habe.(480 welche zur 580 geflashed wurde.) 
Die baute ich also gleich in mein Ersatzsystem (Sockel 1366 Xeon 5650)  ein, samt Netzteil aus dem Hauptsystem und siehe da, alles hat einwandfrei gefunzt. (Bild kam, boot ging) 
Um etwaige Fehler auszuschließen baute ich anschließend in mein Hauptsystem die alte Grafikkarte (hd4870) aus dem Ersatzsystem ein, diese spuckte ebenfalls kein Bild aus, allerdings drehten sich jetzt die Lüftert permanen und die rote CPU LED leuchtet auch durchgängig.  Ich beschloss das Bios zu resetten, entfernte die Batterie ein paar Minuten und startete den Rechner erneut.    Gleiches Fehlerbild, Lüfter drehen und CPU LED leuchtet permanent. 
Nun  schloss ich alle Kabel ab, USB, SATA etc...  Keine Veränderung. 

Anschließend baute ich das Mainboard aus dem Tower aus und stellte mir einen "tisch pc" zusammen und schloss die neue sowie die alte Graka getrennt) wieder an. Auch entfernte ich 3 von 4 Ramriegeln und testete den Start mit einem Modul.  --> immer noch diese beschissenen rote LED.

Gibt es noch etwas was ich ausprobieren könnte? Leider habe ich kein X79 Prozessor hier zum Testen ob das Mainboard oder der Processor einen weg hat.

Edit: Achja, Biosbatterie von den zwei PCs habe ich auch noch getauscht, daran liegt es auch nicht.


----------



## Gast201808272 (23. Mai 2017)

Das Fehlerbild kenne ich gut, hatte es schon 2 mal auf X79 Boards und in beiden Fällen war das mainboard irreparabel kaputt. Ein Prozessorschaden ist recht unwahrscheinlich, es wird mit SIcherheit das Mainboard sein.
Du kannst aber mal noch die anderen RAM Riegel einzeln testen, wenn du es noch nicht gemacht hast. Wenn direkt der erste einen Fehler hat, kann das auch zu solchen Fehlern führen.


----------



## PiEpS (23. Mai 2017)

Hmm, danke für die Antwort, klingt ja nicht sehr gut. Habe das Mainboard vor gut einem Jahr gebraucht bekommen, ergo ist da auch keine Garantie drauf.   Das mit dem Ram probiere ich dann noch mal durch. Sonst noch wer Ideen?


----------



## Dremor (24. Mai 2017)

Servus, hatte vor kurzem genau die gleiche Symptomatik.
Bei mir scheint es der RAM gewesen zu sein .
Habe zwei Riegel raus und seit dem geht es wieder.

Muss aber zugeben, dass ich nicht weiter getestet habe.
Also entweder RAM oder Mainboard die Ramslots. 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## PiEpS (24. Mai 2017)

Ok, interessant, ich bin noch nicht zum weiteren Testen gekommen. Wollte jetzt erstmal einen  Biosflash machen, vllt. hat es ja das Bios zerschossen. Beim Sabertooth gibt es ja die Möglichkeit ohne CPU zu flashen.  Ich werd mir das morgen nochmal ansehen.Edit: Biosflash über Biosflashback  war erfolgreich, geändert hat sich aber nichts. Habe jetzt die CPU ausgebaut und alles abgezogen + sauber gemacht, neue WLP drauf. Auch das Board auf "komische" Stellen untersucht, nichts gefunden.  Alles wieder angestöpselt, angeschaltet und nichts hat sich verändert. Langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende... Evtl teste ich jetzt mal noch jedes Rammodul in jedem Slot.  Wobei ich schon paar durch habe und immer kein Signal hatte.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Mai 2017)

Ich würde auch mal unterschiedliche Kanäle/Slots durchtesten. 

Ansonsten mal Netzteil getauscht, sichergestellt dass du nirgendwo nen Kurzschluss hast?

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## PiEpS (25. Mai 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mal unterschiedliche Kanäle/Slots durchtesten. Ansonsten mal Netzteil getauscht, sichergestellt dass du nirgendwo nen Kurzschluss hast?Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


Habe leider aktuell nur ein Netzteil, das habe ich allerdings gleich am Anfang mit meiner Grafikkarte am Ersatz PC getestet und da gab es Bild. Also schließe ich das Netzteil erstmal noch aus.Edit: Hat vllt jemand noch einen Vierkerner Sockel 2011 rumliegen den er aktuell nicht braucht und den ich für Testzwecke nutzen könnte? Versand würde ich natürlich bezahlen, ansonsten wohne ich in Erfurt und bin Student, also in Thüringen könnte ich auch kostenlos mit der Bahn rumreisen.


----------



## PiEpS (27. Mai 2017)

So, kleines Update, war gestern beim PC-Händler, habe die CPU testen lassen, anscheinend unterliege ich einen der seltenen Fälle das der Xeon defekt ist. Die hatten da ein Gigabyte UD3 Board mit aktueller Bios Version und das wollte die CPU auch nicht erkennen. Den 3930 hat es dagegen ganz normal erkannt.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Mai 2017)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, CPU-Defekte sind garnicht mal so selten wie man denkt.


----------



## Gast201808272 (27. Mai 2017)

Das ist dann aber auf jeden Fall das kleinere Übel


----------



## PiEpS (28. Mai 2017)

Ja würde auch sagen ist das kleinere Übel, weiß jemand ob die ES CPUs der Version 2 Xeon CPUs offene Multis haben, hat da wer Erfahrungen gemacht? Also die Ivy Brigade.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Mai 2017)

Ich meine die wären alle dicht, außer halt die 1xxx Serie (inkl dem sauteuren Achtkerner, 1680 oder so)

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## PiEpS (28. Mai 2017)

Habe mir jetzt in der Bucht einen gebrauchten e5-2690 für knappe 150 Euro geschossen, ich hoffe mal mein Board lebt noch. 

Edit: Der Ivy  ES 2695 ist für 250 raus, war dann doch bisschen happig.


----------



## amdahl (10. Juni 2017)

Wo bekomme ich halbwegs günstig ein dual-socket 2011 Mainboard her?
Nachdem ich jetzt überraschend an zwei E5-2660 sowie 64GB DDR3 reg ECC gekommen bin stehe ich vor diesem Problem.
Die 300€ die für halbwegs normale Formfaktoren verlangt werden sind ein wenig happig, es sollte eigentlich eine low-budget Workstation werden. Für sachdienliche Hinweise gebe ich ein virtuelles Bier aus. Oder alternativ ein alkoholfreies, fair gehandeltes und veganes Getränk falls gewünscht.


----------



## Gast201808272 (10. Juni 2017)

Oh, da wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg beim Suchen. Ich hatte mal was Ähnliches vor und habe es irgendwann aufgegeben. Habe stattdessen ein 2011-3er Dual Sockel Board relativ günstig bekommen. Also nicht die Hoffnung aufgeben. Ab und zu gibts mal ein Asus Z9PA-D8 oder ein entsprechendes Supermicro bei ebay.
Wenn du vor OEM nicht zurückschreckst, kannst du auch versuchen, eine solche Workstation bzw. ein Board zu ergattern.
Manchmal finden sich entsprechende Geräte in der Minimalausstattung bei ebay.
Beispiel:
Fujitsu Celsius R920 - Intel Xeon E5-2643 x2 4051554434595 | eBay

Oder ein Mainboard hier:
Dell Precision T5600 Motherboard Socket LGA2011 PN Y56T3  | eBay

Mir fallen da folgende Möglichkeiten ein:
Dell Precision T5600 und T7600
HP Z620 und Z820
Fujitsu Celsius R920

Allerdings kenne ich mich mit den Formfaktoren da nicht so aus, also vllt. besser ein entsprechendes Gehäuse dazu ordern.


----------



## amdahl (10. Juni 2017)

Bei ebay in den USA hatte ich auch schon einiges gefunden. dadurch dass aber relativ hohe Versandkosten und dann noch Einfuhrumsatzsteuer drauf kommt lohnt sich das schon fast nicht mehr. Da lege ich lieber noch 100€ drauf und habe ein neues Board mit ATX-Standards.
Klar, Boards für 2011-3 sind mittlerweile leichter aufzutreiben. Nur komme ich da nicht so billig an CPUs und RAM.
Die Fujitsu-Workstation werde ich mal beobachten, viel Hoffnung dass es im gewünschten Preisbereich landet habe ich aber nicht.


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2017)

Engineering Samples interessant amdahl?
Wenn ja die v4er Samples liefen alle ohne Probleme auf ASRock und Supermicro Boards, auf den anderen jedoch garnicht


----------



## amdahl (10. Juni 2017)

Theoretisch bin ich nicht abgeneigt das mal zu testen.
Allerdings ist mir selbst da der Preisrahmen ein wenig hoch. Die Workstation ist auch nicht direkt für mich und sollte wirklich low-Budget sein. Zumindest finde ich gerade keine brauchbaren CPUs unter 250€. Das ist mehr als ich für 2 CPUs und 64GB RAM bezahlt habe. Diese Varianten mit ganz geringer Taktfrequenz (z.B. E5-2603v4) sind dann auch nicht das Wahre für den Anwendungsfall. Ideal wären maximal 8 Kerne, dafür mit hoher Taktfrequenz.
Aber jedenfalls gut zu wissen worauf ich dabei achten muss


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2017)

Ich habe mir den E5 2628L v4 gegoennt, 12 Kerne, 1,9GHz All Core Turbo, 2,4GHz auf bis zu 6 Kernen fuer 90 Euro, ich finde da kann man nix sagen

Wenn das interessant ist kann ich das eBay angebot nochmal raussuchen

Wenn Low Budget, warum nicht 1366?
Da kriegste die Performance von nem i7 5820k fuer unter 150 zustande


----------



## amdahl (10. Juni 2017)

1366 hat nur 3 Speicherkanäle mit maximal DDR3-1333. Ein großer Teil des Workloads ist aber eher Speicher-limitiert. Der Rest braucht viel Leistung auf 3-4 Kernen.


----------



## Knogle (10. Juni 2017)

Keine Sorge, sogar 2400er DDR3 lief ohne Probleme
Was haste denn genau fuer Workload? Sach ma an.
Koennen wir via PN schreiben?

Denke da habe ich genau was passendes fuer dich


----------



## amdahl (12. Juni 2017)

Hilps schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Fujitsu Celsius R920 - Intel Xeon E5-2643 x2 4051554434595 | eBay



Vielen Dank übrigens, der ist es geworden.


----------



## Gast201808272 (12. Juni 2017)

Guter Fang


----------



## amdahl (12. Juni 2017)

Dachte ich mir auch. Bekommst einen kleinen Rabatt auf deinen RAM für die Empfehlung, ich leg ihn dem Paket bei.


----------



## Gast201808272 (12. Juni 2017)

Das freut mich


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Juni 2017)

Uhlala, die Fujitsu-Workstation war ja echt gut vom Preis, da dann noch zwei 2670er oder besser drauf und man hat für einen günstigen Preis echt viel CPU-Power gewonnen. Zugegeben, das Gehäuse gefällt mir auch recht gut. 
Noch mehr Kerne und/oder Takt wird dann bei Dual-Sockel-2011 dann doch leider etwas teuer.  Mal sehen, vielleicht fallen mit Threadripper bei entsprechenden Preisen die Gebrauchtpreise für 2011er-Workstations. 

Bringt mich nicht auf blöde Ideen als nächstes Spielzeug.


----------



## Gast201808272 (13. Juni 2017)

Ich hoffe auch, dass sich da preislich was tut, dann kann ich mir meinen zweiten E5 2683V3 reinbauen


----------



## etar (21. Juni 2017)

neue x79 Boards aus den USA vom Händler, vllt interessant für jemanden?

New Intel X79 Motherboard LGA 2011 ATX DDR3 or ECC / REG USB 3.0 Turbo Boost


----------



## Onkel-Rick (27. Juni 2017)

Grüß euch 

Sehr interssanter Thread. 
Ich habe zur Zeit einen xeon 1230v3, habe lust zu bauen und möchte mich ein wenig verbessern UND ein bischen mit OC rumprobieren.

Da bin ich hier auf die e5-1650/1660 gestoßen, welche günstig und dank 6 kernen und offenen multi zukunftssicher sind.
Was sind da die unterschiede zu den i7 3930k/3960x?
Gibt es überhaupt welche? Vielleicht fehlende Befehle?
Und ich habe gelesen die i7 sollen kein bzw. nur schwer PCI-E3.0 machen die xeon aber schon.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## etar (27. Juni 2017)

E5-1650 und 3930k sind identisch und haben beide nen offenen Multi für OC. Die Xeons E5 26XX haben kein offenen Multi. PCI-E 3.0 ist gar kein Problem, nur bei NVIDIA Grafikkarten musst du nen kleinen Patch Laden und installieren.

Egal ob E5 1650 oder 3930k, kauf den du am günstigsten bekommst. 3930k gibs schon teilweise für 100€. Bei der 2011 Plattform ist das Problem eher nen günstiges Mainboard zu bekommen, CPUs gibs wie Sand am Meer


----------



## Onkel-Rick (27. Juni 2017)

Hey danke für deine antwort 

Und genau da ist das Problem, hab eine GTX1080 aber mit patch ist das kein Problem meinst du.

Habe ich richtig gelesen das die 16xx/39xx verlötet sind?

Sind diese unter luft gut zu übertakten? Möchte meinen Brocken 2 PCGH Edition weiter benutzen.

Ja die mainboards sind echt sehr teuer....dafür das sie schon fast 5 jahre alt sind ist es sehr happig.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Knogle (27. Juni 2017)

Wurde hier von einigen schon mal Ryzen erwogen ? Bin von meinen 2011-3 jetzt auf 1366 und im Haupt PC von mir 1151 auf Ryzen


----------



## amdahl (27. Juni 2017)

Größter Vorteil den ich derzeit noch bei Sockel 2011 sehe -und einer der Gründe warum ich erst kürzlich ein solches System gekauft habe- ist der saubillige RAM. DDR3 reg ECC geht für unter 2€/GB weg. Kauf dir mal 128GB DDR4 zu den aktuellen Preisen...
Davon abgesehen wäre Ryzen bei mir auch wegen der zu geringen Speicherbandbreite raus gewesen.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (27. Juni 2017)

Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich auf 2011 wechseln möchte.
Ich habe ein 32gb quadchannel kit von g.skill und quadchannel kann ja der sockel 1150 nicht.


----------



## etar (27. Juni 2017)

hab ne gtx 980 und mit dem Patch läuft pcie 3.0 ohne Probleme. Liest man auch so bei ältern Post. Alle 2011er CPUs basieren auf den gleichen 8 Kern DIE den Intel den zugeschnitten hat zu 4, 6 und 8 Kerner. Die sind alle noch verlötet. Sandy-E lässt sich gut übertakten aber kann bei max OC auch gut heizen.


----------



## Gast201808272 (27. Juni 2017)

Ryzen ist für mich keine Option. Baue gerade für Freunde ein Ryzen System zusammen. So etwas zickiges in Sachen RAM Kompatibilität hab ich noch nie erlebt. Der RAM, den ich vorgesehen habe funktioniert auf dem Board überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Knogle (27. Juni 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Größter Vorteil den ich derzeit noch bei Sockel 2011 sehe -und einer der Gründe warum ich erst kürzlich ein solches System gekauft habe- ist der saubillige RAM. DDR3 reg ECC geht für unter 2€/GB weg. Kauf dir mal 128GB DDR4 zu den aktuellen Preisen...
> Davon abgesehen wäre Ryzen bei mir auch wegen der zu geringen Speicherbandbreite raus gewesen.



Wobei die Speicherbandbreite interessanterweise groesser ist als bei meinem 2011-3 Quad Channel bei gleicher GEschwindigkeit 

Habe jetzt mein 3. Ryzen System im Bau und bin hin und weg von der Performance her.
Cache, RAM, alles schneller bei Ryzen im Vergleich zu meinem Broadwell-EP 12 Kerner

45GB/s hatte ich auf anhieb im Dual Channel


----------



## amdahl (27. Juni 2017)

Mein Build hat ja auch 2x quad-channel.
Und durch die 2 CPUs habe ich bei den cache- und bandbreitenintensiven Anwendungen tatsächlich superlineare Skalierung von einem auf zwei Kerne.


----------



## Knogle (28. Juni 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Mein Build hat ja auch 2x quad-channel.
> Und durch die 2 CPUs habe ich bei den cache- und bandbreitenintensiven Anwendungen tatsächlich superlineare Skalierung von einem auf zwei Kerne.



Biste der amdahl aus hwluxx? 
Kannste mal AIDA64 und Passmark bei dir laufen lassen? Eventuell noch Cinebench


----------



## amdahl (28. Juni 2017)

Hast mich ertappt 
Habe leider schon keinen Zugriff mehr auf den Rechner, er ist jetzt im Produktiveinsatz. Cinebench weiß ich nicht mehr auswendig, war aber nicht sehr beeindruckend (~1150 Punkte vielleicht) mit nur 2x4 Kernen. Es ist schon ein relativ spezialisiertes Setup für CFD und dergleichen.

Bei Aida64 kann ich dir auch nur ein anderes Ergebnis mit 2xXeon E5-2650v4 liefern. Auf einem Supermicro X10DAX mit 8xDDR4-2400 mit leicht angehobenem Baseclock.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (28. Juni 2017)

Also das ist beeindruckend 

Hier mal mein Bratwell-EP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (3. Juli 2017)

Mahlzeit.

Habe mir gestern einen E5-1650 v2 gegönnt und jetzt auf der suche nach einem X79 Board.
Bei ebay gibt es "günstige" für rund 100 euro aus Amerika aber da steht keine Modell Bezeichnung oder gar ein Hersteller drauf.
Sind die Dinger etwas?
Gibt es irgendwelche eingeschränkte funktionen?


Liebe Grüße


----------



## amdahl (3. Juli 2017)

Zufälle gibts 
Ja, die größte Einschränkung ist das man nicht per Multiplikator übertakten kann. Habe mal einen der Verkäufer danach gefragt. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es wirklich X79 Chipsätze sind der doch eher verkappte C602.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (3. Juli 2017)

Welchen zufall? 
Ah okay.
Hab gesucht wie ein blöder aber bei keinem hersteller sehen die boards aus wie die bei ebay.


----------



## amdahl (3. Juli 2017)

Zufälle wie ich hab am WE genau das Gleiche gemacht 
Dass die Boards keinem bekannten X79 Board ähneln liegt daran dass es tatsächlich ein Noname-Nachbau aus China ist.
Mittlerweile hab ich den Verkäufer noch ein wenig gelöchert: Es ist tatsächlich kein X79, sondern C602. Dementsprechend dürften Übertaktungsfeatures abseits der beworbenen 3.9GHz allcore auf offenen CPUs sehr dürftig ausfallen. Vorteil davon ist natürlich dass DDR3 reg ECC mit einem Xeon definitiv funktioniert.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (3. Juli 2017)

Du hast deinen nicht zufällig auch von Herr E.? 
Gut also sind die boards schon mal nichts :/


----------



## amdahl (3. Juli 2017)

Genau, der Herr E. bei Kleinanzeigen.
Da er zwei Stück da hatte gehe ich mal davon aus dass er uns nicht abgezogen hat


----------



## Onkel-Rick (3. Juli 2017)

Du hast dann den malay? Und hast hoffentlich kur einen gekauft?


----------



## amdahl (3. Juli 2017)

Macht der Herstellungsort einen Unterschied? Bin da nicht ganz im Bilde was solche Details angeht. Natürlich habe ich nur einen gekauft. Welchen genau, keine  Ahnung


----------



## Onkel-Rick (3. Juli 2017)

Ich denke im großen und ganzen ist das egal.
Ich habe den costa rica genommen....einfach nur weil es schöner klingt


----------



## Onkel-Rick (10. August 2017)

Grüße

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem X79 Sabertooth von Asus?
Möchte den Lüfter am rückseitigen Panel nachrüsten.
In welche Richtung muss der denn pusten?
Vom Board weg oder Richtung Board?
Ich würde ihn spontan Richtung Board pusten lassen weil er ja dann nach hinten rauslüften sollte.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## amdahl (10. August 2017)

Die Bilder sagen der Lüfter bläst in Richtung Board.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (10. August 2017)

Das siehst du anhand des Bildes?

Okay hab gerade selbst ein bild gefunden.....habe vorher nur im Handbuch geschaut.

Ich danke dir


----------



## XERXES5353 (20. August 2017)

Ein nettes HALLO,  

Bin seit kurzem von einem 1155 auf ein 2011 umgestiegen, welches ich günstig von Privat kaufen konnte.

Auf dem Board, einem GigaByte GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI  sitzt ein Xeon E5-2620, den ich gern gegen einen leistungsstärkeren Xeon austauschen würde.
Und zwar dachte ich dabei an einen  Xeon E5-2695v2, den ich günstig bekommen könnte.

Auf der GigaByte-Liste, ist dieser aber nicht aufgeführt.
http://www.gigabyte.us/Ajax/SupportFunction/GetCpuList/?Value=4777&Type=Product

Allerdings werden solche Listen oft nicht aktualisiert.

Auf folgender Liste ist der Xeon E5-2695v2 aber aufgeführt, ebenso, wie mein Xeon E5-2620 der derzeit auf dem Mainboard arbeitet:
http://www.game-debate.com/motherboard/index.php?mot_id=1450&cpuList=Gigabyte GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI

Also funktioniert der Xeon E5-2695v2 auf dem GigaByte GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI ???

Was mich nur stört, sind diese gelben Stoppschilder, hinter den CPUs.
Ist das nur ein unglücklich gewähltes Symbol, oder hat das was zu bedeuten?

Falls also der Xeon E5-2695v2 auf das Mainboard passt, hätte ich noch eine Zusatzfrage:
Gibt es da bei dem Xeon E5-2695v2, Unterschiede, auf die ich beim Kauf achten sollte?
Ich lese da immer wieder den Zusatz  „QS“ oder „SR1BA“ oder auch  „Costa Rica“, …also zum Beispiel Xeon E5-2695v2 QS !

Ich sage schon mal DANKE für eure Hilfe !


----------



## amdahl (20. August 2017)

Das Board hat ja  den Server-Chipsatz. die CPU wird darauf schon laufen wenn es eine retail-Version ist.
Seiten wie Game-debate sind ohnehin schon mit großer Vorsicht zu genießen, bei der Frage ob eine Xeon-CPU von einem Board erkannt wir würde ich sie aber komplet vergessen.

Wenn Ländernamen wie "Costa Rica" auf einer Intel-CPU stehen ist das lediglich ein Hinweis auf das Herstellungsland. Kein Grund misstrauisch zu werden.
ES und QS bedeuten Engineering sample und qualification sample. Das sind Vorserien-Chips die Von Intel an ihre Entwicklungspartner herausgegeben werden. Speziell bei ES können einige Features fehlen im Vergleich zum fertigen Chip. Und sie laufen auch nicht auf jedem Board mit jeder bios-version, selbst wenn die retail-version offiziell unterstützt wird. QS sind die letzten Vorserien-Chips und deshalb praktisch identisch zu den retail-versionen. Ob die auf deinem Board laufen kann wohl nur ein Versuch mit letzter Sicherheit klären. Rechtliche fragen bleiben dabei natürlich ungeklärt, genau genommen können ES und QS CPUs nicht verkauft werden weil Intel sie nur zur Nutzung überlässt.
Zu Nummern wie "SR1BA" siehe Sample-Specification (S-Spec)  - Intel - WikiChip

Abschließend muss ich aber fragen wafür du planst die CPU einzusetzen.


----------



## XERXES5353 (20. August 2017)

Erst einmal vielen Dank dass du mir bei meiner Frage hilfst.

Eine spezielle Planung für den Einsatz gibt es nicht.
Vom Videoschnitt, über Bildbearbeitung, wären aber zum Beispiel Schwerpunkte.
Aber natürlich werde ich auf dem Server auch spielen, oder ihn auch als FTP einsetzen.
Über den BIOS-Boot-Manager nutze ich Windows7, Windows10, und Linux, auf jeweils eigenen SSDs.

Klar könnte ich mir auch einen anderen CPU zulegen, wie zum Beispiel den Core i7-4930K, oder den Core i7-4960X, oder auch den Xeon E5-2680v2 !
Nur ist es so, dass ich an den Xeon E5-2695v2 günstig ran kommen könnte.
Leider kann mir der Verkäufer bei meiner Frage, ob der CPU auf mein Mainboard passt, nicht helfen.

Und darum frage ich hier in diesem Thread.
Aber selbst wenn ich den CPU von diesem Verkäufer nicht erhalten sollte, würde mich der E5-2695v2 sehr interessieren, da man ihn auch auf eBay schon für um die 370,-Euro erhalten kann.

Du schreibst: "wenn es eine retail-Version ist".
Woran erkenne ich das?

Ich mache mal ein Beispiel von einer eBay-Abbildung.
Wäre also ein solcher geeignet?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann schreibst du: "Seiten wie Game-debate sind ohnehin schon mit großer Vorsicht zu genießen".
Kennst du Seiten, auf denen alle lauffähigen CPUs gelistet sind, welche für mein Mainboard geeignet sind, denn die von GigaByte ist ja nicht mehr aktuell, bzw. listet nicht alle CPUs auf, welche verwendbar wären.


----------



## MontagID (20. August 2017)

Kriegt man eigentlich Komplettsysteme mit einem Xeon 2670 noch verkauft? Habe hier eine Kiste mit einem Dual CPU Board und 2x Xeon 2670 stehen und überlege ein update zu machen.
Es käme ggf. sogar in Frage noch mal Xeon 2670 zu holen, eigentlich brauch ich nur mehr power. Aber gerade wieder mal festgestellt, dass die Boards einfach (neu) sehr teuer sind.  Im low budget Bereich gibt es da wohl unter 250 € neu nichts, kann das sein?


----------



## amdahl (20. August 2017)

Schau dir doch mal den Link an den ich dir gegeben habe. Da steht unter Anderem woran man retail-CPUs erkennt.
ES und QS erkennt man außerdem daran dass "confidential" auf dem Heatspreader steht. Oder daran dass der Verkäufer sie als ES bzw. QS verkauft 
Zuverlässige Seiten mit vollständigen und aktuellen Kompatibilitätslisten sind mir keine bekannt.

Ich frage hauptsächlich deshalb nach der Anwendung weil man mit einem dual-sockel System nochmal mehr CPU-Leistug für weniger Geld bekommt. Boards kosten um die 200€, flotte Achtkern-CPUs gibt es schon für unter 100€.


----------



## XERXES5353 (20. August 2017)

Habe mich in der Zwischenzeit auch noch einmal umgeschaut.
Die E5-2695v2-CPUs, auf eBay, die um die 350 bis 400 Euro kosten, sind alles QS-Versionen, aus den USA, England und China.
Und als Retail-Version um die 650 Euro bekommt man bei einem deutschen Händler.
Mal schauen, was das für eine E5-2695v2-CPU ist, die man mir angeboten hat.

Wenn QS aber die letzten Vorserien-Chips und deshalb praktisch identisch zu den Retail-Versionen sind, wie du schreibst, müsste es ja funktionieren.
Mir ging es ja erst mal nur darum, ob der E5-2695v2 überhaupt kompatibel zu meinem Mainboard ist.

Da ich das Mainboard erst jetzt gekauft habe, möchte ich schon dabei bleiben, und nicht zu einem Dual-Sockel-System wechseln.

Erst mal Danke bis hierhin !


----------



## Knogle (16. November 2018)

Existiert diese 2011 Fangruppe und Whatsapp Gruppe noch?


----------

